# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Sands of Fate: With Homebrew

## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: Per Admin Request*
Show

 I am attaching at the very first a link to the Recruitment thread and the OoC Thread.
Recruit
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...-with-HOMEBREW
OoC
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...2#post25549832



Adventure 1: The Call of a Desperate Queen
As you approach the town of Afon on the north banks of the Swiftrun River it looks about as you imagined it; a small point of opportunity nestled in with the last of the hills coming down from the north. The town is small enough not to be a city, but large enough that it is not below notice, and it is growing. The only blotch on this picturesque view is the broken and recently burned castle a few miles north east from the little town. Recently destroyed, the burnt castle remains are easy to tell that it was the focus of fury for a dangerous group; The Hellblades.

Rumors fly about the Hellblades; Ogres, Mercenaries, Armed, Armored, Invincible, Trained, Disciplined, Elite Warriors, Rage Machines. The rumors vary but what doesn't vary in each one? Fear. The Hellblades have evaded a large army, captured national tribute, destroyed a small army, murdered nobles, burned down a castle, terrorized dozens of villages and the city of Afon now reports the Hellblades are being seen closer and closer to home. 

As you look at it, you are again reminded of what Afon represents. Opportunity. 

Upon entering the town you see the usual run of townspeople. Farmers, shopkeepers, blacksmiths; they are all here. Posted in the town square is the official Queen's notice along with a local notice.

*Spoiler: Queens Notice*
Show

By Royal Decree 
Her Ladyship Queen Eilonwy, 
Guardian of the Rivers
Ruler of Riverrun, 
Friend to the Celestial Worlds, 
Blessed of the Holy Phoenix,
Has decided that whosoever is able to destroy the Band of Raiders Known as the Hellblades and return to the queen the stolen tribute to her Ladyship shall be awarded NOBILITY and land! The town Afon and the surrounding land are hereby offered as reward. The queen shall also award funds to renovate and restore the former castle or build a new one as the new Nobility shall deem fit. Furthermore the most gracious Queen has decided that the titles shall be deemed hereditary passing on from generation to generation. 

Come all those who wish the generosity of a queen and lasting wealth! Come and earn your place in the halls of heroes to our blessed nation! 

The queen will award the titles and blessings at Riverrun once the Hellblades and tribute are assured in their proper place.

Signed 
Queen Eilonwy

*Spoiler: A state of Emergency powers*
Show


According to the laws of our nation, the vacancy of the Seat of Responsibility in any area will immediately put the Mayor of any of the towns within the area in the Seat of Responsibility for each town in the affected area until such a time as a new noble shall be Seated by our beloved queen. At which time the Mayor shall give an accounting of their actions to the seat and receive justice for their actions, weather reward or punishment, as deemed within the law and as decided upon by the new Seat of Responsibility.

I Mayor Bel do hereby claim the Seat of Responsibility for the town of Afon and surrounding areas until such time as another is Seated by our Queen. 


In the town square is another sight to see. A militia of sorts seems to be forming. It is made up of adventurers and would be heroes the force might be considered formidable, but it is disorganized. However it is in the process of organization by a man who bears an exceptional and most certainly magical crystalline blade. His voice carries and his confidence that their 'Army of Heroes' will win the day is bolstering up the courage that might otherwise give way to critical thinking. They appear to be readying to move out soon. 

*Spoiler: Your entrance*
Show

Each of you arrives your own way, to the south runs a river with boats, the town has roads going in multiple directions, some of you have stranger ways still to arrive. 

You also have your own reasons for being here.

Yohaan, it occurred to you that to build the kind of place you want, being a ruler with support would not be a bad start

Callen, you have discovered that one of your family is indebted to the Seat of Responsibility of this area. In other words, if you solve this, they will be returned to you free and clear. Until a new seat is installed by the queen however they cannot be bought sold or released. 

Ferrous, you overheard Cedius talking about a college who was murdered by a troop of armored giant (or maybe Ogre?) warriors. they could not find them, the another who tried to scry them out died. Your father did not want to say anything but for the first time ever that you can remember; he can't just cast a spell and get an answer. The opportunity here for you is much more personal

Of the Tide, the Eyes: You already know what you're after. this time you don't need to pretend to die!

Puck, you have been notified by a sending spell that the Hellblades do more than kill humans. They kill pixies too or any other good creature of the forest. It seems they delight in it. You know this because you have one less friend in the world recently, and they have one more enemy...

Blanc: the Queen asked a favor in return for a favor. the knowledge you get is more important, but Nobility in these lands doesn't hurt either.

Toboruk Shellshan: This is a place where you can start anew, reclaim a place for your family. Maybe finally be recognized with honor.

Balthanon, Aralis: you want this place, you know why.

----------


## LairdMaon

"*Grasp the ropes and hoist the sails, its back to port your bound,
The main sail billows large and full, soon youll be on dry ground,
Weigh the anchor, spin the wheel, this day oer nature win,
Feel spray of sea, the oceans kiss, youre on your way again.


Sleep bonnie pirate laddie, while the waves they roll
Sleep bonnie pirate laddie, ocean breezes blow
Feel the ship rock to and fro, hear wind through rigging sigh
The gentle ocean sounds below, a pirate lullaby*" 

Callen let's the lullaby trail off as the merchant's cart pulls to a stop in town. Despite Callen's poor singing voice, the merchant's son had fallen asleep in the back among the wares to be sold. 

With a nod, Callen climbs from the cart and collects his kit. 
He heads straight to the postings and carefully reads them aloud taking extra interest in the details of the mayor. 

"*Guess I have an appointment the mayor.*"
Learning what he has, Callen turns to regard the rest of the town square's population.

----------


## Cassus

A strapping fellow with bright blue hair and blue eyes walked up the main road into town from the south.  His face was tanned and windburned, and the roughly-patched holes in his leather tunic revealed rippling cords of muscle, particularly on his left arm.
His right arm was simply missing, that sleeve hanging in a loose knot from the shoulder.  Where the arm should have been, a long and somewhat spectral appendage made of blue fire extended from a "vanishing point" above his shoulderblades out to where his right arm should have been.  Its claws and scales were distinctly draconic, and it looked, if that was even possible, still _more_ muscular than his left arm was.

It was with this glowing appendage that he waved a greeting to the militia.  *"Hail!"*  His voice was... about what you'd expect from a man whose chest could probably house a small family.  He marched towards the gathering, bearing down on the man with the crystal sword with an enormous grin as the fiery "limb" dropped back to his side.  *"And well met.  I'm Tide!  Here to hunt bandits.  Who're you?"*  He scratched at his jaw absently with one forearm-sized cobalt claw.  What might have been rude felt surprisingly natural, even welcome, given his obvious frankness and cheer.

After collecting names from whomever chose to give them, he turned back to the man with the sword.  *"So then!  Most people seem to be listening when you talk.  What's the plan for finding these thieves?"*

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects*
Show


Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Replicate III: blindsight 60', Replicate IV: Regeneration 2/silver or good, Giant, Damage Reduction/cold iron

Disguise: (1d20+37)[*54*]

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
A young man, well built and dressed, eyes and armor gleaming strides forward with the self assurance of a trained warrior.
Green cape trailing behind him seeks out the man with the crystal blade, who is organizing the arrivals.

In a well projected voice:
Are you the one who leads this initiative? Might I have your name?
I am Toboruk Shellshan, practicioner of the Emerald Blade.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy: (1d20+16)[*30*]

----------


## niw18

*Puck*
After getting the news, he would leave the forest as he knew his friend was killed he warned him the world of humans was dangerous for fey like them, but he went anyways and befriended a noble little girl in a castle. He was killed with all others, and the castle was set on fire. He knew, and with the news he just got, it was time to make up for all deaths that happen by this army that will leave catastrophe everywhere they go. He fly and stop and look at a fey-like creature that was in a cave that was a rift that allows fey to travel between the fey wilds and the martial planes. He would look at him, "hey, I was magically informed that the dark evil army is on the move report it to the Seelie court and all other courts right away they pose a threat to all fey and all creatures of the forest," he excitedly reports to the fey guard. He would then turn and fly out of the cave and goes northwest towards the one that sent him the message. He figured he was at least a day and a half away from this town.

*Spoiler: Info and other stuff*
Show


N/A

----------


## Yas392

A blue woman with swirling air of frigidness around her, walks with the countenance of a queen. Her statuesque figure showcases her otherworldly beauty with a porcelain face, decorated by ice creeping up on one facing of her cheek and sculpted figure of perfection. Her head carries dreadlocks of the sea, braided and banded. She is scanty in fashion; wearing the essentials to cover her essentials and barefoot. She looks at the notice board and keep her distance from those approaching the militant with the crystalline sword as she studies the man and his intention.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Knowledge (Nature):* (1d20+16)[*31*]

*Sense Motive:* (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## LairdMaon

Callen laughs quietly to himself as he watches the would-be leader rousing the rabble. Too many very different people is too many variables. 

He takes a moment to purchase a small basket of citrus fruits from a nearby vendor. A crate close at hand becomes his seat and table and he moves to relax on with a view of the square. 

Once seated, he takes off his travel cloak and gloves, revealing his white opaline arms, transparent enough to show the black structures within. 

"*What will we do with a drunken sailor?
What will we do with a drunken sailor?
What will we do with a drunken sailor?
Early in the morning!*" he sings to himself quietly as his eyes begin examining the newest arrivals. The fruit in his hand is quickly stripped of its skin and eaten before it's juices can begin to flow. He continues singing quietly, *Shave his belly with a rusty razor
Shave his belly with a rusty razor
Shave his belly with a rusty razor
Early in the morning!*

When his eyes alight on the blue woman, he stops and stares for several minutes. Late nights watching the waters for icebergs may have left the former sailor with some trauma. 

He shakes his head and pulls out two more fruits. "*Eyes up, ice lady!*" Callen calls out a he tosses one of the fruits to her. 

_Better to keep one like that on my side, maybe even recruit her to work with me. Last thing I want is her ire._ he thinks.

----------


## Yas392

Without looking, the wind blows the citrus fruit tossed at their mistress to a lucky receiver as Blanc continues her sightseeing as if nothing happened.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
A Tall form glides outside the eastern end of the Town of Afon an hour or so before dawn. White dress cloaks the figure, a Birch wood mask conceals the firgures face, a few long strands of platinum hair extend over the mask in front, reaching just past the figure's arms. Its hair in the back extends to the ground and then some, though for some reason does not touch the ground, as a matter of fact nothing about the figure touches the ground.
The creature approaches a medium cottage, a pest house it is called. Outside, a young caretaker is too busy pulling water from the well and setting new linens to dry at sun rise to notice the figure pass by. It entered the cottage and approached its patents, sleeping as soundly as any suffering disease and discomfort could sleep. From each it takes a pulse, it checks temperature, and it listens to breath patterns. It replaces dry towels for warm wet ones on those with fever. At each bed side it sits, holding the hand of the patent for a time, before placing its hand on the creature's chest. As the form passes from bedside to bedside, it cures the ailments of all that it can and closes the wounds of all that magic can help. It watches the invigoration of each person with a passionate fervor. It then waits at a windowsill looking eastward for the sunrise. At Dawn the young caretaker enters the room only to find each patient sleeping soundlessly and a White Lily in the windowsill. The Birch Lily is thought to be a fey spirit of some kind and a sign of good fortune and change for the better. It's a new folktale and a pleasant sign for the hard-working young woman.

Yohaan stretches on the bench that served as her bed for the few hours since sunrise that she slept. Ever refreshed and ready to combat the challenges of the day she notices a gathering of heroes-to-be. She then spots a pair of boys arguing over one having a larger piece of bread. "Now now, there is plenty of loaf to go around" she says as she approaches the duo, a steamy loaf of bread in hand, smelling of warm butter and freshly toasted bread. "Here" she says as she splits it in two and offers the halves to a child each. The two boys look at each other with suspicion and a tad bit of confusion, but neither one to look a naive gift horse in the mouth, each take they piece and scurry off into the square. Yohaan smiles, joyed at the happiness she could bring in the trying times. She sighs, _this is going to take more than a loaf of bread and some kind words. I can't do this alone,_ she thinks to herself. 
She then approaches the growing throng of commotion of able-bodies. _A Knight of the Flashing blade_, she questions to herself as she notices the crystal blade, and the strong personality it was strapped to.
Yohaan smiles a little at the brazen sapphire man's strong personality and equally blue name,_ Tide, hardly the name that could be forgotten, and a personality to match._
Yohaan then notices the well-equipped and well-dressed warrior with the verdant cape approaching. Its trained and precise footfalls not going unnoticed by the changeling. _Toboruk, not a name I should forget. Should battle come, that one will be undeniably pivotal for any good outcome._
"*Eyes up, ice lady!*" Yohaan heard, and she was immediately intrigued. She turned to the source, and it would have made it if the sight need to be passed did not demand attention. In the moment nothing but the "ice lady" existed to Yohaan, utterly enraptured by the woman's form Yohaan's mind emptied. A cool breeze that smelled of salt and sea flowed towards Yohaan from the woman, along with the presence of a projectile. Although completely distracted Yohaan's instincts caught the object effortlessly. For three, seemingly endless and all-encompassing, steps of the stunning woman Yohaan held her breath unconsciously, unable to formulate any thought in her presence. It took four more steps for Yohaan to pull her sights off the woman and back to the man with the crystal blade. Her thoughts still jumbled and discoherent she looked down to the object in her hands. A few moments passed of her just looking at the object for her to realize that it was a fruit. Mindlessly she placed it in a small pouch along her belt.
*"Wow.."* was the only thought -though she is unaware that she actually said it out loud- she could form following the sight of the Boreal Fey. Her face flushed slightly as Yohaan realized the state of her mind.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Ferrous arrived from the north.

It had taken him nearly a month of travel from his home among the wizards and scholars of Kings Borne famous magical school. Even though Ferrous knowledge of the world and strange magic allowed him to shift into the speedy Varag, and potentially move faster than a horse. His companion simply did not possess the same speed as Ferrous did. Nor did he have a Ring of Sustenance to reduce his need to sleep, eat or drink. Meaning that Ferrous was only able to match the pace of a horse, rather than exceed it. A fact that Cedius would undoubtedly scoff at, possessing magic that could have taken him instantly to Afon if he so desired. Though Ferrous was grimly aware that for all Cedius bragging, his magic could send him miles of target. It would still allow him to travel the hundreds of miles that Ferrous had taken twentyish days to cover in a blink of an eye.

When Ferrous arrived, one could be forgiven for thinking of him to be one of the townsfolk. A hunter perhaps, as evidenced by the bow on his back. But at medium height, wearing a simple traveller's cloak (the non-magical kind), and having no discernible features made Ferrous hard to pick out as a potential adventurer. A closer inspection would mean that one might realise the backpack he carried was of the famous Handy Haversack make, and that one could glimpse armour through his cloak as he moved. But even this would simply mark him as a traveller and potential warrior. No one of any note, nothing like the bright and colourful personalities that were approaching Aton. 

... Which was exactly what Ferrous had planned. Having his companion rest in a shaded spot a few dozen metres away from town. He could summon them with his whistle if needed, and Ferrous wanted to do some reconnaissance first. 

Because of this, he keeps to the edges of the town square, keeping a distance between himself and the crowd gathering together... as well as other, colourful individuals. His eyes scan the square, looking for any potential trouble or threat while keeping an ear out for the murmuring of the townsfolk. If these Hellblades were as intelligent as he believed, he would not be surprised if there were spies among the people of Afton. If this greeting was not simply an ambush. Because of this, he also tried to gauge just how trustworthy this crystal-blade-wielding individual was. They held the appearances of a worshipper of Kara, the Goddess of the Skies, known as The Flashing Blade. But appearances can be deceiving...

Oh, and the ice lady that was so very noticeable to everyone? He also tried to piece together _what_ she was too. Information was power, after all.

*Spoiler: OOC Rolls*
Show

*Perception* - (1d20+17)[*33*]
*Sense Motive* - (1d20+15)[*25*]
*Knowledge: Nature* - (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Callen
The Merchant smiles and nods as he pulls away the smile still on his face as he departs. 

As you turn to the town you notice the town itself is bustling. Despite the threat of raiders, or maybe partially because of it. Opportunists and Dreamers have brought money, Merchants who are risk takers have taken full advantage of that so good still come, mostly by water now. But the square being filled today is not about economics, it is about potential violence and the reward promised. It is easy to see the hopefuls preparing for a battle. 

@Tide
The speaker looks at Tide with uncertainty and just a little bit of caution in his face.  A moment later The man glances around at the onlookers and rallies himself silently. A smile jumps back on his face as he speaks. [b]"Anwar, that is my name friend, or should I say companion? and yes that is exactly what we are here to do today. Hunt down the Hellblades and send them to their final resting place. You are welcome to join us if you want. We leave soon so make your choice my friend. as for how we find them..."[b] the man smiles and points to some nearby carts. *"The carts are empty but look full. I assure you if they even have half their reputation they will be upon us as soon as they see laden carts with only a small force. The rest will be waiting in the carts and when the time comes they will have more than they bargained for. Join us and share in the spoils. I am sure you have something to offer, for the upcoming battle that is. Everybody who lives will get a piece, The dead will receive burial as soon as possible and be mourned as heroes. But if you have not the courage to face death then stay here, we will be back with victory and will tell you about it.* the last was a friendly tease, you can tell he wants you to join.

@Toboruk 
You hear the man finish speaking to another... well whatever that is. before steping in. The man turns to you as you speak then looks you up and down for a moment. *"Lead? i guess you could say that. I'm Anwar and if you practice the emerald blade you are welcome to our ranks. We can always use another talented man of that path. You may have  not heard but we are up against the best this time around. Don't worry though,"* he raises his hands *'Look at this group! dozens of casters, trained fighters, and more! we are sure to win.*

@Puck
You left your home quickly, knowing that friends had died and the marauders cared little for any kind of peace. Days later you arrive at Afon. Looking down on the town you can see the human world in a hurry. but even from the air you can see a small army forming.
*Spoiler*
Show

if you heard of the castle and left immediately you would probably be there by now. The queen acts fast be even she could not put out a notice and gather in adventurers to fight in a few hours. 

@Blanc
Your form and style garner a lot of attention. But your aloof attitude of a queen makes many shy away. Many have no interest in annoying nobility, others no interest in dangerous strangers. But there are some who notice you and pay attention. A nearby woman with a chainmail headdress that covers her face has sharp eyes, and they are focusing on you, weighing. You are sure there is something about her that screams she is not a normal person. 
*Spoiler*
Show

Your kno skill will tell you the woman does fit into that category but she is veiled and wearing a cloak to conceal herself. You cant get a read on what she is. but she is not hostile, just cautious. 
As I will check on the sense motive but sadly need to hide the roll, (it would not do to tell you what I am rolling or what the bonus is[roll0]. 
Ok I did not do that one right lets try again [roll]1d20[/roll]

@Yohaan
your presence is noticed but as you make no flashy displays you are relatively able to look and wait without others drawing you into a conversation 
@Ferrus
Your recon does reveal a few things. First off, the crowd is not as dangerous as they seem, there is a lot of potential down there, but much of it needs to grow if they are going to take on these Hellblades, of course forty or so of them might make a difference. The Ice woman you think is A Construct? She seems like she was made by a master sculptor.
The man running the show well that is something else. You need a moment to think on him.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I will use the same roll for both you and Blanc. We will see what you two discover. Of course your Natural 1 on kno skill already has it's mishap, Wondering

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Normally I will try to roll in the thread as instructed but for some reason it would not go. So I rolled in OOC, it was a 2. Wow he did not do well


Blanc and Ferrus will both notice that there is definitely something off about the speaker. He keeps Asking about people's wepons and Armor. He is asking about what potions they have and other such things. Sure maybe he is just trying to figure things out but maybe not.

Ferrus will be more sure. Ferrus is almost certain he is playing double. he has to have something else going on. He is far too worried about other peoples gear to just be planning.

----------


## Cassus

*"Anwar, good to meetcha!"*  A wide grin split the face of the walking pile of muscles as he turned to the only other person directly talking to Anwar.  *"And you too, Toby!  Pleasure's mine!"*  A pause.  His voice dropped into a hesitant octave that was -almost- quiet enough to talk to someone less than three yards away.  *"Or do you prefer Shelly?  I'm not much good with foreign gnome in cleats sure!"*

When he turned back to Anwar, it was a motion of his whole body.  Dust may have risen.  His volume was back to "conversational."  *"But seriously, Anwar.  You're recruiting in the town square for an ambush?  Why wouldn't the Hellblade spies just tell them you're coming?  Maybe let them rig a landslide, or some traps, or just an ambush of their own?"*  He laughed boisterously and looked Anwar up and down, eyes lingering on his sword.  *"You're taking the rookery, right?  Sidewinding the new guy?"*  He smiled again, rubbing the back of his head with that enormous blue-fire dragon arm.  *"You're way too put-together for that to be the real plan.  C'mon, spill!  How are you really going to get those filthy bandits?"*

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects*
Show


Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Replicate II: All-around vision, Replicate V: Regeneration 1-/bludgeoning or acid, Giant, Aquatic

Disguise: 54

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
Having heard the end of the previous conversation he considers:

_Is this man an idiot, or actively treacherous?_
 (Anwar)

Upon hearing the words "another practitioner" he analyzes:

_Does this man have any knowledge of the style, or is it a hollow platitude?_
_Is someone else from the family here?_

He briefly scans the crowd before returning his focus to Anwar.
Where would I go to sign up, and what are the wages?
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sense Motive: (1d20+22)[*38*]
Perception: (1d20+5)[*11*]

Has he heard of Anwar?
Knowledge Nobility" (1d20+6)[*11*]



In response to Tide:
Toboruk is sufficient.
How should I address you?

----------


## LairdMaon

Callen kicks his feet up on another box and continues to enjoy his citrus fruits. His attention is focused on the individuals who are grilling the man with the crystal sword, no longer regarding the frosty lady at all. 

"_No point chasing a current that don't want to be caught, eh?_" he thinks.

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Tide
Anwar looks at you and his grin almost changes for a split second. *"Oh I'm serious alright! As tough as they are, they are still just Ogres, bigger maybe, faster maybe but still dumb as a bag of rocks. As for spies; you just got into town right? any proof of any spies? Those Ogres have lookouts sure, they probably have a champ of some brain dead type or another, but that's about it.
And we have more advantages. I'm a bard! With my songs this here lot would be able to take out an army five times our size. Besides even if they do have a spy, I revealed the plan only an hour ago. They won't know anything till it hits'em right between the eyes. Lastly, if they don't show up we know two things. One there is a spy, and two they are scared of us. That means we can keep this place safe and nobody has to worry. any way you look at it it is a wining situation.* 

@Toboruk 
Anwar smiles at you, *"We have a contract right over there,"* He smiles at you, just a little too oily to be completely honest.* "Wages are an even split of the queens reward and any spoils except the queens tribute which will be returned to her. But it will be paid in gold value as only a few can claim the title. So the highest bidder will keep the title and lands but pay our a share of their bid to everybody else. We are not paying next of kin however so if you want your share be alive at the end."*

As Toboruk looks around the crowd he sees a few other individuals watching the crowd while being part of it. A drow and a person with a chain veil over their face and a cloak over their body. those two seem less, part of the team than the rest, but are mentally taking notes you think. You also think they know Anwar, just the way they nod at each other at certain times. 

Toboruk can't think of ever having seen or hear of this Anwar before, but every now and then Anwar doesn't respond when someone calls his name the first time. he could be distracted, Or he could have another name that he uses other times.

----------


## MagneticDragon

For several moments, Ferrous could not help but study the Construct in more detail. He had sworn she was a fey before, yet she wasnt anything he knew about and seemed to have signs that showed her being artificial in nature. These _could_ reflect her nature as a fey, but Ferrous was confident in his judgement. Even so, he had never seen a Construct so lifelike before, or so _alive_ in its mannerisms either. Whoever had made it had to be an absolute master of their craft, which was strange he did not know them. The school did its best to keep aware of the best casters across the land and Construct crafting was a magical art though and though. Still, the school was not infallible, which was why he was here in the first place...

As others began to question this, 'Anwar, however. Ferrous dragged his attention away from the Construct and back to more important things. The questions that were being asked of him were very telling, and he was pleased to note that he was not the only one suspicious of this Anwar person... and from how there was a brief delay before he answered at other times, Ferrous was confident that was not his real name either. He also noted his companions, marking them as potential threats as well. Even as the words spoken gave him a perfect opening... though Ferrous would first check his bandolier and belt were secure and holding his tools. Then made sure to flick out his trusty talisman first to fiddle with. His fingers had started getting twitchy anyway.

*Dumb brutes? I am afraid thats simply not true.* Ferrous said as he stepped forwards a bit so that they could notice him, even as he lifted his hand to scratch his chin. He didnt have a beard, but he wasnt exactly clean-shaven either from travelling without a barber for so long. Odd how he still grew facial hair despite being in a completely different body most of the time.* Ah, forgive me for speaking up, but I could not help but overhear the conversation, and I must share what I know. I am a traveller see, and I have recently spent time among the mages of Kings Borne. Im sure youve heard of their school, yes?* Ferrous glanced between Anwar and his companions as he spoke, searching for a reaction. *Well, while there, I heard some of them talking. Turns out one of their colleagues was actually slain by these Hellblades and they wanted to bring them to justice. Except, when they tried to locate the Hellblades, they found themselves unable to. And when one of them simply decided to scry them directly... Ferrous paused for dramatic effect. And was struck down. Dead before anyone could react.* 

Ferrous turned away from Anwar to address the rest of the crowd, saying.* Now, Im no expert of magic. But I would say it simply makes sense that any group that has such power can not simply be mindless brutes, no?* A slight pause, Ferrous giving time for people to think. Both the intelligent people who had already questioned Anwar, as well as the crowd itself. *And ah... if you may forgive me for being so bold. But I have seen quite a few warriors and mages and the like during my travels. So I believe I have a reasonable ability to judge their skill. And while you all possess skill, I doubt it is enough to be a proper threat to the Hellblades. You have the time and potential to, most certainly. But I would not be surprised if you find yourself overrun if you tried to take on the Hellblades directly.*

*Spoiler: OOC Rolls*
Show

 [roll0] Keeping an eye on Anwar and his companions
[roll1] Gauging their emotional reactions
[roll2] Downplaying his knowledge
[roll3] Convincing them off his story, and his judgement of their abilities.

----------


## niw18

He watched as humans scurry about, and to him, they seemed to be forming an army which is a good thing, but he knew many people in this newly formed army would be killed by the Hellblades. He was curious and would fly lower and look about and try to size them up as to how powerful they are. He hoped this newly formed army had a few very strong beings in it or more people killed like his friend and forest creature. As he flew past various groups in the army, he heard a convo that piqued his curiosity and hover above these people it seemed they were serious, and all seemed strong and wanted to have a good look at them plus the conversation seemed to stir towards a goal like his own. He would hover lower himself to the eye range and listen to all that was being said and would pipe in himself the small pixie noble, "I have to agree with this being," pointing to Ferrous, "they far from dump brutes and are very dangerous they took down a castle and a very powerful pixie noble mage as if they were nothing at all then burned the castle down just cause they can" He would state to The whole group as he had not gotten any names yet. He would look to the others, "I am sorry, I must have forgotten my manners my name is puck" he say to all the group, but blue women piqued his interest as he was sure she was a fey from the north, but he was not sure on that. He would look to blanc "does winter court know of what's going on" he would say to her as it was more test than anything to see if he was right or not.

*Spoiler: Infomation & Stuff*
Show


gray= any language other than common spoken to another

(1d20+12)[*22*] perception check to eye the army up

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Ferrous @ Puck
You will notice that Anwar is disgruntled by Ferrouss statement. He and his companions specifically try not to pass glances while Anwar is being watched; which tells Ferrous they know what they are doing. They know when to look away and pretend to not be involved, but you see it anyway. The drow is also unhappy about your statements and he starts looking at the crowd to see their reactions. Then he starts moving among them talking quietly with some. 
At the end of Puck speaking Anwar suddenly has an idea and smiles *BAHahaha! You doubt us? Alright, let me give you a taste of courage something your mages hiding in their tower seem to lack.*
Anwar runs over and jumps up onto a nearby stool to speak with the crowd. *Friends it seems we have a doubter who thinks himself cleaver! Let me give you a taste of what we can do! I will save the better one for later but for now* Anwar begins a song of victory and glory, a tale of giant slayers and heroes. The music is beautiful and you can tell that he has talent. But there is a side effect you notice, He is inspiring courage. The power is significant, you can gauge he has put effort into this. Immediately you realize one more thing however. His inspire ability helps against fear. The crowd will not be easily swayed by fear now. You think he is trying to throw the odds in his favor by making the crowd change their calculation on fear. And he is not bad at doing so. 
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


The inspire courage is +3, and spread over 40 or so that is quite a bonus. He is attempting to counter your diplomacy 
[roll]Roll messed up, it's in OoC. total was 31


The crowd laughs and cheers. You might believe him to be a con man. But if you are right, that would explain why He is good at convincing these people.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc looks at Puck, raising an eyebrow.

*"I have not heard of this Winter Court you spoke of. Is that an organization?"*

The ice fey turns to Anwar who reinforced himself as a bard with his music.

*"Hellblades, is it? I came to the right gathering then. I quite say that your music washed away the fear and apprehension that was present earlier."*

The blue woman who was statuesque a moment ago animated herself by flicking her dreadlocks.

*"You may call me Blanc. Is that contract sanctioned or self-made? Depending on the legitimacy of the group, I may or may not join you."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Sense Motive on Anwar's statement on the contract:* (1d20+5)[*6*]

*Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) on the person bearing the appearance of this Anwar:* (1d20+10)[*28*]

*Knowledge (History) on the person bearing the appearance of this Anwar:* (1d20+10)[*13*]


*Spoiler: Sense Motive - Puck*
Show

She seems truthful, curious and confused by your question.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*

Speaking in a level voice (Not projecting, but not a whisper)
You present me with something of a dilemma. You have done me a service by filtering out those who are undisciplined and foolish, things that could be catastrophic for the campaign.  On the other hand, I cannot fight a war alone, and it could take a substantial amount of time for another force to assemble after whatever you are actually planning.  Time that may cause the opportunity here to elapse.

----------


## Cassus

Tide cocked an ear while the hunter spoke.  He didn't really know much about ogres.  Smart, stupid...  he looked between the stranger and Anwar to let them sort that out.  
Much to the enormous blue-haired man's surprise, Anwar completely ignored the hunter, jumped up on a stool, and _burst into a rousing song._  Tide couldn't help but laugh uproariously, his own deep guffaw smashing through the laughter of the rest of the crowd like a hammer.  Slapping his thigh with his remaining humanoid hand, he belted out, *"Anwar!  Truly, the prince of comics!"*  He paused.  It felt beyond bizarre to be the voice of reason; there was no way he'd be more persuasive than a crowd-pleaser like that.
Well, might as well run with it.  If everyone was keyed up and beyond brave...  *"But seriously, the goal is to stop these bandits AND recover the tribute, right?"*  His smile was almost shark-like.  *"Maybe some of their other loot as well?"*  His words were timed perfectly with a cheer from the crowd.  In a conspiratorial tone that -might- have been inaudible if someone was in the next town over, much like a parent telling a child there was no Santa Claus, *"You... um... you know bandits don't carry loot when they launch attacks, right?"*  Another hearty laugh.
*"I, for one, have no intention of fighting a horde of murderous ogres for a few coppers, then wandering all over the mountains looking for a base an entire army already failed to track down... twice!"*  He thumped his chest.  It echoed.  *"I say thee nay!  You shall not waste the time and treasure of this band of heroes!"*  A sweeping gesture to the crowd with his blue-fire arm.   "If we attack, we attack... their camp!"[/B]  If fear didn't make them give up this Harengon-brained scheme, greed and a dislike of drudgery probably would.  Or, more likely, the mob split into a few factions and started arguing with each other instead of following the piper.



*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Bluff, used in place of *Diplomacy* through social recovery: (1d20+20)[*26*]

Beginning concentrating on Detect Thoughts (spell-like ability, so no chanting or anything).  Once it ramps up, attempting to read the thoughts of Anwar, Will DC 18 negates.

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Aquatic, Replicate IV- Regen 2/silver or good, DR/Adamantine, Replicate III-- Blindsight 60'

Disguise: 54

----------


## LairdMaon

A slight grunt accompanies Callen's effort to get to his feet. He slips several fruits into a pocket and saunters over to the crowd with a specific target in mind. 

"*Looks like you might need a refreshment, friend.*" he says to the drow, holding out a fruit. "*You been chatting up these rubes more than your songbird friend. What's the story behind that, eh?*"

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Diplomacy (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

@those around Anwar

Anwar looks at Blanc and replies *Fear is the second great killer of those who would be heroes. The first being stupidity. The contract is just a simple write up so everybody knows the rules. That keeps everybody on on the same beat when time comes to split the winnings.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Blanc has no idea about the contract. Anwar is too distracted by other things to focus on it so you cant read him. There is something vaguely tickling the recesses of your mind about this man 
Please make a spot check when trying to Identify Anwar. Then I can tell you what you know.


Turning to Toboruk Anwar smiles and replies *The answer is simple, join us. With you on the front lines we are sure to win a great victory. At this point we are deciding by how much we will win. Another ally means fewer losses.
And Tide, my good"* He looks you up and down *" Dear friend; I dont know where you come from but here is a piece of knowledge that is pretty common round here. We only need one enemy still alive for questioning. A beguiling spell later and now we have a guide straight to their lair! On whole the rumors of the Hellblades say there are not many of them. They probably only have one or two more guards at base camp once we take the main force. We will have our victory AND our treasures.* 
Although Anwar seems entirely convince of success, a few of the others are scratching their heads and rethinking their position. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*saving throw* - (1d20+7)[*22*] Target DC18 


@LairdMaon
The drow looks at you offering fruit. He thinks for a moment then decides that its safe and polite so he takes the piece.* Friend? We arent closer than anybody else here. As for who I speak to, I can chat with whoever I like so I tend to speak to a lot of people in a day.*

----------


## LairdMaon

"*See, now, I'm pretty handy at spotting a competent crew. Had to be. That's how my captain decided if a ship were worth the hassle. As I mean to take a crack at ending the hellblades, I'm going to need to be in such a skilled crew, you get me?*" the man leans in closer to the drow, "*You get me in your crew, I'll make certain you don't have reason to regret it.*"

----------


## Yas392

*"Interesting. I will wait a bit to see if any other group forms before I make my decision."*

Blanc watches the doubtful who resists the bard's music with amusement as she keeps some of her attention to Anwar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Perception:* (1d20-1)[*2*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

@LairdMaon
The drow, glances around and steps closer. *"You got eyes friend careful they aren't attached to your mouth to closely. We are a bit late in the game for new players to make a bid but why don't you tell me what you want and maybe we can come to an agreement. We might just be doing you a favor taking this lot out to meet the Hellblades. If we don't succeed, maybe that will soften them up for you."*

*Spoiler: roll results*
Show


@Blanc
There are people around...the results of Amazing perception. :D 

@Cassus 
He saved btw, so on mind games with him.

----------


## Cassus

Tide paused, ponderously considering Anwar's words.  They were _far_ out of his depth now.  _Doing_ magic, sure, but _talking_ about it?  Eh, well, fake it until you make it, right?  He looked down at Anwar with eyes widening.  A note of pity loud enough for an entire Greek chorus entered his voice.  *"Ah, my friend!  That's your plan for these good people to avoid weeks of miserably trudging through the mountains? You're lucky I'm here, then!"*  He shook his head slowly.  *"You must not have heard-- these ogres killed a master mage who tried to find them with magic from a kingdom away!  Just like that!  Imagine what'll happen when you try to find them with magic from up close!"*  He snapped his humanoid fingers with a noise like ice breaking in spring.  Or like a neck popping.  *"You or your guide, or both!  And then no treasure at all!"*

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Let's toss a Perception in, just since all the cool kids are doing it:  (1d20+14)[*26*]


Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Replicate III-- Blindsight 60', Giant, Replicate V: Regeneration 10/bludgeoning or acid, Replicate II: All-around vision

Disguise: 54

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan* eyes narrow.

_The knave thinks I would allow my vanity to overcome basic sense._
To Anwar:
Insult me again, and we will duel.

He walks off.

_So now how am I supposed to accomplish my goals?  I suppose the first step will be to find allies that are not stupid.  I should watch for those that reject the treacherous Anwar's offer._

He watches from the edge of the square, any will attempt to approach those that seem to reject Anwar.

----------


## LairdMaon

"*And if your lot doesn't make it through the storm in that castle? What then? You'll use some trick to save yourself and escape into the night?*" 
Callen reaches out to pluck the citrus from the drow's hand, "*I'm afraid your willingness to sacrifice so many... I'm embarrassed for you.*" 

He turns to head back to his kit and the basket of fruits.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The changeling watches the procession, not versed in the nuances of military combat and not too interested in the topic itself. Her eyes find their way to the floor, and she unconsciously kicks a pebble. She twiddles her thumbs under neath her cloak, which wraps around her like a well fit poncho, only slightly opening in the front. She half glides, half walks, finding her way around the growing gathering, until she finds a place to the left of the tall azure woman. Yohaan turns to face Blanc; As she does she raises her hands through the opening of her cloak and to the hood if it, pushing it and off her head. The move both reveals her face, an ash grey tone and generally featureless smile (that being of no abnormal or notable features, she still has the normal organs), and displaces the cloak behind her shoulders. Her hair is currently grown and "cut" to hover just above her neck. Her outfit, a simple garb that matches the cloak, holds nothing of note, though those with magical sensory would find a few faint auras. She leans back on her left foot as she drops her hands to the edges of her cloak, pulling it back in a polite bow, *"Greeting and fair day,"* the changeling says in a friendly tone and peaceful voice *"And fair day it is to greet one such as yourself. I overheard you go by the name of Blanc? Might there be a title that should accompany such a name?*" Yohaan raises from her bow and meets the gaze of Blanc with a warm smile, but only for a moment. She turns her face away- _ah that's embarrassing_ - which now holds a rosy color, *"please forgive my manners, I am Yohaan, no title of note,"* she laughs out.

----------


## Yas392

*"It seems your music is not perfect, Anwar. I am incapable of understanding it at all."*

Blanc smiles as she turn her back on the bard, walking away from the discord. She turn to the new arrival who approaches her.

*"A pleasure to meet you, Yohaan. Yes, you may call me Blanc. You do not need to refer me to anything than my name. Titles are meaningless in the face of real danger. If it cannot save you from these abominations we are about to fight, its worth is dirt."*

The ice fey gestures to herself and the changeling.

*"I am thinking of forming a group to fight against those Hellblades. Are you interested in joining hands with me?"*

----------


## Dieuoffire

> *"Ah, my friend!  That's your plan for these good people to avoid weeks of miserably trudging through the mountains? You're lucky I'm here, then You must not have heard-- these ogres killed a master mage who tried to find them with magic from a kingdom away!  Just like that!  Imagine what'll happen when you try to find them with magic from you or your guide, or both!  And then no treasure at all!"*
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> 
> Let's toss a Perception in, just since all the cool kids are doing it:  [roll0]
> 
> Beginning concentrating on Detect Thoughts AGAIN


Anwar shakes his head. *"Oh I guarantee they will find us, probably very soon. We won't be more than a day is my guess. And I'm not finding them by magic. The ogre prisoner will show me. With their main force dead. We will waltz into their base and own the place, pausing to sweep out whatever little resistance is left of course."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Noted your spot.





> *Toboruk Shellshan* eyes narrow.
> 
> Insult me again, and we will duel.
> 
> He walks off.
> 
> He watches from the edge of the square, any will attempt to approach those that seem to reject Anwar.


Anwar makes some comment to those nearby as you leave. Then he raises his voice to continue to shout and organize. 

Toboruk will notice some of the wiser individuals seem to be uninterested in whatever suicide run this happens to be. Most leave, a few more unusual ones are staying around. The more powerful ones are who your after anyway. The other would be dead weight.




> "*And if your lot doesn't make it through the storm in that castle? What then? You'll use some trick to save yourself and escape into the night?*" 
> Callen reaches out to pluck the citrus from the drow's hand, "*I'm afraid your willingness to sacrifice so many... I'm embarrassed for you.*" 
> 
> He turns to head back to his kit and the basket of fruits.


The Drow spits on the ground behind you. *"You lack what it takes, fool. In this world only the smartest preditors get the rewards. Go feed yourself to some monster! If your that wonderful, I'm sure it will enjoy eating you."*

----------


## LairdMaon

> The Drow spits on the ground behind you. *"You lack what it takes, fool. In this world only the smartest preditors get the rewards. Go feed yourself to some monster! If your that wonderful, I'm sure it will enjoy eating you."*


Callen turns around sharply and studies the drow with something that could be compassion or concern. "*Are you okay? Leaping straight to insults based on my worth makes me think you are worried about your own worth.*"

The former pirate places an opaline hand on the drowns shoulder and addresses him with a tone of severe sincerity, "*If you continue to doubt your own self-worthyou'll just find that you are cursed to fumble when you need to succeed. Your efforts will prove lacking when you need them. Is that where you want to be?*"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Casting Bestow Curse, dc15.
Effect: -4 penalty on attack rolls, saves, ability checks, and skill checks

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Spoiler: Rolls to decide how my character is going to act*
Show

 Ring of Spell-battle: Automatic Spellcraft: (1d20+12)[*26*] DC 17. This should have been rolled a while ago (for the initial Detect thoughts, but as nothing would have been done with the knowledge until now I sure it is okay.)
*​Yohaan*
Yohaan looks up at the sky in thought, when satisfied she returns her sight to Blanc, *"I will admit, I not the best when it comes to combat and fighting but if it keeps the goodly folk of Afon safe I will help wherever I can."* Yohaan looks past the Icy fey to the Bard then return, *"well, wherever it is sensible. My expertise is in healing wounds and curing ailments. I also have a knack for detection,"* the changeling eyes knowingly at Tide,* "and disruption of magic-."* Yohaan abruptly turns away from Blanc in the direction of the sailorman *"Not good,"* she says directed towards Blanc as she briskly walks towards Callen and the drow, *"Now now, this is hardly the time for such hateful magics to be used on a fellow fighting on the same side. Show me the wound this elf has placed upon you and I will surely remove it."* She says as she approaches, hopefully able to put herself between the two.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roll to identify the Bestow curse being cast, immediate action [mental] use to move the spell to a valid target [Callen]. Yohaan can and is willing to heal it if it sticks (if he fails the save).

----------


## niw18

He would look to blanc as she had no idea of a fey court but figures she fey that was born in the material plane, not in fey wilds. He would look to her "the Winter court that is said to be lead by a powerful fey connected to cold," he stated to her before looking to Arwen and then Yohaan. He would just stay in the air and take in what was said between the drow and then yohann and sigh a little this is why he hates humaniods and their overly prideful ways. He would look to them and watch what was going on as he just waiting to go get revenge for fey kind and forest creatures that might be killed in the future by the hellblades.

----------


## LairdMaon

*Spoiler: save*
Show


Will save to resist my own spell, dc15
(1d20+7)[*19*]



"*Looks like your crew is a little bigger than I thought. I'll leave you to your slaughter.*" Callen gives the intruder a long hard look before returning one again to the crates where his kit rests.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
_Crew?_ Yohaan thinks with a sigh. She turns her eyes to the dark elf, *"don't make me regret the favor I have given stranger, I don't like the sound of the slaughter that man implied..."* she says sternly before turning away and walking back to Blanc.

*"Sorry about that, I would seem that I have made an enemy our ranks despite my efforts,"* she says as she nears, a bit downtrodden.
_And a powerful one at that to wield such debilitating magics, it would be a great benefit to have him on our side.. drats,_ she notes to herself. Under her cloak she lifts her hands to her chest and a small blue-white flame erupts on her right hand, no noticeable pain can be seen from her expression and after a few moments the flame disappears, and she drops her hand.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fill Item; spend 5 SfEL (at any given time she will have a minimum assuming she is not in combat or making decisive actions with spellfire for less than a minute [3 rounds, 4 rounds factoring in Spellfire Flight]), regain 1/day use of Spell Battle Ring

current SfELs: 4/9 Well spring, 4/20 for total normal limit.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Ferrous frowned at Anwars reply and mulled over his response.

He had to admit, it was a clever move. Not trying to discredit him or his words per se, but instead simply discount him entirely. Appealing to the crowd and using his music to invigorate them and raise their morale. It was a neat trick, confirming his abilities as a Bard and showing a glimpse of honesty behind his lies. More importantly, however, it was a cunning move. The ability to inspire courage with song was something well known among bards, and no one could truly resist its pull. Most of the time there was no need, as bards were those who wandered the world, sharing stories and music and being heroes in their own right, if not always on the right side of the law.

It left Ferrous in a precarious position. He didnt want to stand out too much right now, didnt want to draw any further attention to himself until he could reconvene with his friend and make his own plan. But, he couldnt, in good conscience. Simply let the others go out and get led into such a clear and obvious trap. He paused, waiting and watching for someone else to step in... but, no one did. Oh, Anwar insulted someone to leave, and there was a scuffle around the drow over something. But no one really seemed happy to try and discount Anwar again, leaving it up to Ferrous once more. He mulled over what to say, still fiddling with his shuriken before he pieced together his reply and spoke up again.

*You know, I cant help but appreciate the irony of your statements Anwar.* He said politely, calmly, even smiling at the man, even as he planned to do his best to cut him down.* Your plan on using magic to compel a captive to lead you to the Hellblade base is quite straightforward, yet we have every reason to believe you have that power.* Ferrous gestured to the crowd that was now ready to move out.* After all, you just oh so fantastically showed your ability to use your magic in order to influence the mood and emotions of others just now didnt you? It was very well done, completely ignoring my warnings, and instead using your musical magic to inflame the courage of everyone and win them over in a rather indirect way. A masterful act of magical manipulation, I must consider myself impressed.*

Ferrous paused, not just for dramatic effect, but to allow his words to really sink in. For people to realise just what Anwar had _done_ before he shrugged and said casually. *Of course, I dont know about you. But someone whose response to caution and warnings by using magical manipulation in order to get his own way, does not strike me as the type of individual that can be trusted. After all, how am I to know you havent performed other acts of magical manipulation to convince others to follow you?* 

*Spoiler: OOC Rolls*
Show

*Diplomacy* - (1d20+19)[*35*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


@LairdMaon 
I want to check before he reacts to this
If you are casting that as a spell, it takes an action and it is obvious that you are casting. It has both verbal and somatic components. He will react to someone attacking him with magic. (I suggest you get still and silent spell if you want to do it without notice.)
@D&DPrinceTandem
Tide did not cast a spell, he used a spell like ability (which is not the same). Also it is not counter-able, so none of the rings abilities work on it. But the other action by Callen is valid and you might recognize Tides use of a SLA just by seeing him concentrate. 

@Ferrous
Anwar stops for a moment and sighs* I dont know if you a have a secret reason to continue to try to lull us away, or if you are just trying to delay us for another to take the reward, but neither one will work. As manipulative as I seem to you, you seem to us! We are willing to risk our lives, but you seem to be trying to break us down. I bring courage, you bring fear. I bring hope, you despair. See where this is going? Let me spell it out for you. We are going; if you follow we will know you have secondary motives. If you wanted to fight these hellblades, you should have signed up. We can see the truth here. Take your fear mongering and go. We are going to set ourselves up for life today. You can go hide in a hole. Hey while in your hole use some detect magic. You will see the only magic here are the right words and courage unrestrained.* Anwar jumps up on a nearby crate and yells * Company move out!* The carts, looking like they are stocked with supplies, but with hidden warriors in them, and the few guards start moving. 
@everyone
As you watch them go you start to feel like you are watching a funerary procession. You cant help the feel that these fools are about to die. Anwar has been feeding egos and Hubris to get his Army and they dont even know more than rumors about these Hellblades. You are sure none of these hopefuls has seen their enemy but into the valley of death do they charge. 
Soon the town square will be empty, those who did not join the Army of heroes drift off. This leaves a few people left. Surprisingly it is the ones who look like they have real experience, quality gear and at least enough Intelligence not to fall for a con. 
*Spoiler*
Show

The characters are the only ones who remain; besides the average townsperson just doing their job. But there were a few of the lower level NPCs that you managed to change their minds. They just head into town for now. Some with a nod a one or more of you who spoke up.

----------


## Cassus

Tide sighed as he watched the procession go.  He returned the nods of those who'd taken notice, then headed over to the other person who'd been directly standing up to Anwar instead of flitting about the periphery.  His face slipped back into its easy grin.  *"Well met, friend!  And thank you for trying."*  He extended a pineapple-sized hand.  *"The name's Tide.  What should I call you?"*  His voice dropped into a moderately more conversational octave-- probably only audible within a few yards instead of across the entire square.  *"I know they're fools, but it's hard to watch them heading off to their deaths.  You look like a rangerly sort-- have you enough fieldcraft to follow after them without being spotted?  We might make up a party to see how many could be saved when it all goes wrong.  Be heroes!"*  As he spoke, he looked at the others still lingering in the square to see if any others showed interest.  Two was a very small party, after all.

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show



Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate IV: Regeneration 2/silver or good, DR/Cold Iron, Replicate I: Improved Grab

Disguise: 54

----------


## LairdMaon

Callen glances around at the people remaining in the square before opening his kit. As he does so, the dark elements in his arms begin to glow enough that the interior of his bag is lit up like a torch. Thus able to see easily within, he pulls out a long chain capped with a weight at each end. Using several small lengths of weak twine, he wraps the chain around his torso so that it can easily be freed. Once properly bound, he gathers up his kit and basket of fruits and turns to the two gathered men. 

The glow fades as he says, "*You two thinking of tailing that mob of dead men? I'd be willing to join you if you are.*"

----------


## Yas392

Dividing her attention between the changeling and pixie, Blanc raises an eyebrow.

*"And your statement imply that I am this type of fey? That is impossible. I have not heard of this winter court nor I know myself to be a fey. Perhaps I need to consult my scrolls to let knowledge fill my ignorance or you can tell me why you think I am one on the way. As of now, we share a common enemy and objective, yes? If so, would you like to join our little group?"*

While waiting for the pixie's answer, Blanc smiles at Yohaan as she returns.

*"Apology accepted. Do what you think is right is a common saying among humans. I cannot stop you once you acted and I do not want to because that would be a breach in our growing trust. I do find your actions at stopping a confrontation between two men before it degenerates into conflict acceptable. Why waste energy on squabbles and pettiness when it should be focused towards the main issue at hand? As for making an enemy, I am certain it can be resolved with words and effort to clear up misunderstanding."*

The sound of stampede causes her eyes to dart to the residual smoke Anwar's army left. 

*"My, my, lambs to the slaughter. The trail they left does have merit. We should shadow them before they are out of reach."*

----------


## Dieuoffire

You can tell without much effort that following them would be an easy task, carts, horses, footmen. You must admit however that Anwar has done at least a passible job of making it look like a merchant caravan. at least until an enemy would be close enough to make it difficult to disengage.

As you watch them you do however see Anwar looking back behind them. You think he is looking for anyone following them.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
waits until the fools depart and approaches those that remain.

He approaches Ferrous and Tide, who seemed to be among the more vocal opposition.
Now that the riffraff have departed, I would speak with you two if you still have interest in the campaign.

----------


## LairdMaon

Callen studies the now three men before him. "*I'm called Callen Luster. I don't know that four of us is quite enough, but I'm willing to give it a try if'n you three are.*" he says to Ferrous, Tide, and Toboruk.

----------


## Cassus

Tide looked up as Callen approached.  *"Indeed we are!  Or..."*  A pause.  *"I am, but they watch behind them, so we will need to hide.  I have vast powers of sub tell tea, but can you avoid the bard spotting you?"*  The enormous blue-haired man with one arm laughed loudly.

As another person approached, *"Toby!  Sure, speak away!  Say, can you shadow them,"* a jerk of his head towards the wagons, *"without being seen?"*

To Callen, *"Good to meetcha, Callen!  Four's not enough?  I have a plan!"*  He turned towards the only other group in the large square.  *"HEY!  OVER HERE!  WE NEED MORE HEROES!"*  His draconic "arm" beckoned with sweeping, impatient gestures.

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show



Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate III-- Blindsight 60', Replicate V: Regeneration 10/bludgeoning or acid, Aquatic

Disguise: 54

----------


## Yas392

*"Excuse me, Yohaan, Puck. I need to educate that lout over there in manners and for disrupting our conversation."*

Blanc's figure rises up a little to see Tide.

*"How rude! If you wish for your response in kind, do not interrupt our ongoing conversation until we are done. After that, you can approach us or we may approach you to give you our thoughts. However, if you are feeling impatient, you can come near us and wait until we finished to initiate the discussion about your reason for hollering at us.*

The ice queen extends an authoritative beckoning hand to the shouter on that last sentence. She floats down, awaiting response from the pixie and changeling.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*

To Tide:

I believe you misunderstand me.  That company is doomed, we shall begin anew.

Stealth is not one of my skills, nor should our new company follow so closely.
They will be easy to catch up with if we so choose.
That said, I do believe that the intelligence that may be acquired by witnessing the ambush could be of substantial value to our cause.


To Callen:
Welcome Callen.  That is true, but perhaps if there are survivors to the ambush, some of them may be suitable to join us.

----------


## MagneticDragon

The complete ineffectiveness of his final speech brought a scowl to his face. How stupid did you have to be? He just pointed out with clear and obvious logic that Anwar used magic in order to manipulate people to do what he wanted them to do. And yet people didnt seem bothered at all? Honestly, it was times like this when he felt like he was just a toy in another persons game. Something beyond the gods themselves that decided his capacity for success not through skill and intelligence but pure, random chance.

Would explain why he was unable to handle much magic despite being born to two powerful magic users at any rate. 

Plus, it seemed that his efforts had grabbed the attention of others. Not what he had planned, especially as they would be very loud and obvious about it. They would not be able to follow the convey closely without easily being spotted, and if they followed from far enough away that they would not be capable of being spotted, then chances are they would simply be too far to help in time... but, Ferrous supposed there was no avoiding it. He had likely earned Anwars ire for questioning him and forcing him to use his music to get his way, and if he was a double agent. Ferrous would not be surprised if he would not be out for revenge.

*Ferrous.* He introduced briefly, tucking his shuriken away as he examined who was left, glancing over the rather mottled group - well, groups currently - before lifting his voice. Not shouting like Tide was, simply speaking up so his voice would carry. *If we desire to address the Hellblades ourselves, then I suggest we share our capabilities with each other to best understand our potential options. I, for example, am a talented alchemist, a decent archer, negotiator and scout.* Some of the remaining people were likely more talented than others, especially those that were initially part of the convoy before he managed to persuade them otherwise. But they had their uses, he was sure. The more information, the better.

----------


## Balthanon

Aralis d'Enther


Among those who stay behind is a woman of fairly noble bearing, dressed in clothes that are essentially fine adventuring garb, save for a thin blindfold.  Tsking quietly to herself, she says out loud, "That was surprisingly fruitless, I am usually slightly better with people than that."

Turning her attention to Tide briefly, she murmurs, "Perhaps I would have been better served by taking the direct approach as well." 

Shaking her head, she approaches the group remaining with a studied pace, her movement indicating a caution not uncommon to the blind, but more surety than one would expect.  Perhaps simply extremely poor eyesight.

Louder than her earlier comments, though not overly so, the woman says, "I couldn't help but overhear that you are planning on dealing with the Hellblades?  My name is Aralis d'Enther and I will be doing the same myself, one way or another.  Judging by the fact that you had issues with sacrificing a group of adventurers or murdering them in their sleep for their equipment, I suspect we may get along better than the bard, the drow working the crowd, and whoever else is in their pay."

*Damage Taken:  0, Effects Active:  None**Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show



None

----------


## niw18

Puck would tilt his head and look at her "you look like a lot of ice fey I have seen a few times you might be correct as I do not travel too far north very often,"  he would say to blanc and look to the other that appears to be a strange human as he walked to him and spoke to him and then looked to her again as she spoke before speaking to him and other strange human called Yohaan and "all right do what you need and sure join you as it seems like this going to be fun" he would say to the ice queen. He watched as she Rose up so she could address the tall human that was a pirate, he had to guess. He notice the female that was with the filthy human he would see another human, or so it seemed to be.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*

To Ferrous:
An excellent suggestion.  My talents lie in the expertise of swordplay, and the ability to speak civilly.  Dueling is my speciality.  I also possess an excellent memory.

To Aralis:
That may very well be Ms d'Enther.  In what ways, can you contribute to this cause?
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Is Aralis some sort of nobility?
Knowledge Nobility: (1d20+6)[*20*]

---

Small note: It occurs to me that I have failed to note the magical tatoo upon the face of Toboruk.  It is the mark of the witch lands, which means his word cannot be magically bound.  Mentioning it now since it occurs to me that this may color your reactions to him.

----------


## Balthanon

Aralis d'Enther


"Lady, technically," Aralis corrects the 'Ms' as she's addressed.  "Though there are no lands associated with the title at the moment."  Her tone implies that will be addressed soon enough and makes no bones about her motives in this case, outside of what seems to be a genuine concern for the people as well.

"My family specializes primarily in a variety of druidic arts, hunting and the like-- I'm a bit of a black sheep in that I took to city life more than the great outdoors, but I've still picked up my share of some of those same abilities.  And expanded upon them a bit due to my studies in other areas; I'm something of a scholar as well, you see."  

Shrugging slightly, she added, "While I'm not the most adept combatant you'll encounter, I can typically hold my own should a brigand attack... whether that will include the Hellblades is certainly the question, of course.  Based on the information I have gathered about them, I am not entirely certain they are truly thieves at all, though it's certainly still within the realm of possibility."

"Still, there are a number of sayings about knowledge being power, pens being mightier than 7 foot greatswords, and such.  I don't know if I have the experience to verify their accuracy to any degree of certitude, but one must start somewhere, yes?"

*Damage Taken:  0, Effects Active:  None**Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show



None

----------


## Cassus

As Blanc spoke, Tide oriented towards her, listening intently.  When she finished, he nodded ponderously.  Then, with that same bright smile, he nodded.  *"True!  I can indeed!"*  He looked at the others near Blanc with open curiosity to see if either of them were interested in heroism.  Then he turned back to face those nearer by.

At Toboruk's words, though, his face fell.  It has a long way to fall.  It may have cracked a paving stone when it hit.  *"You want to leave them to doom?  All those folks?  Just like that?"*

To Ferrous, in his normal tone, which was still loud but no longer the earsplitting projection meant for an entire town square, *"Fair!  I can speak swift, sneak super, and stand solid-- and while I stand, not a lot can get past me."*  He smiled broadly, flexing the long blue-fire claws at the end of his right arm.  *"Some other stuff, too.  Never really figured out how bows work, though, or Orcish.  I much prefer to be up close.  Stand behind me and see if you can get foes to charge you?"*

It was then that a previously-silent woman came over.  Tide turned, gesturing with his flaming claw in a warm welcome.  Consolingly, *"Some people just won't agree, no matter what you say.  And that bard..."*  His watermelon-sized head swung back and forth.  *"Good to meet you, though, Lady!  We are after the ogres, yes.  Are you up for saving the locals like a hero too, though?"*


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show



Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate IV: Regeneration 2/silver or good, DR/Cold Iron, Replicate I: Improved Grab

Disguise: 54

----------


## Yas392

Blanc nods at the pixie's answer then turn her face so that her eyes are looking at Yohaan and Puck.

*"That settles it. Let us join up with that human over there who is a magnet for people. Three against the Hellblades is a suicidal mission and we need all the help we can get. This can also help resolve your misunderstanding with the fruit thrower, Yohaan, as well as me getting my recompense from the fruit thrower and the oaf."*

The blue woman walks towards Ferrous. 

*"Are you the one who made that impressive speech that drove Anwar off? I am Blanc. This is Yohaan and Puck."*

She gestures to her companions.

*"Seeing we share a common goal and not doing it for the sake of heroism..."*

Blanc glances at Tide and returns her gaze to Ferrous.

*"...we are interested in joining forces with your group. We will join you on two conditions. First, I want a sincere apology from him for his interruption."*

The ice fey points at Tide.

*"Second, I want the fruit thrower..."*

She moves her finger towards Callen.

*"...to make up with Yohaan and clear up misunderstandings between them. Think of it as my forgiveness for his attempt to interrupt my observation with a thrown fruit."*

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*

To Tide:
Do I desire their death? No.  But do I think they are innocent and defenseless, Nay.  They have made their choice.
I agree that we should follow at a reasonable distance, collect intelligence, and see if any can be salvaged.


Toboruk turns to face the new group, and takes a small step to the side, to put himself, just slightly in the line between Blanc and Ferrous.
To Blanc:
And what skills and assets, do you and your companions possess, that merit such considerations?

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Just FYI, I have been reading but as there has been no need of external input I have remained silent. However Novabomb needs an answer.

@Novabomb 
Your Kno(nobility) would tell you that the name of dEnther is associated with the family that used to rule here as a distant branch. The House is technically lacking any claim to the lands now. However noble houses tend to think anything that is in any way part of their family property should always be so. Of course she did admit that she has no lands currently, so that is a good sign that she recognizes she has no current claim.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc's face shifts a bit to Toboruk. She puts a finger to her lip.

*"We are not at that stage yet. It is customary to introduce yourself after someone introduced themselves and there is the matter of clearing bad blood between some of us. Until then, names are what you will be getting."*

----------


## LairdMaon

"*Bad blood, hm? That's a way to put it.*"
Callen picks at a small piece of fruit rind stuck to a finger. 
"*You're asking me to make peace with an effort to hurt me in order to make amends with you for trying to talk with you.*" he says with a long drawn-out sigh. 

"*Yeah, I think instead I'll apologize directly to you for being the mere dreg of society blatantly far too brazen thinking it was acceptable to directly address someone of such obvious noble bearing, highness.*" he says with palpable disdain in his words. "*As for that one,*" he jerks a thumb at Yohaan "*I have no reason to trust her at all. The opposite, in fact. I'll go ahead and make clear my stance here. The freedom of a member of my family requires the defeat of the ogres and the liberation of that castle. I'm going to take my shot at it. If your goals take you the same route, I'm fine colluding. Have I left you with any questions?*"

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The changeling, having followed Blanc the larger group, listens to the sailor's response. Confused she asks, "*For what reason do you have to not trust me?*" She opens her palms, "*I carry no weapon, I cast no curses, and I even offer to heal any wounds you may have suffered? I would have done the same if the elf had attempted to bestow a curse upon you.*" Yohaan inhales softly, "*If I have wounded you, I sincerely apologize*." She says taking on a low bow, hands tucked into her chest, "*In a field of fiends and marauders unity is paramount for death comes in disorder*," she quotes her mentor as she rises from her bow. "*If I cannot have your trust, may I at least trust you in the coming confrontation?*" she asks 

She then turns to Tide and Torobuk, "*I defend myself well enough and offer healing and restoration to all who would accept such.*"

----------


## LairdMaon

"*All who accept is problem with me.*" Callen retorts, "*Given that you stepped into business that wasn't yours to defend someone who didn't ask, it's a real big problem. I don't want to be fighting for my life with you providing succor to the guys trying to shove their spears into my flesh.*"

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The changeling is shocked for a moment, she looks to Callen her expression somewhere between anger and confusion. She closes her eyes and turns back to Torobuk and Tide slowly, inhaling and exhaling once as she does so. 
After her features have returned to a neutral state she opens her eyes, "*I promise I am not as dense and naive as your... friend would paint me. I sensed necrotic magics being used in a setting were such a spell should not be used, a gathering of people with the same goal, that goal being the hunting and destruction of an adversary. I had the ability to turn it upon the caster and I did such, if that is such an action is naive and dense then I will take whatever your anyone wishes to lay and be on my way, for that is not the company in which I wish to keep.*" 
She then looks at Callen, annoyance still evident on her face, "*What do you say, do you think cursing me where I stand will make amends for the transgressions?*" she holds her right hand out to him, *"what do you say fruit man? why not lay a curse upon me so that I shall fumble when I must to succeed. So that my efforts will prove lacking when I need them? Will that be enough for your stubbornness?"* she approaches closer, her palm up awaiting the curse, "*Lay your curse upon me and be rid of this shapechanger's scourge upon your plans oh righteous one.*"
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Yohaan is a willing target to any spell cast from Callen and won't move away from any attack from him either.

Sidenote: IRL I'm chill, I'm actually having a lot of fun with this back and forth between Callen and Yohaan.

----------


## Cassus

Tide listened intently while Blanc barged into the conversation with her demands, then waited to see what the other two people who'd come over at the same time would say and how the others reacted.  He nodded as Toboruk spoke.  *"That makes sense, and is more than they have the right to.  I may try to follow more near, since I am subtle."*  A deep laugh.  *"If I do, do any of you have mind speech or other long range contact?"* 
His head shifted slightly to focus on the interaction between Yohaan and Callen.  Mostly, his expression reflected confusion (on a large scale)-- it sounded like they were talking about magic and both very sure they were right... but not about to come to blows.  Not a lot that could be done there.


After a while, he turned back to the blue person who was not a Fey. In his booming voice, *"Ah, kitty!  It is good to know what you want!  And good to know names-- call me Tide, if you choose."*  He laughed heartily.  *"But it is also good to know what others want!  We,"* he gestured with his muscular humanoid hand, *"were trying to get those,"* a gesture with his claw towards the retreating caravan, *"to stay, not drive them off.  A task which many here helped with while you,"* he shook his head chidingly, *"stood and watched.  So before you ask for pay to join us...  What value are you?  Your given name?  Try again."*



*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show



Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate III-- Blindsight 60', Replicate V: Regeneration 10/bludgeoning or acid, Aquatic

Disguise: 54

----------


## LairdMaon

"*Your need to involve yourself in the affairs of others speaks more to righteousness than anything I've said or done. You intruded without cause nor invitation. I should now welcome your company and accept that you are likely to act again without interest in the circumstances of a given engagement?*"

He shakes his head, "*No, I'm not going to curse you nor will I cast any other spell on you. I swear that as a binding oath.*"

----------


## Yas392

Blanc does not cut in the middle of the response. She puts a hand on her chin and maintains eye contact; a gesture of attentiveness. Once the last words comes out of Callen's mouth, she pauses a bit before her eyebrows furrow and her lips molds itself into a neutral line for solemnity. 

*"Some. All of them rhetorical. Would I not take offense if a projectile I thought of as an attack hurled towards me while I was focused on the conductor that I blocked out all noise?  Is an apology an apology when made with contempt and mockery? I do not lay out the conditions out of malice. I have feelings and they have been hurt by those actions. Would I not seek reparation in return? Yet it has changed to a twofold purpose. Not only seeking reparation for me but also enable my compatriot who is regretful of her impulsiveness to make reparations if her actions slighted you. The condition involving Yohaan is more of my way of killing two birds with one stone and thinking for the welfare of both of groups. She told me that she seemed to have made an enemy by intervening with your confrontation with the drow. I want to create a window for you and her to clear up misunderstandings and reset hostility which in turn reset my hostility towards you so we can start over. I believe the current threat outweighed grudges. If a larger group can make a difference, I am willing turn the other cheek and make it work.*

The ice fey keeps her voice neutral and her head in level with Callen. She turns to Tide with a smile that lacks the warmth of her neutral lips.

*Is this an attempt to intimidate me? Because it is not working. I will not tolerate this attempt at bullying me into giving you what you want nor will I be spoken that way. I am aware that there are needs to be met. I would suggest civility and curiosity if you want to get something out of our potential alliance. That exchange will come after clearing the bad air; the bad air being my lingering anger to the affronts to my being and perhaps to my companions. If we want to move on past this, I will be waiting for that sincere apology for the earlier action and the unjust treatment I received from you, and the other condition fulfilled.*

Blancs eyes dart to the changeling who is stressed out from her heated tit for tat with Callen. 

*Yohaan, do you need space?*

----------


## niw18

The pixie would just stay near them and stay silent as he really did not have anything to add other than following their group that seemed to speak to another group. He would just pay attention to what the blue fey said and others, as the pixie was boring politics, was not really his thing even if he was a noble pixie. He would fly up and look in hopes someone in this town has a flower that he can get nectar to eat.

*Spoiler: info and stuff* 
Show


(1d20+15)[*29*] perception to see if any berries of plants produce nectar 

if found 

(1d20+7)[*24*] to gather berries and nectar to eat

----------


## LairdMaon

"*Your hostility towards me? Is that hostility born of my attempt to engage you in friendly conversation or from her unbidden intrusion into a complete stranger's business? Given your reaction to this man's efforts at friendly discourse, I'm hard-pressed not to assume it really is a fragile feeling of superiority that turns pleasantries into threats and intimidations. I have not acted in any hostile manner to anyone in this square now. Haven't spoken in any threatening way, either. There's a job that needs done and I mean to do my part, whatever that is, to get it done. Let me know when you lot are going for it, it if you don't want me along with you so I can find some other group.*"  With that, Callen moves to find a place to sit and wait.

----------


## Dieuoffire

Although most of the squares occupants have started going about their business, you current discussions are attracting attention. One of the sideline individuals, a meager wizard of no real notice, casts detect magic. (Cbviously and not trying in any way to be sneaky, or hide that it is just detect magic) and looks at the group. When she does her eyes widen a little. *"Oh boy"* she whispers and you can tell she is slightly intimidated. 

It occurs to you that in a small town such as this, that the most powerful people in town might just be the group standing in the square. A group having what appears to be an escalating argument, fueled buy what an outsider might take to be pride, having an argument that seems to get getting out of control. (Remember most didn't see how it started.)

The wizard starts looking around, calculations and probability running through her head. Any of you present could tell her the odds, in this crowd, if she stay she could be killed by a stray spell. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I am smiling. A half dozen plus high powered (relatively) individuals who are use to being recognized for their power accidentally bump into each other and ask for an apology... then the whole town blows up. 

You guys look like powerhouses to the low levels standing around you; powerhouses heating up. If you want to make a good impression on the populace it won't be by making half the town wonder if you guys are going to shed blood over small slights. Well I guess that depends upon who you are trying to attract. Anyway that goes double for anyone wanting to recruit. 

I warned players when we started that NPCs react to player decisions. Right or wrong, the outsiders perception are being formed watching a very public display in the town square.

----------


## MagneticDragon

At first, Ferrous was rather pleased by how people answered his request, listening to the information being given to him and taking stock. The fact that Tide was unskilled with ranged weaponry was not a surprise honestly. Their size and stature pushed them toward an individual who was skilled with melee combat. Still, it would have been nice to be surprised, just as he was surprised that the loud and boisterous Tide was skilled at stealth. 

Toboruk was a skilled duelist as well, which, at the very least, meant that the group had people that could keep threats away from archers like himself. Though Ferrous tended to need to be quite near the fight in order to make full use of his alchemical weapons, it was useful having people stop any opponents from getting uncomfortably close. Even if his bow was made in the elven fashion and could be used as a staff if absolutely necessary. This Lady Aralis d'Enther was far more intriguing. A druid? Even one that was more aligned with the city than the wilds was most useful, and Ferrous turned to her and queried. *Lady Aralis, may I presume that your druidic craft and hunting knowledge extends to the ability to track individuals through the wilds?* A useful skill indeed, as while the caravan would be easy enough to follow. Chances were that after the ambush, there would be others they needed to follow, the Hellblades were quite skilled at covering their tracks after all.

After this, however... conversation swiftly broke down.

Ferrous pinched his nose, closed his eyes, held his breath, counted up to ten, then let his nose go as he breathed out, opening his eyes once more. He truly had needed a moment to calm himself down at this He said she said exchange. These were the type of individuals who were planning on taking on a group of highly skilled and incredibly well-organised raiders? Seems talent did not lead to maturity... *Stop. All you. Stop.* He said firmly, turning his head to look at everyone in turn. Tide. Blanc. Yohan. Callen. Making sure they knew that he was addressing the four of them. *I dont know who is in the right and who is in the wrong here, and currently, I dont care. Currently, there is a convoy of eager warriors most likely being led directly into an ambush. The longer we stand around, bickering over who needs to say sorry for what, the higher chance the Hellblades have at slaughtering everyone and escaping without giving us a chance to follow. So. If you care about taking down the Hellblades, or saving the lives of others, then keep your minor complaints to yourself, and let us get moving. We can talk and plan our next steps on the way.*

----------


## Yas392

Like a chameleon, Blanc expression changes back to her previous demeanor when addressing Callen.

*"I have not experience this unorthodox method of greeting. As such, I get angry when I fail to understand your intent. I do not care what you call me. My goal here is to dispel ill feelings from our side and try to make things work with your group."*

She crosses her arm when Ferrous speaks.

*"These minor complaints matter if we want to make this union work. And if time is of essence and you want us to work with you, perhaps you can apologize on your companion's behalf, introduce yourself and your companions and help me mend the relationship between these two."*

Blanc gestures to Yohaan and Callen.

*"Otherwise, my group will be on our way to fight those Hellblades on our own."*

----------


## Cassus

Tide raised an eyebrow at Blanc's words.  His face took on that pitying look again, though when his tone slipped he sounded... happy?  *"Now kitty, if I were trying to cause fear in you, you would know."*  He waggled a meaty finger.  *"Clearly you are not seeing.  I inter--"*  He coughed.  *"Spoke over you; you spoke over me.  You gave me unsol--"* another cough, *"social advice I did not ask for, which I mostly did not heed.  I gave you social advice to which you pay no mind.  Twice you named me harshly; I have given you the same.  My words are as right or wrong as yours-- what can be more just?  How dare you be angry?"*  He paused.  *"Or almost just.  I do not lie to you.  I know what 'turn the other cheek' means-- it means 'accept a wrong and not repay it.'  That's diam--"* he covered his mouth with his hand, *"not at all what you will to do, not at all."*

He nodded at Ferrous's words, apparently not noticing the mage.  *"You are right, I think.  They are far enough ahead to not see us coming now."*  He looked at Blanc, the quiet pixie, and 'Yohaan,' scratching the bridge of his noise.  *"All of you are welcome to come, of course, or not.  You,"* his eyes focused on Blanc, *"are urged to argue with me as we go, too, at least until we have a plan and I need to sneak ahead."*  He laughed and started walking towards the edge of town.


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show



Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate IV: Regeneration 2/silver or good, DR/Cold Iron, Replicate I: Improved Grab

Disguise: 54

----------


## LairdMaon

Callen doesn't bother saying anything, but instead gets to his feet and walks beside Tide. 

The basket of fruit remains behind, on a crate.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*

Considers the situation.

To Blanc:
I have no reason to doubt you act in good faith, but it seems clear to me that your approach is flawed.
I believe your alternative to be more appropriate for the moment.  We will part ways in peace, and perhaps come to an accord at a future point in time.

_And this way I do not need to worry about competing against you socially in the short term._

To (Ferrous, Tide, Callen, Aralis)
Lets go.

And with that, he starts going after the caravan.

----------


## Dieuoffire

You can go as two groups.

You can decide later if you think each group can handle it on their own. Or if you want to find safety in numbers.


The trail is not hard to follow. They start out on the main road. After a short ride they leave off onto a small side road/trail. 
*Spoiler: Decisions*
Show


@Everyone
How are you all avoiding detection? if it needs a roll, Roll.

Please roll your perception (spot/listen as one skill, house-rule)

How far back do you want to be? (as far as you can to barely see them? Close enough that you could charge in? Or close enough that an enemy might think you part of the caravan as a rear guard?

----------


## Balthanon

Aralis d'Enther


"Off to a promising start," Aralis murmurs, a touch of asperity in her voice.  It was hardly the first time that touchy personalities and pride had fragmented a group of adventurers, but she wondered absently if it might have been a record.  It was certainly giving her some pause about the likelihood of success in a group and perhaps moreso the impact this might have upon her reputation, though she began walking at a sedate pace beside the more level headed members nonetheless and responded to a query that had been posed to her earlier before the argument broke out.

"While I am not particularly versed in tracking on my own, there are a few forms that I am familiar with that will grant me some facility."  She engages in small talk with Ferrous until the group is out of the city, not particularly wanting to trigger more discussion or potentially argument in view of the citizenry.

Once they are out, however, she adds in a louder voice, addressed to all.  "Assuming that we are following the elf and his band, what is the goal here?  To wait until the Hellblades attack and then intervene, to somehow monitor their progress?  Are we hiding ourselves from the adventurers in over their heads and the one who has led them astray and this an attempt to keep our strength in reserve and essentially capitalize upon an attack upon them?

"The latter seems little different from what I suspect the elf and his band likely intend... assuming they are not actually working with the ogres directly, though I've heard no word of that myself."  The final comment was brought up in a thoughtful tone, more a question about the possibility than anything.

"It is possible our strength would swing the tide in an engagement, but... to be honest, I am unsure I would be able to hide my presence well enough to ensure I was a surprise and if they are able to plan for us, we might as well have joined in with the group from the start."

*Damage Taken:  0, Effects Active:  None**Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show



None

----------


## Cassus

After they'd passed the edge of town, Tide looked back at the others.  In a marginally more subdued tone, *"Well.  Do we have a plan other than 'follow and see what happens'?  If not, I will scout ahead."*
He tilted at Aralis's words.  *"Right now, they will treat us as foes if we go near.  I had hoped to step in when they were under attack, yes.  If hiding is not your forte, can you,"* he shifted to address this to everyone, *"close quickly and so follow from afar?"* A pause.  *"Or can you expect to see other scouts before they find our group?"* 

After listening to the responses, *"I will check on them and circle back to keep in touch.  I have good cover."*  He moved his enormous blue-fire draconic arm in between himself and the others, turning slightly to the side so that his entire musclebound form was hidden from view.  In a singsong tone, *"I hide myself, behind myself, and then I try, to find myself."*  There was a rush of air, sounding like he'd just blown out a candle.  The light of the arm went out, revealing nothing behind it.

Well hidden, Tide sped towards the caravan, still not getting too close, but moving to within earshot to see if anything interesting was discussed-- or if anything interesting was following the group.  After a few minutes, he'd circle back to the group to appraise them of his findings and catch up on the ongoing discussion.

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


OOC-- what's the weather like?  What time of day is it?  Sorry if you've said already and I missed it!

Stealth (includes bonus from invisibility while moving and penalty for moving; remember he has Darkstalker): (1d20+42)[*57*]

Perception (remember he has Blindsight): (1d20+10)[*20*]

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Graceful Frame, Wings, Replicate III: blindsight 60', Replicate V: Natural Invisibility

Disguise: 54

----------


## Balthanon

Aralis d'Enther


"Would they though?  Attack that is?"  Aralis tilts her head, considering the question.  "They can't really afford to do that in my opinion.  You didn't make such a terrible impression that the majority of their group would consider us enemies-- only their ostensible 'leaders' would see us as a concern.  And if they attack us, then all the better-- they prove they have ulterior motives and we have a better opportunity to present alternatives to those likely to be slaughtered by the ogres."

Giving some thought to the alternative to following the group, Aralis gives some thought to this, taking a bit of time while Tide is scouting to put together her thoughts.  "I see a couple of alternatives to simply tailing the group-- one, we could in fact try and scout around them for the Hellblades instead.  While I am not stealthy, I do have forms that can fly, which might assist with that, though... I will admit that I am not the most perceptive individual.  My vision is somewhat compromised by a familial curse and due to its supernatural origins, it is rather... persistent."

She shrugs slightly, then proceeds with another option.  "This... might be a slightly more risky proposition, but alternatively, what if we were to lay a false trail for the group?  Move ahead of them and disguise our activities as the Hellblades, indicating an imminent attack upon the town or another location through whatever clues we might think of.  Or, if we are confident enough, we could even stage an attack-- illustrate the true dangers they are facing, though I suspect this might take the risks of injuring the innocent too far."

Looking around at the remainder of the group, she says, "Are there any other thoughts on how we might alleviate the dangers of the group ahead without compromising our own safety?  Or things that we could do to make the original plan have more impact?"

*Damage Taken:  0, Effects Active:  None**Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show



None

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*

Stays well out of sight of the caravan the group is following.  He relies on the abilities of those skilled in stealth, or with alternate means of scouting.

Please consider, that as mighty as we may be, there is a significant possibility that our intervention would have no change of the outcome of the coming "battle".  Our primary task is to learn what we can about our enemies, perhaps pierce an encirclement if possible.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc shakes her head at Tide as if disappointed with his words and leans to Toboruk's words. She looks at Ferrous.

*"It seems we must go our separate ways for now. May we meet again in better mind and shape."*

The blue woman leads the group away to a distance. 

*"My apologies on the meeting that went sideways. I believe it is partly my fault for the choice of words. It seems I still have much to learn about the art of interactions with people. Yohaan, Puck, I understand if you want to go with them. I am not going to stop you. I am not joining them for the moment because I cannot work with the one known as Tide for the moment. I am going on a route separate from theirs to stay out of their way and to test the waters with these Hellblades so to speak. You are welcome to join me."*

Once she have their responses or some time has passed with no responses, she will float several inches above ground and go a separate route from Ferrous's group, using stealth to mask her movement as she proceeds via natural covers from natural terrain.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Stealth:* (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## Balthanon

Aralis d'Enther


Nodding towards Toboruk, Aralis says, "I agree with that assessment, that is why I brought this up-- there are at least some of us that feel the adventurers in question have been duped and don't deserve the likely death they are facing though.  I'm not confident that we would make a substantial deterrent if they are actually attacked in force or even allow for a messy escape.

"It is possible that we'll acquire some knowledge if we allow it, but is it worth allowing the infusion of coin and magic that acquiring the magic items and equipment of those adventurers would provide to the Hellblades?  Even assuming we do in fact learn anything?"  Aralis tries to recall the number of adventurers that actually went with the bard and her own assessment of their wealth.

*Damage Taken:  0, Effects Active:  None**Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show



None

----------


## Dieuoffire

@cassus
The weather is fair it is early fall and the heat is noticeable but not bad especially since the midday passes shortly after the caravan was left the town. 

The caravan is moving slowly so it is not hard to fly back and forth. What form are you in while doing so may I ask? Or are you just growing wings?

Tide will notice that the three who are most noteworthy, drow, masked one, and bard, ride up and down the line together. They are usually within a few feet of each other. 

@Aralis and Toboruk
At what distance do you follow? Tide is going back and forth but how far do you follow back?

Aralis would know that each individual in the group was not worth a lot, but together they would make quite a tidy sum should they be looted.

@Blanc
How far back do you follow? Flying makes following easier but distance can matter for several reasons.

----------


## niw18

he would watch as the meeting between the two groups go sour as they seem not to be able to meet in the middle. He would look at her afterward and hear her words and shrug "I  stick with you us fey have stick together" he say to blanc and would look to Yohaan. He would watch others go and look to the group wondering what Yohaan well do. The two of them could make the life of the hellblades hell but it would be very hard so the third would be very much needed but it is her choice what they are going to do.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The changeling will breathe a sigh, whether of relief or resignation is anyone's guess though. She will turn to Blanc and smile meekly, "*sadly, I believe that meeting went as well as it could have so no apology is needed. It would seem that the world is much larger than any of us could have anticipated, with such... unique characters,*" She pauses for a moment, "*although I would be more than happy to join the two of you 'unique characters', no use in a healer going in alone,*" she says as she turns to address both the fey with a smile.

She follows but after a few moments and noticing the visually stealthy attempts of the wintery fey and naturally elusive nature of the faerie she laughs softly, "*I would be a shining beacon to the Hellblades if I where to stay near the two of you, I will go above and search for signs of life.. or combat.*" she says. She looks at the both of them, "*you know, he might be loud, the one that is known as Tide may be onto something about long distance communication.*" she says with a laugh, "*sadly I have yet to develop such abilities, having traveled alone thus far.. I take it neither of you have such a capability or a way to fix the communication issue?*"

----------


## MagneticDragon

*If you choose to put your hurt feelings above saving lives, then thats your choice,* Ferrous said coldly when Blanc rejected his attempts to bring them in line. If she was going to go off on her own and not join forces, easily the logical choice, simply because of a few meaningless words? Then fine. Ferrous would not be interested in joining with her in the slightest. Individuals ruled entirely by emotion were incapable of being worked with, and would disrupt any plans that he, or the group, would make. If anything, Ferrous was more upset that Blanc seemed to have enough pull and influence to have others join her in this stupidity, rather than Blancs choice herself.

As it was, he had encouraged them to start walking, so he did. Leaving town and following the caravan from quite a distance, pulling out a whistle and blowing on it as he did, though it would make no sound that humans could hear. Other, non-human people might catch a rather high-pitched note coming from the whistle before he stopped and put it back. It would take a small while for Ghost to arrive and catch up, but he was confident that there would be no conflict until then. Even so, he would flick out the shuriken again and start fiddling with it, making sure he had its magic available for when violence _did_ break out.

*I am afraid, Lady Aralis, that you are not considering an important aspect of the situation. While I am presumptions in this, I fully believe that Anwar, or whatever his true name is, is not simply untrustworthy, but actively working alongside the Hellblades in some form or another.* Ferrous said when the noble lady spoke up and admitted she had doubts about the plan of follow the convoy and intervene with the ambush. *Because of this, and the grip he and his allies have over the convoy, I doubt that we will be able to sway the convoy away from the ambush he has planned for them. Nor do I believe that faking an ambush of our own would be effective. If anything, he would simply use it as an opportunity to do great damage to us, and then simply encourage the group to move on again.*

Still, they had a point that they would not be able to save many if they simply allowed the ambush to happen. It had been a worry of Ferrous in the first place, and he had never quite been happy with his initial idea of simply trying to create a weak point in the Hellblades forces for them to fight through. It was Lady Aralis herself, however, that gave them a different idea. *But perhaps I am thinking about this the wrong way myself, Lady Aralis. We might not be able to influence the people of the convoy, but there are horses pulling the caravans. Tell me, would you be able to convince them from afar to change direction?*

There was another option as well, and when Tide next came back to report - and Ferrous was impressed by his skill at stealth - Ferrous asked him bluntly.* Tide. Will you be capable of sneaking directly up to the carriages themselves? A potential option is to sabotage the carriages before they reach the ambush point.*

----------


## Yas392

*"I do not have telepathic capabilities or magic for communicating at a distance. My area of expertise leans towards keeping the enemies at bay as well as providing support with cover. I agree with staying some distance away from each other but close enough that we can keep in touch. My abilities can cause friendly fire."*

Blanc takes a scroll out and skims it.

*"I am surprised my species is listed as fey. I thought I was an elemental and I am suppose to trick people? I am new to this fey business but perhaps the ways of the fey are appropriate for battling the Hellblades since we lack a meat shield. Making a fool out of the Hellblades sounds fun. We have to find one though or we can use that earlier group as our searching tool. If we are in combat with them, how about I lure them into range where you can pepper them with what tricks you have in store?"*

----------


## Balthanon

Aralis d'Enther


"It is something I have considered, but as I said, not something I have heard rumors of in the activity of the Hellblades as a whole-- which isn't to say I have discounted the possibility.  It is likely best to make the assumption that this group is in fact in their pay; my point was more that Anwar or whatever his name might be cannot overtly act on any aggression by directing the group against us."  She nods slightly and says, "It is a good reason to keep hidden nonetheless if he does not already know we follow."

"As for the animals they are using... I have a few thoughts on that, but most of the possibilities would involve less control and more simply frightening the beasts when at range.  It would likely make them panic, admittedly.  And honestly, it is possible it might do the same to the adventurers which would make it less likely they might keep their animals under control, though it is still a temporary condition.  Making any of this last significantly is the difficulty here."

She pauses and gives this some thought.  "What if we were to combine this with the idea I had regarding a false trail, in fact?  Lay a trail that appears as if they've stumbled across ogres crossing the road with some kind of large beast; a bit later we spook those who can be spooked-- it might begin peeling off some of the followers that decide they are in over their head, though without someone on the inside, it likely the bard could recover.  If they are not in fact in league with the Hellblades, then it has the chance of sending them off on a wild goose chase."

*Damage Taken:  0, Effects Active:  None**Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show



None

----------


## Cassus

Tide's enormous blue-fire arm flickered into existence beside the path where the party was walking; he stepped out from behind it.  *"I concur with Ara-- it is much better to prevent so many needless deaths, and it will hinder the ogres too!"*  His voice was pitched low and rumbling-- not whispering, but basically a normal human volume that would not carry far at all.  His smile was even bigger, as if it had somehow drawn mass from his voice.  *"And it is right to be wary of the bard.  He and the other two ride the line as a group."*

The hulking man listened while the others discussed plans.  *"These sound like ways to delay the group.  If we do break a wheel, what is the goal?  Fly ahead of the group and win 'ere they meet the ogres?  Or just make the trip so bad we hope they turn back?"*


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


OOC-- @Dieuoffire: For scouting, once he is fully invisible, Tide assumes the form of a very small Tide with butterfly wings-- think "one-armed pixie bodybuilder."
When the three suspicious companions ride the line, what are they doing?  Are they watching the wagons, or leaving marks on the ground, or looking outwards, etc?  It would be useful to know if they constantly look towards the top of a particular hill or otherwise seem to be expecting some kind of signal.

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Replicate V: Natural Invisibility, Giant, Replicate IV: Regeneration 2/silver or good, DR/Cold Iron

Disguise: 54

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
If we can stop the caravan, we change the site of battle to something less favorable to the hellblades.  If we merely slow the caravan, we gain time to scout.  Learning how our foes react to a change in circumstances may serve us well in the future.


To Tide's Question:
The goal is to grant those in the caravan a fighting chance at survival, and to learn about our enemies.  Remember, these people are here to fight, and deserve an opportunity to.

----------


## LairdMaon

Callen doesn't bother looking at anyone around him, but keeps pace following the caravan.  "*This militia offers us an opportunity. Seein' as we don't have much chance at stopping them, we can use them as a squall. See, if we quit trying to stop them and just let them do their thing, the hellblades will have to focus on them. That gives us a chance at pulling their people out of formation at a rate we can use.*""

----------


## Dieuoffire

I am going to make a few assumptions before we continue on:

1 You all gave the caravan a significant distance before you started following (about a mile?). I assume this because the two groups both realized immediately following would empower suspicion, and secondly possibly put you into the same target zone as the first group, meaning you would be part of the initial attack. 

2 After giving them a mile, you moved up closer than that hoping to get a good view of the action at the very least BUT you did not get too close again for the first assumed reasons. 

3. one group is flying, the other walking/riding/flying. meaning one group has to contend more with ground than the others. 

Assuming that I am gong to give some information that both parties probably would know. 

1 The terrain is hills with light or patchy thick forest. 

2 There are multiple nearby rivers. 

3 The caravan route, assuming the stay on the trail, has an area mostly covered by trees in a Ravine between hills. It would be a predictable but effective ambush site. 

4 you can see as you fly/Air-scout that there are several locations that has "markers" set up. in the upcoming area. it seems the Hellblades are aware of their sobriquet and have taken a liking to it. The markers are set up every few miles  on top of hills. The Markers look, at this distance, to be corpses of victims burned and still bearing battle wounds. Many corpses missing limbs or outright cut in half. they are usually on the treeless hilltops to be seen easier. like a gang of thugs marking their territory, their work evident as a warning. 

5 Yes anyone schooled in tactics would know that for raiders to actively announce 'here is our land' is not the smartest idea. of course this could be a new development. 

6 You are now about 5 miles north from the town. 

should you assume that the prime, but somewhat predictable, ambush site is where the caravan will be attacked; you have about 20 minutes to to do something about it.

----------


## Cassus

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Those assumptions sound reasonable to me, mostly.  Tide is walking when he is visible/with the group and flying when he scouts, so he scouts at a speed of 55'/round.  Is anyone riding?  I don't remember seeing mounts come up.

How close is everyone else to the caravan?  We've been talking, and no one else rolled Stealth, so I'm assuming we're not that close.

Can someone with K:Local roll to see if the Hellblades only recently started placing these markers?

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The changeling laughs weakly at the lack of telepathy, but thinks "*hmm... I do agree that we should distance ourselves from each but the distance between us should not exceed 30 meters, that way I may still reach you with my magic in a crunch.*" 
After hearing Blanc's potential plan Yohaan takes a moment to think, "*I have no doubt of your capabilities but perhaps I would make a better lure to the enemy. I can heal myself any injures or afflictions they may cause me while your assault and tricks provide cover for me to do so and escape. Then once I have escaped and recuperated, I will return to you to aid in the*" she raises her hands in air quotes "*Tom-foolery, as they say. As well as rejuvenate any wounds you may have sustained in my absence.*" She takes a moment to let the idea sink in, "*I wouldn't be much help in the trickery as I have very few tricks of my own, sadly as I have lived and met with many fey, I do not have that innate knack that seems so prevalent in the folk of the forest's spirit.*"

As the Team continues to advance, the smell hits Yohaan before the equally abhorrent sight does. Yohaan's eyes glaze over, and she turns to look at the unholy pyre. The smell sends her mind careening into a past that she wished to forget... As her eyes sear the sight of the burning corpse into her mind her body unconsciously slows to a stop, and she drops a few feet from her flight (though not reaching the ground and still a considerable distance from the "marker"). Silently she watches the body burn, her face a mask without emotion because her thoughts are long in the past. Her hands a clenched into fists at her side. _When will people be allowed to pass on peacefully_, she thinks to herself. "*When will the flames just die,*" she mutters, in her mind's eye she does not see one man burning but a village. Raising her sights to the horizon she rotates in place, surveilling and noticing several other smoke clouds.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc nods.

*"Seems thought out. Very well. Let us try your way then. If the tactics does not work, we can try mine or another formation any of us concocted."*

As the group advances, the mount of unrecognizable, dissected, and charred corpses do not turn her away. She looks at the pile and sighs.

*"Bit excessive to send a message but they made their point. Looks like we must tread lightly in our tomfoolery. Yohaan, are you going to do something? If you do, I will follow up."*

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The Changeling's steel gaze and thousand-yard stare persists for a few more moments, she subtly calms herself with a breath, *"What is right is to stop the defilement of this corpse... but the lack of smoke would be a sign to the enemy and could cause many more to die...*" Her eyes return to the Marker "*My powers do not put out fires,*" she says regressively. "*I do not know what to do. I want to fix this but... is the sanctity of one worth the lives of more.*" She sighs in her contemplation, "*This dilemma is wasting precious time, I cannot decide but will not let my indecisiveness hinder the two of you, whatever path and actions you two take I will honor and follow.*" She memorizes and notes the generally height and gender of the victim if such features are discernable then rises back to the other two flying figures.

----------


## Dieuoffire

As you examine the markers you will notice the vegetation is still recently disturbed. Most of the smoldering corpuses are brand new. 

The 'Heroes Army' is approaching the tree covered ravine. you still have some time to plan. You will have to be closer to see inside the tree cloaked area if you want to get a good look.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc squints at the ambush spot.

*"My plan is to find the Hellblades and play with them to study them. What about you, Puck? Any ideas?"*

----------


## Cassus

Tide listened to the answers given, then shook his head.  *"The goal is to save them, not simply kill Hellblades."*  He tilted his head at Callen.  *"Still, they are clearly in Hellblade territory now; I will look ahead of them."*  He stepped behind his enormous arm and vanished with an exhalation again.

Invisible, Tide sped out around the group.  There were corpses everywhere, so this was clearly territory claimed by the Hellblades, but he'd seen no sentries, which was odd.  He skimmed along parallel to (and above) the route the caravan would follow, looking for ambushes and stopping when he'd reached the far side of the trees to head back towards the party.



*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Stealth: (1d20+42)[*62*] picking up speed greatly (to 120') but taking a curve around the group so that the distance penalty compensates.

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Graceful Frame, Wings, Replicate III: blindsight 60', Replicate V: Natural Invisibility

Disguise: 54
[/QUOTE]

----------


## niw18

puck would follow and listen to them and look to ice women "not all fey are tricksters just be you that's all you can do" he would say to the ice queen. He would look to the flames that got human-like being disturbed and sigh " I do not have a way to put them out either"  he would look to the ice queen "I could go unseen and scout to better ourselves so we can make a better plan" he suggest to his teammates.

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: Tide mechanics question*
Show


Is Tide's roll including distance bonus, invisible bonus, and speed penalty? If you are too high you will not see much because of the trees. Sorry but need to know a few things. Also flying through branches might be very noticeable as you are not exactly a pixie. Lastly please make a spot (perception house rule) check

----------


## Yas392

*"I am not putting out the fires. It will draw attention to us."*

Blanc's pupils tilts upwards and her lips shrink as they move sideways at Puck's advice about fey.

*"Uh, okay."*

Her face snaps back to normal as the pixie informs the group his expertise. She nods at Puck.

----------


## Cassus

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

First, Tide is actually Diminutive-sized while he's flying-- size modifier is how he's getting his stealth so high.  He'd be pretty hard to see even for a creature with True Seeing or some such.
Second, Tide only needs the distance to compensate for a -5 speed penalty-- that's just 50' away from whatever he wants to see.  Does that put him at a height it's hard to see from?
And Perception: (1d20+10)[*20*]
Sorry about the delay-- didn't get the new post email.

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Tide

50 ft up would put him into the treetops. it would not be the worst but you would be sneaking through rather loud terrain. However at diminutive size that is doable. does he still have that speed while in diminutive size?

Assuming speed stays the same. you could scout reasonable well. did you count the distance penalty into that perception roll?

@ team fey. 
Tide is solo scouting for the other group but how do you stand? Are you all going together or is there a dedicated scout?

----------


## Cassus

@Dieuoffire
Yes, speed stays the same.  I am the world's beefiest hummingbird!  And if 10' one way or the other avoids a significant noise penalty, he'll do it.
I didn't include any perception penalty in the roll-- not sure how far he'd be from any given thing he's seeing.

----------


## Yas392

*Spoiler: For Dieuoffire*
Show

1) Is the answer to the question I PMed you on this thread already? I have not yet got your response from the PM I sent you.

2) Blanc is happy to let Puck to scout ahead. Her perception and stealth modifiers are awful.

----------


## MagneticDragon

*Damnit, I thought we would have more time,* Ferrous muttered when Tide came back and reported that the group was nearing what seemed to be _obvious_ Hellblade territory. That made no sense to Ferrous, as why would they clearly make their turf when they have previously viciously defended themselves with powerful magic? Chances were it was a trick, that they simply created it as a division from their true base of operations, and laid this out to even disguise their trap, or to make it more difficult to figure out where the actual ambush would occur. Either way, it made Ferrous freeze as his mind raced through the possibilities.

They were still a good distance between them and the convoy. Should they stay away, and try to catch the Hellblades afterwards? Or should they close the distance now, so that they would be in range to help out, rather than trying to clean up the aftermath? Did they have time to destroy the wheels, or panic the horses, and get them to change tracks? Or was there just enough time to close the distance between them, if they chose to? Ferrous. Ferrous did not know what to do, and he scanned around desperately, looking for his companion. In his uncertainty and confusion, Tide decided to make his way back before Ferrous could commit, and he cursed under his breath before making a decision.

*Even if we want to rescue them, were too far away to do anything currently.* Ferrous declared as he grabbed his whistle from his bag. Blowing on it in two short bursts to inform his companion that he needs to hurry before tucking it away. *Luckily, I can disguise myself.* He said, before Ferrous began to _change_.

His smooth, tanned human skin would shift and warp, developing wrinkles and worts as it turned into an ugly dirty-cream colour with black splotches. His neck would stretch out and a thick mane of hair grew, even as his face lengthened. A thick jaw with jagged teeth jutted outwards while horns spouted out to curve around his face. His arms became longer and stronger, while hair became thick and heavy on them. His hands stretched out into thick, powerful digits while his legs twisted, developing an entirely second joint, his toes merged together into three powerful near talon-like toes as Ferrous finished his transformation into this clearly goblinoid race.

*Never feel comfortable like this. But it sure is handy.* Ferrous muttered, his voice had gained a guttural growl to it, but one could still recognize it as Ferrous, the human who had spoken so passionately before. He gave himself a brief shake to get adjusted before he glanced at the others.* If you have a way to disguise or transform yourself, I suggest you do so. If you dont, stick a little behind and try to stay out of sight.* He half-suggested, half-ordered before turning back towards the caravan and picking up the pace. The Varag were some of the swiftest creatures he knew on land, and the fastest form he could take. Twice as fast as a human even, he could close the distance between himself and the caravan with ease. 

Ferrous just had to hope that a goblinoid of his size would not be a threat when they were on the lookout for ogres and giants, much larger and furious creatures. Though he supposed they might think he was a scout. It was a price he was willing to pay to make sure he could close the distance in time. Even if he did not intend to join the caravan outright. He needed to be close enough to make a difference.

----------


## Balthanon

Aralis d'Enther | Team Shapechange [Ferrous, Tide, Aralis, Toburuk]


"Disguise shouldn't be a problem."  Examining the form Ferrous has taken, Aralis taps her lips for a few moments, apparently trying to decide upon what that disguise will constitute and then her form shifts similarly-- mirroring the same goblinoid features, albeit with a more feminine cast and a frame that is more lithe.  After another moment of concentration, the clothes she is wearing appear to shift into something slightly more appropriate to the form-- the blindfold a more ragged band of cloth, her clothes less finely tailored and more homespun, with tattered hems and more stains.

"Were we not going to fly to catch up?"

*Damage Taken:  0, Effects Active:  None**Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show



None

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan* Team (Aralis, Ferrous, Tide, Callen)
_I guess it was a bit too much to hope for a cohesive plan of action, and for these makeshift companions to abide it.  At least Tide has located the likely target location._

He starts running, once he gets any amount of vision of the caravan, he will go off trail and attempt to circumvent them.

----------


## Balthanon

Aralis d'Enther | Team Shapechange [Ferrous, Tide, Aralis, Toburuk]


Expecting the group to move off of the road, Aralis slows slightly as they simply continue the same way they were traveling at a quicker pace. "What are we doing with this... I assumed we would be pretending to be scouts, hunters, or something of that nature.  If we are doing that and still attempting to evade notice, we likely shouldn't be on the road."

For that matter... were there even any goblin tribes in the vicinity?  

*Damage Taken:  0, Effects Active:  None**Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show


See OOC thread, messed it up here.  Check is a 16.

----------


## LairdMaon

Callen watches Toboruk run off after the other alter their appearances. He takes his hat off and then places it back on his head, just tilted at a different angle. "*Yeah, that's the best i got for a disguise. And if you want to go running off like that one, you are going to be a man short until I can catch up. Long distance running isn't called for at sea.*"

----------


## Dieuoffire

The caravan is moving slowly towards the suspected target area at about 3 mph. Easily slow enough for those of you on foot to attempt to move around. 

The caravan is heading north. It passes between two hills that have significant tree cover. The forrested area is a several hundred yards in total length. The tree cover is such that flying over will not give you a good view unless you are rather low.

I am going to assume that both groups will slow down as they approach the area and try to avoid detection.

How does each group want to approach?

----------


## niw18

Puck would nod and fly up and then he would seem to vanish from sight "I will be back" he would say to the group before flying up ahead and scouting on what he can see.

*Spoiler: info  and stuff*
Show



greater invisibility  I use 2 uses  that makes duration  24 hours leaves me  7  of 9 uses left 

(1d20+17)[*37*] perception to  see if find anything

if I find tracks 

(1d20+7)[*27*] survival to track

----------


## Yas392

Blanc waves.

*"Alright. We will back you up at the first sight of trouble."*

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: Assumptions*
Show

Let me make sure i have this straight.

Aralis	- disguised as goblinoid heading off the road with the group (far enough behind to not need stealth right now)
Callen	- not really disguised, heading off road with group, slowly. (far enough behind to not need stealth right now)
Ferrous	- disguised as goblinoid heading off the road with the group. Having called you companion a while ago, it will show up. (far enough behind to not need stealth right now) 
Tide		- exceptionally small, invisible (62 stealth), flying, scouting (20 perception)
Toboruk	- heading off the road with the group (far enough behind to not need stealth right now)

Plan: Watch as see how things go. figure it out as things resolve.

Blanc	- flying with the group (far enough behind to not need stealth right now)
Yohaan	- Walking(?) with the group (far enough behind to not need stealth right now)
Puck		- small, invisible (stealth roll PLEASE, see below), flying, scouting (37 perception) and tracking (27)

Plan: Watch, use fey type strategy of distraction. Possibly having Yohaan Tank/self-heal to open opportunities for the others. the retreat and reunite. 


The ogres I am just going to roll two perception checks for as their bonuses would not be enough to matter. Only a Nat 20 would be significant

(1d20)[*10*] perception 1
(1d20)[*8*] perception 2

P.S. hope I get this right, I'm Trying not to use edit or preview as that makes the die roller go crazy.



Tide and Puck both fly into the area of the tree covered path. 

Tide, flies through slowly, but at a safe distance looking back and forth for large Armor encrusted Ogres but finds the path surprisingly clear.

Puck flies through as well. However Puck sees far more. Maybe it was his knowledge of the forest, but to him the Ogres were obvious. 

The ogres where big, even for Ogres. Each Ogre was hiding. Each has a greatsword and a very large thick bow upon their backs with a quiver of arrows upon their waist. The ogres were also wearing thick coats that draped to the ground. Each cloak was woven with greens and browns, shades of the forest that helped their large bodies fade from sight. The cloaks covered their bodies and what you suspect is very heavy armor. There where two groups of seven ogres. One on each side of the trail/path. every now and then one of them flashed a hand signal to the others, which was often repeated to others. 

Lastly you notice there are easily over a dozen wolves with them; regular wolves and dire wolves are there. As you were about to get a better count of the wolves one of them growled, it attracted attention. You suddenly remember that even though you are invisible, you still smell. Being all alone in the midst of trained Ogre killers, you just might stink of fear, as the Ogres hands flash again and several of the Ogres turn to wolf companions and begin making hand signals...

Today someone is going to have a very bad day.

----------


## Yas392

While waiting for Puck to return, Blanc stops suppressing her aura.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As they are not enemies, she excludes her group, the first group and followers of Anwar & his associates from her mindfreeze aura.

----------


## niw18

As puck scouted he differently noticed the ogres those big old brutes were a nuisance to the forest animals and fey that may call the forest home. Puck would swallow hard as they were bigger than normal and all had weapons greatsword bows and arrows so ready for war it seemed. They had armor he guessed but what was scarier is that they had cloaks colored to match the forest with brown greens to make them blend and other shades of the forest. He count, then it seemed Fourteen all together but they have broken off into two groups and taken to each side of the path. He noticed their hands and how it was repeated by other ogres they are clearly coordinated and organized which is a scary thing.  He noticed the normal and dire wolves and decided to try to get numbers but as he started he heard one growl and face palm as they can not see him but they can get his scent. He did not think they have packs of wolves with them this made this scouting even harder now. He noticed ogres make hand signals and sighed this was going to be a bad day for whatever group set off this clear ambush. he would fly up and try to use trees to hide and move as quietly as he can as he knew of the wolf's excellent hearing as well. 


*Spoiler: info and stuff*
Show



stealth x2 one hide one move silently 

[roll]1d20 +21[/roll]

[roll]1d20 +21[/roll]

----------


## Dieuoffire

@puck
The wolves and dire wolves begin to move in closer to Puck, but as he ascends they cannot follow. Soon they only have a general idea from their tracking, but cannot pinpoint you. 

However the Ogres are also now listening and many have out bows. 

@Tide

having flown through the forest and scene nothing you turn around and begin to fly back. As you do so you notice Ogres in camouflaged suits in moving around searching for something. There are also several dire wolves and wolves that you can spot also searching. 

@both scouts 
you only have a few minutes before the caravan enters into the forest. the Ogres are already returning to their hiding, but they are listening much more closely.

----------


## Cassus

Tide darted through the woods, flitting around branches and urgently looking for hellknight ogres in full plate... and not finding any.  Perhaps they'd decided this site was too obvious for an ambush!  Tide turned back to let his companions know it would be a while before the attack.

Having made it through the forest without finding so much as a particularly tall goblin, it was with some surprise that Tide found the forest was now swarming with ogres in camouflage suits and dire wolves.  That was pretty embarrassing-- a good time to be invisible!  After getting a quick count, Tide flew straight up, then accelerated to maximum speed, blurring toward the route his companions were following.

Much to his surprise, several of them looked like goblins rather than what they'd appeared as previously.  He landed; soon after, Tide's familiar blue-fire arm flickered into being, and his familiar face stepped out from behind it.  *"The ogres are hiding camouflaged in the forest ahead, along with a substantial number of dire wolves.  Something's stirred them up, though; they were hunting around for something when I flew back through!"*  He gave them what further details on the number and equipment of the enemies he had.  Then, in a somewhat conspiratorial tone to Ferrous, *"Also...  sorry, but you're slipping-- your skin has gone green and you're getting shorter.  It's important to stay focused if you want to be consistent!"*


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Perception (rolled in OOC vs disguises): 29

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate III: blindsight 60', Replicate IV: Regeneration, Replicate I: Improved Grab

Disguise: 54

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan* Team (Aralis, Ferrous, Tide, Callen)

How many, and how distributed are they?  Are there any outliers?

----------


## LairdMaon

"*How far are they from us right now?*" Callen asks, readying his chain.

----------


## MagneticDragon

By the time Tide had returned, there was a new member of the group. Slinking around Ferrous new goblinoid form, standing at an impressive 4ft in height and measuring an impressive 14ft from head to tail. The grey-furred tiger struck an incredibly intimidating figure, and its presence so near the caravan - around 350ft from where Ferrous had settled as an acceptable distance - alongside Ferrous own, goblinoid form was more than likely putting the fighters on edge. Admittedly, he was off the road and had made no attempts to move directly _towards_ the caravan, so they might not have paid him much attention. Especially as he was behind them and not attempting to overtake them in any way. But Ferrous was not particularly trying to hide his presence, just disguise who he was from them.

Either way, when Tide returned, Ferrous made sure to move and put himself between Tide and the caravan, blocking their line of sight as best he could. The ghost tiger would turn on Tide with a warning growl, but when Ferrous reached out to pat its back, it subsided, simply examining Tide for a few moments, opening its mouth to take in his scent, before turning away and scanning their surroundings as Ferrous listened to the report.

*Well, at least we know where they are,* Ferrous muttered, turning his attention back to the caravan. The apology was, unusual, and it marked Tide as a shapeshifter. Likely the form he was projecting was not his true form, but Ferrous made no remarks on it. Shelving the conversation for a later date as he swiftly calculated the fact that the caravan had put a few minutes before entering the forest. They did not have much time to act... but enough for Ferrous to stop, take a breath, and _think_. Now that he was closer to the caravan, and had his companion by his side once more. Ferrous was able to calm down, ease the panic that had been grasping him away, and _think_. Especially as his companion's presence was slowing them down...

*Between Ghost getting their attention and the orges on the move, they'll likely be attacking soon. Toboruk, I suggest you move ahead so you can close the distance to melee range when the fight breaks out. Try to stay at the edges though, and not get drawn into the thick of it.* That was clear and easy, and Ferrous turned away from Toborukafter delivering the order. Either Toborukwould stick around to hear the whole plan, or not. It did not matter at this time. For now, Aralis abilities were what he needed. *Lady Aralis, do you possess magic to bring the trees of the forest to our aid?* It was likely quite powerful druidic magic, and he would not be surprised if she answered negatively, especially as she was not focused on the wilds as much as others. *If not, then I suggest we turn the woods against them in a much more direct way.* Here, Ferrous indicated to his bag, saying. *I have a decent amount of alchemical fire with me, but any other means to start a forest fire would be useful.*

Ferrous hoped he could avoid this tactic, or at least, control the fire if necessary. He had no desire to burn down a forest, as while he doubted there were any dryads or other fae of this forest. Ferrous wished to spare the animals of that face. As it was, however... It was the best and most practical tactic he could think of.

----------


## Dieuoffire

There where two groups in the woods, each ogre no more than 50 feet from the furthers one in their group mostly they are along the road. The two groups probably had about 80 (estimate) feet between the center of one group and the center of the other. Either group could crash down into the caravan with a single charge action. 

The two groups are an estimated 300-400 feet into the forested area. It will not take long for the caravan to reach them once inside the woods. 

@Puck
I am going to assume that as they return to hiding, with bows out, and the wolves (both types) move off into the woods again that you decide to return o your group. if not let me know before too long. things are going to change quickly.

@Everyone
The ghost tiger and the sight on the new goblinoids has caused some commotion among the caravan. You can tell that the caravan masters (the three of them) have noticed a new threat and have slowed the caravan down some. This happens before the scout(s) return to the respective groups.

The last thing the caravan needs is another threat to show up when they are already hunting one down. The 14 ft tiger is hard to miss and harder not to be intimidated by. Hence the slowing down of the caravan.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
_Should I heed him? Would it decrease my status?  Do I even want to lead this campaign? Earlier I was content to distinguish myself on the battlefield under a prexisting company, has that changed?_ flashes through his mind in the moments after Ferrous's first statement.

A forest fire, is just as likely to kill ours, as much as theirs, unless you possess some means to protect us.

_Is he sending me out alone to rid himself of competition?_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sense Motive (1d20+22)[*31*]



He waits to hear Tide's report before he moves out.

----------


## Cassus

*Team Majority Shapechangers*

Tide looked curiously at the enormous tiger, but he answered the positions about ogre distribution as best he could first-- they'd been moving around quite a bit, after all.  *"Still wish I knew what set them off."*  He scratched repeatedly at his scalp, dislodging a few leaves.  *"There is no time to use fire, though.  The others are in the forest now too."*

He gestured towards the wagons ahead.  *"A bigger problem is that they fear Ghost.  Any ideas before the ogres distract them?"*


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show



Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Altered Shape: Humanoid, Fake Skin, Replicate III: blindsight 60', Replicate V: Regeneration 10/bludgeoning or acid, Aquatic, Outsider

Disguise: 54

----------


## niw18

He would move out as it was too dangerous for him to keep scouting them and quickly moves back to his group as they differently need a good plan if they going to eithier take out ogres and wolves or figure a way around them. He would fly and end his invisibility before looking at his group and filling them in on all he had seen about the ogres what they wearing the two different types of wolves and everything else including the fact they were well armed and seemed to be organized like a military troop. He would wait to see their thoughts on what he told them and their ideas on the situation and what we as a group can do about it.


@dm

Sorry for delay in posting

----------


## Yas392

As Puck returns with the news, Blanc's eyebrows furrow.

*"Fourteen Ogres and their pet wolf scouts; seven on separate trails; adept at melee and ranged attacks; have thick coats to camouflage in natural terrain and their heavy armors; coordinated and organized. If we target the Ogres in a direct assault, we will show our cards and have our work cut out for us. The problem is how to vex them into slipping what they can do without revealing us and all of our capabilities. Learning something about them other than what we already know counts as a win for us. The sensible course of actions I can think of is making Puck untraceable, have him paint some of them in red, and we harass them from the skies behind the clouds with the same, repetitive long range attacks or area of attacks to separate them since all of us are fliers. Alternatively, we can initiate a direct assault and hope for the other group to intervene to assist us or we can assault the Hellblades from above if they engage with the other group or Caravan. That is a gamble. One that can blow up if it goes bad. These are my suggestions. If any of you have any better ones, feel free to share. By the way, Yohaan, what can you do to lure them to you?"*

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
Seeing that Tide does not seem to be forthcoming on additional actionable intel, he delays his departure no longer.
He begins walking through the woods, towards the opposition.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Perception [roll]1d20+5[roll]

----------


## Dieuoffire

(Sorry this is so long, this round had a lot in it.)

As you all watch the caravan slow to a halt, a stillness descends upon the area. The silence seems oppressive, but does not last more than a few moments.

The silence is soon shattered by the sound or large plated boots pounding the ground as seven of the Hellblades in a line break through the trees at a dead run. In a brutal, almost guttural battle cry they yell *HELLBLADES!* 

Their feet  pound the ground in unison. You almost think they have a drummer pounding the rhythm. They you see they do have a cadence caller. A humanoid much smaller than the ogres follows them from the trees and you catch just a touch of an adrenaline racing tune.

The Ogres appearance causes immediate action in the caravan. The would be heroes pour from the wagons and take up positions forming a line against the incoming charge. The more armored individuals take lead. The more caster types group together behind. You notice there are about two rows of 15 warriors in the lead line and about 10 caster types behind. Some of the casters turn invisible, another uses mirror images. It looks like the casters are going to be sniper support using their spells to target weak points once the combat begins.

The three who matter the most (the ones leading this) wait until the ogres get close then use a wand and turn invisible. BUT they don't leave. They do begin bardic music and the rest of their actions you cannot see.

Seeing the line form the Hellblades react.  Their leader begins calling out tactics in what you guess are coded terms. But they wait until they get closer to play their hand. Right before they hit the opposing line they into a 'V' shape where all of the ogres attempt to break through the same point.

The first two ogres attack. The first two of the heroes army hit fall like grass before the scythe, the Ogres then cleave into the second warrior. Dropping them as well, one of the Ogres actually managed to cut the warrior clean in two pieces. 

The second two ogres move diagonally to attack the same point of the opposing line. They also use the same tactic and down another three warriors; one attack missed.

The remaining three Ogres use the breach to reach the group of casters that was stationed behind the front line. One of the Ogres is hit while breaching, they don't even react. They  do also attack to great effect killing 6 of the casters. However they do not kill the casters closest. They use their reach to kill those behind or futher out. Meaning at the end of their turn they are right next to the remaining four casters.

Those of you with aerial vision notice the wolves are circling around behind the caravan in two groups, each lead by a dire wolf. The bard also has two dire wolves by them.

At the end of the ogres first round; of the fourty-five  'heroes' thirteen are down or dead.

The heroes attempt to collapse upon the Ogres surrounding and enveloping. You think the surviving memebers don't realize how badly this is going yet. But they will soon as four more heroes go down.

Their attacks are near futile against the Hellblades. Seven attacks hit they ogres. But the attacks are minor in damage. Only one Ogre reacts at all as if hit at all.

A blast of energy hits an additional Ogre from somewhere to the side of the caster group. One ogre in the midst of the casters points to where it came from and calls out to the others.

Finally the casters are about to act when they start to scream out. Above the din of battle you manage to hear in a panicked voice *"I can't cast!!!"* the terror of the casters becomes immediately obvious as two try to cast and are taken down and two run, one of which is taken down.

At the end of the first round, twenty of the so called heroes are down. Seven of the Hellblades have entered combat and the gore and terror is obvious. This is not combat, this is a slaughter. The hellblades are living up to their name.

*Spoiler: Mechanics that are obvious*
Show


The ogres ended their last turn 15 feet from the front line.
They are benefiting, obviously, from 
Bardic music, 
The first four from a charge
All of them are power attacking
All of them have cleave,

You notice the final three Ogres didn't miss once, even against the invisible opponents and the one who had mirror images up. It was without fail the right target. 

The blast that hit the Ogre looked like it was a warlocks eldritch blast and though it made the Ogre react a little, will not be enough.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
Yohaan thinks and cultivate the information, "*I can become more noticeable, and general.. combat actions would draw attention.*" she says with a sense of unsureness. Her hand finds its way to the back other neck, "*just, please don't think to much on this.*" As she finishes her statement, she sucks in a breath of either pain or embarrassment as a charcoal black coloration spreads on her neck, to her face, and her eyes begin to glow a bright white-blue. "*It will grow brighter as we set out but--*" She is interrupted by the sound of feet pounds and the initiation of battle in the distance, "*It would seem the setting out would be better done now rather than later.*" She says as she turns to the sound
Yohaan sets out at a lower altitude when the Fey also set out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sry for the lack of posting
Actions: [Swift]Fuel the Flame with Blood (15), [Standard]Versatile Restoration (5)
*Spoiler: StatBlock*
Show

*Yohaan, The Whitefire Lily*Genderless NG Changeling Spellfire Adapt 9, *Level* 9, *Init* 3, *HP* 69+15thp/69, *Speed* 40ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 15, *Fort* 11, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *Base Attack Bonus* +4.5, *Spellfire Energy levels* SfEL: 35 normal, 7 wellspring *42*/*20* total (Tier 2) 
*Vital Shot fighting style Spellfire ([ranged touch attack])*  +9 ([x]d6+x, x2)
*assuming thrown regular Gauntlet Dagger (5/day, create a +3 dagger)*  +8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*assuming melee and +3 enchantment Gauntlet Dagger (same as above)*  +7 (1d4+7, 19-20/x2)
 (+3 Dex, +5 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Spellfire Techniques depicted in stats
Spellfire Protection (5 SfEL)
Spellfire Resistance (5 SfEL) 
Versatile Restoration (5 SfEL) +15 Temp HP

Tier 2 Spellfire Energy Levels
Skin Glows like a Candle, Eyes glow Brightly. contact causes 1d4 SfEL will disperse, and light effect targets object touched, Backfire save 1/hr

Equipment Notes
*Spoiler*
Show

Shiftweave: MIC pg 133
[--] Outfits
[+] Plain commoner (https://i.pinimg.com/564x/d5/5c/62/d...f0d4b3c8b7.jpg)
[+] Casual City - Aristocratic (https://64.media.tumblr.com/c92fd058...cb878c4213.jpg)
[+] Traveling (https://i.pinimg.com/474x/9c/64/ce/9...73a7d41a74.jpg)
[+] Wild one (https://cdn.dribbble.com/users/19353...0&vertical=top)
[+] Casual Travel (https://cdnb.artstation.com/p/assets...jpg?1642087899)
Ring of Spell-Battle: MIC pg 127
[+] Sensory: Automatically aware of spellcasting that occurs within 60ft of me, allowing me to attempt Spellcraft (DC15+SL) to identify spell being cast (even if not seen)
[+] 1/day, immediate action (mental), after successfully identifying a spell in the aforementioned manner, active ring to counterspell as if with dispel magic, or change the target of the spell to any target with 60ft of me. [don't pick illegal targets]
Ring of Sustenance: DMG 233
[+] always Nourished
[+] 2 hrs of sleep gives 8hrs of rest
Boots of Agile leaping and landing: MIC 76&77
[+] when falling, always land on feet (not prone)
[+] take 2 less dice of falling damage than normal
[+] Jump using Dex mod instead of Str
[+] Stand from Prone as a swift action w/out provoking AoO
Vanisher's Cloak: MIC pg145
[+] 4/day invisible for 4 rounds
Belt of Handy Haversack: 
[+] Hand haversack (DMH pg259) as a belt
Enduring Amulet: MIC pg97
[+] Constant Endure Elements
[+] 3/day, gain resistance to cold and fire based on uses used at one
Gauntlet of Infinite Blades + Extended Range: MIC pg103 and 101
[+] ranged attack at double range
[+] create mundane dagger in hand, goes away after 3 rounds
[+] 5/day, create +3 dagger


Misc items
Wand of Prestidigitation: minor magic stick (basically just for fun)
Magic Bedroll: (MIC pg163) endure elements while sleeping, heal 9 extra hp on a rest
Everlasting Rations: (MIC pg160) 1 days' worth of trail rations for a medium creature (I don't need it, but someone migt)
Everfull Mug: (MIC pg160) 3/day 12 ounces of water/ale/wine (again, I don't need it, but someone might)
Blessed Bandages (MIC pg152] 15; Stabilize target (probably makes minor wounds not as painful either)

----------


## MagneticDragon

*Huh? No? No one else is in the forest but them?* Ferrous said, genuinely confused as he turned to look back at the caravan, which had been slowing down _before_ they entered the forest and got ambushed from all sides. That was good, at the very least, it gave them a better chance to fight and survive the fight if the orcs came from one direction. Yet at the same time, Ferrous couldnt help but be concerned. They were brave, yes, but they werent that skilled, and Ferrous did _not_ trust Anwar or his compatriots in the slightest. They needed to interrupt them, needed to affect the battle before it started, otherwise, things were going to go to hell.

... Except, their time was up.

All of this arguing and planning and discussing. All of this impulsive Im gonna scout ahead without waiting for a _plan_ to be put in place. The complete lack of communication and the utter lack of _leadership_ had eaten away at the time they had to act. The possibilities they had of stopping the caravan and preventing the slaughter had been thrown away carelessly and needlessly. Too much concern about doing the _right_ thing that they did _nothing_ in the end.

As soon as Ferrous heard the singing, as soon as he heard that roar. He knew they had failed. All they could do now... was watch their failure play out before their very eyes. Adrenaline shot through his body, the shuriken he had been casually fiddling with as he talked doing its job and accelerating his reaction times as he spun around on the spot and _sprinted_ towards the caravan as the Orges charged out of the forest, covering most of the ground between himself and the caravan in an instant before he came skidding to a halt, grabbing his bow even as Ghost charged up from behind. This rapid reaction meant that even as the initial charge came to its end, Ferrous had an arrow on his bow, drawing it back to fire.

He was not the most skilled of archers, he was not a fighter by nature or learning. But practice and experience helped steady his aim now. His breathing steady as he located his target. Not any of the charging orges, he doubted his arrows could do much against them. The caravan was on their own there, but the cadence caller, the humanoid that was urging them only, likely with bardic music of their own... that was who Ferrous would aim at. Two arrows set on their way, soaring through the sky towards their target... and then, the carnage began.

Ferrous growled as Ghost caught up, feeling helpless, and unwilling to call out to the caravan, to invite them towards him, to retreat, as with no coherent aid save Ghost. Without anyone to keep him safe as he used his bow or alchemical items, Ferrous simply didnt feel confident enough to get mixed into the fight or draw it towards him. Instead, he simply drew his next two arrows and sent them on their way.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

Assuming I understand the OOC correctly.

Round 1: Sprint as a Full-Round Action, closing the distance between Ferrous and the caravan/fight sight by 240 feet. Drawing my longbow as a free action thanks to Quick Draw

Round's 2 & 3: Full-Attack against the humanoid figure hanging back. All of these attacks take a -1 penalty per 100-foot distance. 

*Attack 1* - (1d20+12)[*17*] *Damage* - (1d8+1)[*9*]
*Attack 2* - (1d20+12)[*21*] *Damage* - (1d8+1)[*3*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+12)[*21*] *Damage* - (1d8+1)[*5*]
*Attack 4* - (1d20+12)[*26*] *Damage* - (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

 
Aralis
Round 1-3: Run (120 x3 or 360 feet. Arriving just at the end of round 3, with 10 ft of move to spare)

Callen
Round 1-3: Run (120 x3 or 360 feet. Arriving just at the end of round 3, with 10 ft of move to spare)
Ferrous (initiative 23)
Round 1 Run (120 feet)
*Spoiler: Round 2& 3 Shoot*
Show


You said you where moving for one full round, that would be 4x30 ft = 120 ft. but you said you moved 240 feet? Did I miss something?

Secondly 
The singer is 100 feet behind the Ogres line. this makes them 490 feet total away from your starting distance (350 to caravan+40 to front of caravan/fight + 100 feet behind the Ogres). you would be 370 feet away= 3 range increments 

Lastly
range incraments are -2 you said you had a -1, How? 

Will hold off to respond to how your attacks go, if you are at 3 range increments with a -6 penalty that changes a lot. 

Toboruk
Round 1-3: Run (120 x3 or 360 feet. Arriving just at the end of round 3, with 10 ft of move to spare)
Blanc (initiative 9)
Round 1-3: Run (???)
*Spoiler: problem*
Show

For some reason I cannot view your sheet with the old link I have, can you send me a new link or allow me access? 
Was going to check your move but I have no idea now

Tide
Run (flying at 60 ft, you will cover the distance in time to watch the first round of combat unfold. You can change your position as desired because you are there early)
Yohaan (Initiative 9)
Round 1-3 (spellfire then fly 90, total 270 ft moved. You will be 80 ft from being above the combat assuming you want to go down to draw attention and probably have neen slowly over those rounds I would say you are more like 90 feet total from combat)
Puck
Round 1-3 Run (60 ft fly, 240 per round. You could be anywhere on the map. Please remember that invisibility is not so useful as normal, flying thought them without regard could have very dire consequences.)

@everyone
Ogre initiative 14(Ok roll)
Caravan initiative 9 (low roll)
Anyone who has no initiative please post one
Map forthcoming. Again will be estimates to start, no panic. Also I am trying to keep the map simple Will try to use character pics on it for easy reference.

----------


## Yas392

*"The caravan decided for us."*

Shifting into Frozen Technique Stance, Blanc raises her altitude to match Yohaan and follows 30 ft behind her. She prioritizes foliage of the forest or any nearby cover. When the Ogres moves to target Yohaan, she blasts them with frigid air.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Knowledge Devotion (Ogres):* (1d20+16)[*29*]

*Knowledge Devotion (Wolves):* (1d20+16)[*25*]

*Knowledge Devotion (Dire Wolves):* (1d20+16)[*33*]

*Knowledge Devotion (Ghost Tiger):* (1d20+16)[*17*]

Attack Pending until targets of her attack confirmed.

Enemies within 30 ft must make will saves (DC 23) or be shaken (dazed if failed by 5/stunned if failed by 10) for 1 round. Her group and the other group are excluded from the aura.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan* advances as requested.
He takes off at a sprint, and is mildly surprised as Ferrous outpaces him by double.
Where the other stops, he keeps going, his art of cutting being limited in range.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Init: (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## Cassus

*"Right.  Going in?  Stay focused on the bandits, not any other weird stuff that shows in the battle, alright?  And sing out if you spot weak points; I am pants at that."*  As everyone started rushing towards the group, Tide nodded in approval, particularly at the brilliant light moving closer from his flank.  Good to know the others were here too; it looked like the original band would be basically meat on the chopping block.  So many deaths...  Well, what was done was done; no one could raise the dead.  But there were still some alive!  He lunged forwards, the lines of his hulking frame falling inwards and fading away as if removed by an eraser.
A very large eraser.

*Spoiler: If you can see invisibility AND pass a DC 24 caster level check, you further see...*
Show

Tide's body narrowed to a fine point, shooting forward like a gnat and coming to rest near the ogres, in between the Hellblades and those attacking them from range.  Then his form expanded, flowing outwards like a cloud, leaving the oversized one-armed humanoid suspended above the battlefield and bobbing slightly, like some kind of parade float with an arm made of blue fire.  At this size his limbs were definitely less "human" and more "draconic claws."

Any of the Hellblades attempting to press further forward were met with a heavy blow from seemingly nowhere, an enormous concussive force trying to slam them into the ground with bone-breaking impacts across their bodies.


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


*Initiative:* (1d20+5)[*6*]

En route, he's small and invisible.  Stealth: (1d20+47)[*64*] Penalized for high-speed flight.

On arrival, he shifts to an enormous size and positions himself so that Hellblades will need to provoke attacks of opportunity to change positions by more than 5', particularly if they want to close with the rest of the party.  Note that he still appears humanoid-- just very big.  His total reach is 30' right now.  He's still invisible; why spoil the surprise?

He can make up to six attacks of opportunity each round.  Each one uses this statblock (just use these rolls for the first one).  
Attack (vs flat-footed AC and with a +2 bonus if the target can't see him): (1d20+18)[*26*]
Damage (piercing/slashing/magic): [roll]2d6+14+1d12[/roll]
Targets must make a DC 24 Reflex save or be dazed for 1 round.
Strength check for free Trip attempt which does not allow for counterattack if the attack lands: (1d20+18)[*28*]

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Fake Skin, Extend Limbs, Wings, Replicate III: Trip, Replicate IV: Invisible in Light, Huge

Disguise: 54

----------


## Dieuoffire

@ferrous
The first attack misses, however the other 3 *could* hit. You have a 50% miss chance. Please check your miss chance. 51-100% is a hit,
@Blanc
Are you moving close to the Ogres? I thought you where staying away. Your cone blast (180 ft) would strike allies/NPCs.
@Tide
You invisibility does not really work against them. Once you expand in size they know exactly where you are. They have a range of 10 feet.
What is enormous? Huge? Colossal?

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
"Stay safe and.. don't die please" the changeling says in a hurry to Blanc as she takes hold of the pixie. Speeding of at a rate few mortals will experience, weaving dexterously through branches and trunks, Yohaan looks down to Puck, who she has pulled to her chest, unsure on how fast the fey could fly and not wanting to pull his arm of, "You too little one, the world would be a lot less bright without someone like you innit." she lightly presses her now blue white glowing finger into his chest, a sense similar to what he may have felt near a warm fire in a cozy corner of the northern fey world. She lets him go to set off in another direction, she herself still in motion traveling towards the sounds of stomping feet and "battle". Pick up even more incredible speed her cloak flaps vigorously as flames seem to dance like loose feathers along the length of the fabrics. A flash of a dark memory slows Yohaan for a moment, _no, now I'm fighting to save, not to hurt_ Yohaan tells the cold feelings of fear and regret that began to form in her chest. She calls upon her magical arsenal for a blade, which readily emerges from a flame in the palm of her hand. She clutches it in both of here hands as the massacre unfolds around a tree trunk. The hurdling changeling catches the splash of a solider innards and bloods to the face as the target ogre swipes its stomach clean open. One eye closed she dives feet first, doing her best to align the tip of her dagger with the ogre's left eye as she yells "*SGHATHRA MOR-MATHILKIC, ASHGASH MAEN THRAK*" which, to the ugly creature meant "you will pay for that, you son of an Orc!" in the Giant's tongue. Though, given that it is not very smart to yell while charging, the Ogre ducks to the right just in time, so instead of the Orge's brain becoming a boiling mess, the hood to it's verdant cloak is seared by sheer vicinity to the flaming blade.
Yohaan, accepting the miss as it is, spins in place to negate the entirety of her momentum while simultaneously catching the quickly cooling body of the poor soldier in her right arm and lowering the body to the floor. Her gaze lingers on the body for a moment,_ a true burial will be given to all the fallen today_, she vows to herself secretly. She sets an unyielding gaze upon the Monsters as her grip on the dagger tightens as she raises her arms and the blade in a meager yet firm defense for the coming onslaught.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I expect death in Yohaan's near future.

Also, unlike the rest of the Party, Yohaan still values the lives of the Heroes Army, every death will be meaningful to her character development (should she get the opportunity to develop that is  :Small Tongue: ) Others may be trying to gain strategic knowledge abt the Hellblades, but Yohaan's current mission is to mitigate casualties.

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

https://drive.google.com/file/d/155fZT4egtE2-I73i9SjnWu5kh7ERCSEX/view?usp=sharing

That is a map that you can hopefully find useful. 


Aralis - Running (you will reach them on rd 4)
Callen - Running (you will reach them on rd 4)
Ferrous - your first attack misses. your second should have hit but seemed to pass through the bard. but the third and 4th both hit solidly. (8 Damage total) after watching the bard you can tell that the bard has up a displacement effect. at this distance with displacement your confidence in attacks drops significantly. but you did draw blood so that is not to be underestimated. 
Toboruk - Running (you will reach them on rd 4)
Blanc - flying, as you approach you notice that the ogres are mixed with others who you would prefer not to kill, you may need to adjust your strategy. (you can also act at the end of round 3
Tide - flying  ( Also I need to know your stealth total in your new size and if you can hide in plain site as darkstalker specifically does not do that.) 
Yohaan - Your attack does not go unnoticed. the leader looks at you and you see through the eyelets and into the eyes of the monster that murder is a task to which this monster ascribes great pleasure. You almost assuredly are the next source of of such enjoyment. 
Puck - Flying, need more information (you can act at the end of round 3)

@ everyone
I will be waiting for players to finish their choices for this round before moving on. 

Also I recommend that someone let the NPCs know that you are not here as their enemy, maybe give them some direction. their leadership seems to not be thinking of anyone else but themselves.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The Changeling floats, looking over the ogres *"Do not become the unknowns that die a graven death Heroes! Be the legend's who live for the light of the morrow! Fight if not for your own life but for the life of those to your left and right, and may your feet move quickly from thus place!"* she yells, placing as much passion and sincerity as she could muster, in the hopes that her voice can save at least a few.

*Spoiler: OOC..?*
Show

 Some kind of Charisma check to convince them that Leaving will not strip them of their honor as warriors? 
(1d20+4)[*19*] edit: +2 diplomacy check *21* total
Please dice gods just this once...

----------


## Novabomb

*Spoiler: Recalled, leaving the post to avoid stuff becoming confusing*
Show


*Toboruk Shellshan*
_That is the voice of the alleged healer, suggesting the course of action most likely to result in disaster.  I wonder if that is battlefield ignorance or intent._

A brief look at the battlefield as he arrives, makes it clear that there is an orge on the right part of the forward line that is unopposed.

_This will be my first opponent_
Toboruk approaches, drawing his blade and declares in a level tone to the ogre:
I am Toboruk Shellshan, what are you called?

He gives the ogre a full 2 seconds to speak before he makes his cut.
His blade glows bright green, and the blade does not even appear to scratch the ogres armor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action to the right ogre (relative to Toboruk)
Swift Action: Initiate Nobel blade (+10 to hit, +20 to weapon damage)
Non-Action: Expend Psionic Focus (Deep Impact Feat), attack is a touch attack
Non-Action: Power attack for -9
Standard Action: Initiate Rising Jade Strike

Att: (1d20+25)[*31*] (Sense Motive 22, Weapon Enhancement 2, Nobel Blade 10, Power Attack -9) Vs Touch AC *
Dmg: (4d6+88)[*99*] (2d6 Weapon, +2 Enhancement, +4 Strength, +18 Power Attack, + 20 Nobel Blade)*2 (Rising Jade Strike)

----------


## Dieuoffire

@ Yohaan

You please to save themselves are heard, however, the Ogres will be going first next round. you may save some but there are things that could happen to change the lay of the land before then. 

@Toboruk
I believe you will have to hold this action until 4th round as you all out ran for the first three. I am still waiting for final actions from Blanc (who may use an AoE), and Tide (who flew fast enough to attack on rd 3 but after the Ogres. Once I get those actions we can  apply your action at the appropriate time.

Also you are 30 ft away, your move is 20 so you must charge. on a charge you must move to the closest space from which you can attack the opponent. This will net you two, AoOs. One from the leader and one from the Ogre you are attacking. You can take this action, but you will have to go through their attacks to make your own. (Ogres with greatswords do have a 10 ft range). Please remember, they are wielding greatswords and have power attack. With bardic bonus, with magic...

if you choose to alter your action, and attack the leader I will make you roll again (I do not let players see a roll then say "Sorry I'm going to use that to hit the leader instead.) I know it was a fair roll, and I know you are not trying to be dishonest. but as a policy that attack was for a specific Ogre at a specific time. (your next action.) 

Just be aware of exactly what you are getting into. These are not normal Ogres.

----------


## Cassus

@Dieuoffire 

OOC- wait, to be 100% clear, are you saying Tide got to his space on round 2 and now has a turn's worth of actions before round 3 ends?

----------


## Dieuoffire

> @Dieuoffire 
> 
> OOC- wait, to be 100% clear, are you saying Tide got to his space on round 2 and now has a turn's worth of actions before round 3 ends?


Yes,

@Blanc
If you go this round that will change your initiative until after the Ogres on subsequent rounds per holding your action rules. or you can just go next round. (you don't get to go at the end and then go again at the beginning. Holding actions has rules.)

----------


## Cassus

Tide charged into position just in time to watch from close range as the battlefield below erupted into blood, brain matter and severed limbs flying everywhere as the ogres mowed through the "army of heroes" as if they were merely wading through tall grass.  It was more gore than he'd ever seen in one place, and for a moment he froze.

Then one of the ogres leaned back and pointed right at him.  The invisible blimp-sized humanoid snapped back into alertness.  He expected to be seeing red, but really it was a lot more brown and gray-- mud, blood exposed to the air, ogre skin, cheap leather armor, expensive leather armor...  So not the rumored 'seeing red.'  But he was undoubtedly angry.

*Spoiler: If you can see invisibility AND pass a DC 24 caster level check if doing it magically, you further see...*
Show

Tide's rugged, tanned, windburned skin _dissolved_, steaming off to reveal masses of disjointed, conflicting muscle fibers arranged across a long, serpentine cylinder that ended in a pair of enormous blue-purple eyes with a leather hood fluttering around them.  Twisted bands of ethereal _something_ twisted out of it, grasping at the air.  What was one fleshy arm and one soulfire limb split, then split again.  The eyes narrowed, naked fury leaking from them... possibly not metaphorically... and the arms split _again_.  Arms of scarlet cytoplasm, cobalt fire, and tangible will rained down blows on the ogres below.

To those without supernal senses, though, the ogres simply staggered for no apparent reason.  Some did more than stagger.

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Swift: Claws of the Beast (1 hour)
Full-Round: Full Attack the non-leader ogres.  Each time an ogre fails its save vs daze or drops unconscious, all following attacks are directed at another ogre in reach, starting in the top-right corner (of the five that are in reach) and proceeding clockwise from there.
On all attacks, struck targets must make a DC 25 Reflex save or be dazed for 1 round.  If a target fails this save, proceed to the next!
Attack 1 (Beast): (1d20+19)[*25*] for Damage (piercing/slashing/magic): (2d6+15)[*20*]+(1d12-2)[*6*] (minimum 1 on this roll)
Attack 2 (Beast): (1d20+19)[*30*] for Damage (piercing/slashing/magic): (2d6+15)[*23*]+(1d12-2)[*-1*] (minimum 1 on this roll)
Attack 3 (Wyrm): (1d20+19)[*22*] for Damage (piercing/slashing/magic): (3d6+15)[*28*]+(1d12-2)[*9*] (minimum 1 on this roll)
Attack 4 (Wyrm): (1d20+19)[*31*] for Damage (piercing/slashing/magic): (3d6+15)[*27*]+(1d12-2)[*5*] (minimum 1 on this roll)
Attack 5 (Flesh): (1d20+19)[*39*] for Damage (piercing/slashing/magic): (4d6+15)[*25*]+(1d12-2)[*7*] (minimum 1 on this roll)
Attack 6 (Flesh): (1d20+19)[*31*] for Damage (piercing/slashing/magic): (4d6+15)[*35*]+(1d12-2)[*10*] (minimum 1 on this roll)
Attack 7 (Flesh): (1d20+19)[*23*] for Damage (piercing/slashing/magic): (4d6+15)[*28*]+(1d12-2)[*6*] (minimum 1 on this roll)

He can also make attacks of opportunity with the same numbers as the (Flesh) attacks.

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Claws of the Beast (1hr): size 1d4
Extra Limbs (+2 limbs), Extend Limbs, Giant, Replicate IV: Invisible in Light, Huge, Wings

----------


## Cassus

Confirming the crit:
Attack 5 (Flesh): (1d20+19)[*34*] to confirm for additional Damage: (4d6+15)[*27*]

----------


## Yas392

Or that was what her mind visualized. Knowing her ice will destroy everything around her, provoking potential allies and causing casualties, Blanc finds a middle ground between her drafted plan and the plan suggested by Yohaan. Using the trees as cover, she positions herself 30 ft above the ground and 45 ft from Yohaan, angling herself in a way that her next assault only affect the nearest Ogres and their pets. She proceeds to blast the Ogre that changeling attacked with a blast of ice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Expend a use of Winter Inspiration to blast the Ogre Yohaan attack with an Undulation Ray.

*Ranged Touch:* (1d20+15)[*32*]

*Cold Damage:* (9d4+3)[*31*]

If hit, inflicts -7 dex penalty to the target for 3 rounds.

*Knowledge (Nature) to get info on Hellblade Ogres:* (1d20+16)[*19*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

> Tide charged into position just in time to watch from close range as the battlefield below erupted into blood, brain matter and severed limbs flying everywhere as the ogres mowed through the "army of heroes" as if they were merely wading through tall grass.  It was more gore than he'd ever seen in one place, and for a moment he froze.
> 
> Then one of the ogres leaned back and pointed right at him.  The invisible blimp-sized humanoid snapped back into alertness.  He expected to be seeing red, but really it was a lot more brown and gray-- mud, blood exposed to the air, ogre skin, cheap leather armor, expensive leather armor...  So not the rumored 'seeing red.'  But he was undoubtedly angry.
> 
> *Spoiler: If you can see invisibility AND pass a DC 24 caster level check if doing it magically, you further see...*
> Show
> 
> Tide's rugged, tanned, windburned skin _dissolved_, steaming off to reveal masses of disjointed, conflicting muscle fibers arranged across a long, serpentine cylinder that ended in a pair of enormous blue-purple eyes with a leather hood fluttering around them.  Twisted bands of ethereal _something_ twisted out of it, grasping at the air.  What was one fleshy arm and one soulfire limb split, then split again.  The eyes narrowed, naked fury leaking from them... possibly not metaphorically... and the arms split _again_.  Arms of scarlet cytoplasm, cobalt fire, and tangible will rained down blows on the ogres below.
> 
> ...


The Ogres are not ready for Tide's onslaught, most the strikes land dealing only minor damage but the strike dazes most all of the Ogres save the leader and one other. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


Attacks 3 and 7 miss. you hit five ogres and daze 5 ogres.
Saves: Against DC 24 (you HD rounds down in D&D for DCs)
(1d20+7)[18]
(1d20+7)[18]
(1d20+7)[9]
(1d20+7)[21]
(1d20+7)[23]

Wow that is a powerful ability. I should have looked at it better. Daze is almost impossible to stop. For now however it is allowed. But you did just make their #1 target spot.





> Confirming the crit:
> Attack 5 (Flesh): *damage* - (2d6+12)[*20*] to confirm for additional Damage: *damage* - (2d6+12)[*21*]


noted




> Or that was what her mind visualized. Knowing her ice will destroy everything around her, provoking potential allies and causing casualties, Blanc finds a middle ground between her drafted plan and the plan suggested by Yohaan. Using the trees as cover, she positions herself 30 ft above the ground and 45 ft from Yohaan, angling herself in a way that her next assault only affect the nearest Ogres and their pets. She proceeds to blast the Ogre that changeling attacked with a blast of ice.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Expend a use of Winter Inspiration to blast the Ogre Yohaan attack with an Undulation Ray.
> 
> *Ranged Touch:* *damage* - (2d6+12)[*20*]
> 
> ...


The Ogre leader takes the Fridged Blast and the cold seeps into him
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


You hit. The Ogre leader takes damage and has a dex penalty, (Is there a save for that? Thought we discussed one.)


The Ogre leader then gives a beastal howl. and points in the air (Free action, pointing towards where Tide is) 

A half a moment later you two things happen. you get an answer to "where are the other Ogres"; Which answer is 'hiding in the trees with bows readied.' And several arrows fly through the air towards Tide.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show


They have been holding their action to strike when the leader calls for it. (Which he just did) the second group of Ogres in the tree line become visible as they step out and shoot. 

@Tide I assume your AC on your sheet does not account for your new size modifier? with that in mind they are attacking (Ac 20?)
Second group leader (Magic/Piercing)
[roll=attack]1d20+15[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+12)[*20*]
[roll=attack2]1d20+10[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+12)[*21*]

Ogres (Piercing)
[roll=attack]1d20+13[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*19*]
[roll=attack2]1d20+8[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*21*]

[roll=attack]1d20+13[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*17*]
[roll=attack2]1d20+8[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*20*]

[roll=attack]1d20+13[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*18*]
[roll=attack2]1d20+8[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*21*]

[roll=attack]1d20+13[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*22*]
[roll=attack2]1d20+8[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*19*]

[roll=attack]1d20+13[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*21*]
[roll=attack2]1d20+8[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*19*]

[roll=attack]1d20+13[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*18*]
[roll=attack2]1d20+8[/dice]*damage* - (2d6+11)[*19*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: Fixing that last one*
Show


*attack* - (1d20+15)[*33*]
*attack2* - (1d20+10)[*24*]

Ogres (Piercing)
*attack* - (1d20+13)[*20*]
*attack2* - (1d20+8)[*14*]

*attack* - (1d20+13)[*33*]
*attack2* - (1d20+8)[*13*]

*attack* - (1d20+13)[*22*]
*attack2* - (1d20+8)[*27*]

*attack* - (1d20+13)[*19*]
*attack2* - (1d20+8)[*16*]

*attack* - (1d20+13)[*15*]
*attack2* - (1d20+8)[*23*]

*attack* - (1d20+13)[*14*]
*attack2* - (1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: Result*
Show


Leader hits both (20+21 damage)
#1 hits with 1st (19 damage)
#2 hits with 1st (17 damage) 
#3 hits with both (18+21 damage)
#4 both miss 
#5 hits 2nd (19 damage)
#6 hits 2nd (19 damage)

DR5/Hardness? not sure what the hardness is but any DR 5/x will lower the damage by a lot.

Correction, I believe they are at range, (-2) This means that the First Arrow did not hit! Leaving 100 damage total after DR. (100 damage puts you Unconscious. Your fast healing will help you get back up. I do not recommend you attempting Toe-To-toe against their leader however. you may find him much harder to fight. (And he does more damage than you could take.)

When Tide goes Unconscious does he change back to something? Or randomly mutate? 

@Toboruk
The Ogre that you would charge is now Dazed, you may if you would like charge and get just one AoO. 


*Spoiler: THIS NOW ENDS ROUND 3*
Show



Tide is down, will heal.
5 out of 7 close Ogres are dazed, 7 Ogres still remain in the forest line. 
Initiative is 

Ferrous 23
Toboruk 19
Ogres 14
Blanc 9
Yohaan 9
Caravan 9 (Will probably be running.)
Callen 8
Puck ? (Need This)
Aralis? (Need This)


Also everyone, on the map there are Alpha-Numeric(s) in grey these are location marker. that way we can move from Ab10 to AC9 and everyone knows where you are. just an FYI.

----------


## Cassus

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Safe by an inch!
He has Hardness 5-- the DR field was the only place to note it.
You are correct about AC 20.  That -2 does prevent exactly 14 damage, making it 100 even.  Huh, what are the odds?
He auto-changes half of his shapes at the start of each turn.  Hagunemnon is interesting in that it doesn't have a "true form," just a lot of shapes.

Actually, now that I recheck it, it says he must change at the start of each turn as a free action.  So does he stay stable because he can't take actions or does the fact that he must take the action make it happen while he's unconscious?
I could get behind the random change as well, from a flavor perspective, but nothing about that in the mechanics.

No need to rush-- it doesn't matter this time around because he'll heal to exactly 1hp above 0 at the start of his turn, initiative 6.

Questions
- How is the brigade of archers positioned?  Clustered together just inside the forest, or spread out in an arc, etc?
- You mentioned Tide doing not much damage-- did it feel like he hit DR or just they have a lot of HP?
- Also-- the DC really was 25; the Giant shape gives +2 strength.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
_That is the voice of the alleged healer, suggesting the course of action most likely to result in disaster.  I wonder if that is battlefield ignorance or intent._

A brief look at the battlefield as he arrives makes it clear that the leader is the only one in a state to speak at the moment

_This will be my first opponent_
Toboruk approaches, drawing his blade and declares in a level tone to the ogre:
I am Toboruk Shellshan, what are you called hellblade?

He gives the ogre leader a full 2 seconds to speak before he makes his cut.
His blade glows bright green, and the blade does not even appear to scratch the ogres armor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action to the leader ogre (relative to Toboruk)
Swift Action: Initiate Nobel blade (+10 to hit, +20 to weapon damage)
Non-Action: Expend Psionic Focus (Deep Impact Feat), attack is a touch attack
Non-Action: Power attack for -9
Standard Action: Initiate Rising Jade Strike

Att: (1d20+26)[*31*] (Sense Motive 22, Weapon Enhancement 2, Nobel Blade 10, Power Attack -8) Vs Touch AC *
Dmg: (4d6+84)[*96*] (2d6 Weapon, +2 Enhancement, +4 Strength, +16 Power Attack, + 20 Nobel Blade)*2 (Rising Jade Strike)

(AC vs Aoos is 28 at the moment)

----------


## MagneticDragon

As Ferrous expected, the arrows did, basically nothing.

Everything seemed to fall apart completely, any type of cohesion or unity being shattered in an instant as everyone scrambled to do anything and everything they could. Tide - or at least, Ferrous assumed it was Tide - managed to stagger and leave the Orges dazed briefly, needing to recover their senses and their focus before they could perform any further actions. Yet he seemed to pay dearly for it. A barrage of arrows from the forest slammed into his form. Which... seemed to be a lot, _lot_ bigger than Ferrous had first imagined. Either Tide had magical talent of their own, or they seemed to be a shapeshifter of some description.

Regardless, Ferrous cursed himself soundly for not better preparing his companions for battle, just in case plans fell apart, as they clearly had done so. What was the point of learning the secrets of the Hundred Isles War Paints, which was a quest and a half all on its own, if it failed to use it and lend its special protective properties to its allies? Heck, he had not even ensured that Ghost was painted and ready for a fight, and Ferrous had called him here for this very reason! His inexperience in combat situations, especially _open_ combat situations like this one, was all too clear right now, and Ferrous grimly wondered whether or not they would be able to retreat at all, or if everyone will die.

Still, Ferrous could not stand around doing nothing... so he wouldnt. He would use his Vaarag granted speed to accelerate forwards, all while reaching one hand back into his Handy Haversack. He truly wished he had more than one bottle of Liquid Smoke right about now, as goodness knows they needed much more than one single bottle in order to have the best chance of retreating. But, that was all he had for now, so it would be what he pulled out, trying to figure out the best way to make use of it.

----------


## Dieuoffire

Ferrous's move allows him to a better vantage point to see the upcoming action, but his readied alchemy should help somewhere!




> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Safe by an inch!
> He has Hardness 5-- the DR field was the only place to note it.
> You are correct about AC 20.  That -2 does prevent exactly 14 damage, making it 100 even.  Huh, what are the odds?
> He auto-changes half of his shapes at the start of each turn.  Hagunemnon is interesting in that it doesn't have a "true form," just a lot of shapes.
> 
> Actually, now that I recheck it, it says he must change at the start of each turn as a free action.  So does he stay stable because he can't take actions or does the fact that he must take the action make it happen while he's unconscious?
> ...


*Spoiler: Tide's Answers*
Show


You will randomly shift, Think of it as talking in your sleep. :)

the Archer are spread out in a line just in the treeline. 

Tide would notice they have DR of some kind. and it is not insignificant. Also they have lots of HP too, they took his blows like they where mere scratches. 
Sorry thought your temp score on your sheet was including your bonuses.





> *Toboruk Shellshan*
> _That is the voice of the alleged healer, suggesting the course of action most likely to result in disaster.  I wonder if that is battlefield ignorance or intent._
> 
> A brief look at the battlefield as he arrives makes it clear that the leader is the only one in a state to speak at the moment
> 
> _This will be my first opponent_
> Toboruk approaches, drawing his blade and declares in a level tone to the ogre:
> I am Toboruk Shellshan, what are you called hellblade?
> 
> ...


The Ogre leader growls at your question but gives no name. As your move in to strike the Ogre leader executes a very precise spin jump binging his blade down with the weight of a mountain behind it.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


*attack* - (1d20+25)[*44*]
*damage* - (3d6+36)[*45*]
Power attack for 4
description for flavor

----------


## Dieuoffire

Check for Crit (Rolled 19, Greatsword 19-20/x2)
(1d20+25)[*37*]
(3d6+36)[*46*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

The leader of the Ogres attack dropped Toboruk before Toboruk had a chance to land his attack. 

But he was not yet done. the leaders blade cleaved through Toboruk and spun low slashing up at Yohaan attempting to claim her as well!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


[roll=attack]1d20+25[/dice]
*damage* - (3d6+36)[*45*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: typing error*
Show


the attack was
*attack* - (1d20+25)[*41*]

----------


## LairdMaon

Having seen Toboruk fall, Callen gets himself in motion. He recklessly runs straight to the wounded man and places a hand on the massive cleft in his body. 

Healing magic pours out of the former pirate, closing separated flesh. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Maximized Cure Serious Wounds gives Toboruk 34 hit points.

----------


## niw18

seeing the ogre that the ice fey attacked he would use his mind to assault the same ogre and look at her "we better move a bit before it attacks us" he then would say to the ice fey that is holding on to him. if the Attack hits the ogre, to him he sees a tree burst out of him but he somehow knows it is false and that he was attacked but he realizes the pain from damage caused by the false attack was real.

*Spoiler: occ and info and stuff*
Show



(1d20+11)[*19*] to hit touch ac

(1d8+6)[*9*] damge

----------


## Dieuoffire

the Ogre leader shakes his head a bit from the Assualt on his mind and throws a glance at Puck. but his attention soon Returns to the current target right in front of him. with a deep guttural growl he speaks one word both in glee and distain at the same time *"Healer!"* you can tell he does not like healers doing their job for his opponents, and simultaneously you can tell he is pleasantly surprised to find the healer right at his feet. Hefting his sword he takes a look at Callen and Yohaan, then he raises his hand and gives a quick motion and points first at Blanc then at Puck. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action: hand sign to archers. Similar to speaking
Action: Full Attack focusing first on Callen then on Yohaan.

*Attack* - (1d20+19)[*34*]
As Callen is in what appears to be studded leather, The Leader will increase his power attack. (10)
*Damage* - (3d6+47)[*61*]

*Attack* - (1d20+19)[*23*]
Power attack (5)
*Damage* - (3d6+37)[*44*]

Second attack Finishes Callen. Yohaan is not attacked.
You now know as a caster within range that he has mage slayer, Pierce magical protection and Pierce magical concealment feats. 
Blanc and Yohaan are up.

The Ogres are still dazed for a moment. 
The Leader still has ANOTHER AoO available for this round. 
IF you attempt to cast by him, YOU WILL AUTO FAIL to Cast on Defensive. Mage Slayer Always allows him to attack a caster within range.



Callen lays on the ground a bloody mess, Darkness already clouding his eyes.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
Time slows as dread sets in from the yelling of *"HEALER"* by the Orge leader, Yohaan turns to see the viciously wounded Warrior being healed by a familiar human. As the leader's thrashes Callen's torso and the ichor sprays the only thoughts that pass the changeling's mind are thoughts of regets, thoughts of what she could have done to do better. The blade tears sinew. Even the changeling superb spread and medical prowess would not be enough to cure the ripping. The sheer weight crushes bone, starting with the collar and shattering multiple ribs. Yohaan's eyes flicker quickly to Callen's eyes.
She wanted to hate him. She wanted to say he got what he deserved. He tried to weaken those who would fight for good. He... no. She can't hate him. She can't hate one who only did what they thought was best for the world. Even before the blade finished it's swing the light of Callen's soul has already left his eyes. If healed, he would be a husked of what he was, a body without a soul. A mortal without purpose.
Deep in the depths of Yohaan's mind a candle sized flame flicked against the winds of distress. These winds quickly bore the fire into to the size of a bonefire, then a giant, then an all-consuming inferno. The semi sentience in the blade in Yohaan's hand fed of the flames of anger. The Stokes of Vengeance fed the weapon's innate urge to it's mortal foe. The flams around the blade burst and billow, if not for the magical nature of the blade, the flame would have melted it. 
"*Ingarath-Menmor*", a foul curse rarely known and even more rarely spoken, in the tongue of the Fey that would translate to common as "Burn in the Eternal flames of the Pheonix." 
Raising her eyes that assure death to the Gaint's gaze, the entirety of her skin shivers and shifts shades, where once where skin was like that of a blank grey canvas it is now took on the various shades of ash. Her movement was a blur, flinging her body with speeds so unnatural that one may mistake her for an overgrown quickling, In a flash she was in the air, her blade held on high, the flames trailing in the shape of fiery feathers. The Soaring leap sears at the Giant by sheer proximity, when the blade come down it shatters though the Leader's browridge. But the Changeling is not finished. The Blade continues to rip at flesh, mostly superfical wounds to the Lead Orge's face. Eventualy the blade meets it's true mark, the left portion of his clavicle, shattering it completely whilst the flames practically liquify the nearby muscle and fat. But the Changeling is not finished. The gash continues down the behemoth's torso, not unlike the wound quickly cooling on a Humanoid nearby. In finality the flames animate and dig further, using the semi-sentience of the hungry blade to search for the creature's heart, yearning only for the taste of death.
Yohaan pulls the blade out and let's the sight of the flowing blood cauterize her own emotional wounds. This would have to do, her purpose is to save lives. the wounds her body once held by on Yohaan by this same ogre seems to have completely healed over. She floats and address the soldiers nearby, "*Fear not the enemies at your heels for the Pheonix is with of this day. Let the ashes of those fallen today be your wings and BEGONE!*" she commands.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The attack was a Natural 20; DMG is sitting at 50
Crit Confirm (1d20+20)[*33*]
Crit Dmg (1d4+9)[*13*]

----------


## Yas392

Blanc motions with one arm at Yohaan.

*"Retreat!"*

----------


## Dieuoffire

The warriors that are surrounding the ogres retreat at a full run; all out. They run west passing the Ogre leader and the other minions. They run without regard for safety or even each other. 

The ogre leader strikes at Yohaan as she tries to move. (59 damage.)

 Bleeding and wounded the Ogre throws back his head and howls with rage and fury. His cry is repeated by over a dozen creatures as he calls forth yet another wave. In the forrest.

The wolves have heard him and the third wave of wolves and dire wolves is on their way.

@Yohaan 
Where are you moving?

----------


## niw18

he would be ready to use mental powers or his mindscape assault if it meant a safe retreat as this was more than they can handle at moment with another member of the overall team down and thought it might be best to merge and plan a much better tactical assault on this bastard ogres as attacking in two groups not going to work as this showed them.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
Blue flames dance around the airborne changeling as she looked down upon the wailing giant leader, the sound an annoyance to the healer. She rose slowly from her place. She knew the attack was coming, and she knew that even with her superhuman dexterity there was no chance it would miss. Even so, If his attention was on her and so long as she can goad the brute then he would not be attacking those who she wishes to protect. 
So when the cracking of bones, tearing flesh and the collapsing of one of her lungs sounded she was not surprised. Her glare on the leader did not waver nor fade. Her disapproval and anger burned like the flames that erupted from the wound, it whirled around her left hand, to which she flicked a portion to Tide. As quickly as they flared though the flames subsided, revealing unmarred skin below. "*Esh nok vennshik thragbar*" She spoke to him as she spit warm blood at the roaring giant, "*you are weak scum*" in Giant tongue. Not losing her pensive glare from the Leader's eyes, she flew fast and placed herself between the retreating warriors and the marauders. Conscious of the coming wolves and the presence of Archer's she new a greater distance must still be traveled before the warriors were safe.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yohaan will have moved as close to 10ft away from the rear of the retreating forces as possible, but no closer than 10ft
Logisitic Question:
How far from her would this put her from the fastest retreating Heroes Army soldier?
Is there some type of role I need to make for my provocation to the Leader and the Orges as a whole that would make me their sole primary focus? I personally don't look for a taunting ability because my dm's generally make it an "Rp it good enough and you are (as) good (as dead)" type of thing :Small Tongue: 

Other note: Yohaan now no longer has any on demand healing, and damage she takes now will stick. Frightening considering that the archers dealt and average of 20 dmg per shot and generally rolled an attack higher then 18, but it's in character for Yohaan lol.

----------


## Dieuoffire

Yohaan moves away from the Ogres following those she is protecting but gives enough of a distance that the Ogres could not get to the weaker warriors without moving through her. She is on the north side of the first wagon 10 ft behind the last of the feeing warriors.

*Spoiler: answers*
Show


The furthest back soldier is on of the ones that was on the other side of the Ogres, they are not that far away from you or the (soon active) ogres. the furthest back person is directly north west of the eastern most wagon, at the rear of it. if you want an exact location: square Q9.

Usually I prefer the RP way; but if you _want_ a roll you could attempt a bluff roll(you are secretly trying to get their focus without letting them know you are trying to take the focus from others).

You say it is frightening? Then I have succeeded. I believe I told you guys the rumors made them out to be invincible monsters

----------


## Cassus

As the arrows slammed into Tide, his last incoherent thought was, .*..this hurts a lot more unrehearsed...*

Seconds later, his eye snapped open again.  He quickly put his house in order, then looked around.  This low to the ground, the ogres seemed much taller.  He could see that the 'Army of Heroes' was already in full retreat, but a number of others were still flitting around near the Hellblades.  Well, it was clearly time to be going.  His long arms stretched out.  Audibly, *"I'll have you out of here in just a moment!  Take my hand!"*  His invisible body contracted, folding in on itself and hardening, just beyond the hellblades' reach.  It was easy to pinpoint, given their oppressive aura when he tried to use magic.  As a few willing ones touched his limbs, he coiled one more loop of his will around Callen's battered corpse, then folded in even tighter, slipping through the net of ogres and emerging ahead of where the caravan was fleeing to.


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


The map's changed enough that I'm not sure who's where, but within 30' of reach, touching the allies who count as willing (presumably they signal this by pausing, etc, in response to Tide's voice).
Free: Contract size down to occupy a single space, one not threatened by mageslayers.
Standard: Dimension Door, bringing up to three passengers (and Callen's corpse, unless he's ludicrously heavy).

Also, the row/column labels you refer to don't show on the version of the map I see.

Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 28/123

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Claws of the Beast (1hr): size 1d4
Extra Limbs (+2 limbs), Extend Limbs, Replicate IV: Invisible in Light, Replicate V: Regeneration 10/bludgeoning/acid, DR 4/Adamantine, Graceful Frame (Diminutive)

----------


## Dieuoffire

With Callen in one arm and Toboruk clasping another you fade from the world to reappear safely behind the caravan. You  are safely away.

The fleeing supposed heroes are still heading towards you. They will be with you soon but you don't believe they will stop running when they get to you.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
Is briefly confused, but the large gap in his armor where he was impaled assures him, that he did not hallucinate the entire encounter.

(To Tide)
I suspected that we were overmatched in force, but I did not expect to lose in a direct contest of cutting.  That Ogre is excellent at the craft.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc waves and three frost pillars erupts to the skies, blocking the archers' view on the pixie and changeling. The ice fey's next move is retreating to a cover with all of her movement, prioritizing total cover or cover if there is no total cover. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiate Northern Winter on the Hellblades' Archers; 180 ft cone. Frost Pillar Maneuver. (three 5 ft square, 90 ft high pillars)

Swift Action to initiate Ice Sign (ignore 12 cold resistance & enemy with cold immune counted as having cold resistance 30).

*Cold Damage (Doubled after roll):* (1d20+21)[*41*] (82 Cold Damage from 2x damage modifier; 88 to Ogres, 90 to dire wolves; 86 to wolves after factoring extra damage from knowledge devotion).

All caught in her AoE must make Fort Save (DC 24) to half damage and Will Save (DC 24) or fall asleep. Those immune to sleep gets +5 to save. After this turn, enemy can make a new will save to break out of sleep.

Move action to fly away backwards (-5 ft), 90 ft backwards (60 ft backwards then lowering her altitude to 15 ft above ground, doubling her remaining 15 ft to 30 ft; not sure about archer Ogres; prioritizing total cover or cover if no total cover from natural terrain such as trees, canopy, etc) or full-round action run 330 ft (doubled the remaining 30 ft movement to descend for double speed to 15 ft above ground) if frost pillars is clarified that they cannot provide total cover and it is better than hiding behind the caravan.

HP: 53/38 (53 due to temp HP); 22 HP swift action healing effect (Active); DR 4/Magic & Cold Iron.

*Current AC (with Cover):* 30

----------


## niw18

Since he was no longer being carried he would fly up as high as he could go going up to 100 feet from the ground and watching and striking the nearest hellblade member with his mental assault. if the attack hits a wood fist would grow out of the targets  body but  they would know easily that the attack is false and the target will know he was attacked , and also know the damage is real.

*Spoiler: Ooc and info*
Show



(1d20+11)[*18*] to hit touch ac

(5d8+4)[*23*] if hits the damage

5 more  use of greater invisibility  left

----------


## Dieuoffire

> Blanc gathers wind on her erected hands and thrusts at the Ogres to send an intense blast of frigid air cone at them. The ice fey's next move is retreating to a cover with all of her movement, prioritizing total cover or cover if there is no total cover. If she can hitch a ride on a runaway horse to create a wider gap between her and the archer homing in on her than what she could cover in this turn before the archer goes, she will do that.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Initiate Northern Winter on Hellblades and reinforcement; 180 ft cone.
> 
> Swift Action to initiate Ice Sign (ignore 12 cold resistance & enemy with cold immune counted as having cold resistance 30).
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: questions and comments*
Show



The ogres in the forest are 180 feet away from you, meaning you can just barely strike them. The wolves and dire wolves have only been heard, not seen yet, meaning that you cannot strike them. (they are at least a few squares back.)

If you target the archers, you do not hit the melee leader, nor the two closest to him, but you do hit 11 ogres. If you target the leader you hit 5. 

I am sorry for the miscommunication, I assumed you where targeting the melee group. Now that I look, That was only an assumption. I guess I need to update the map more often. 





> Since he was no longer being carried he would fly up as high as he could go going up to 100 feet from the ground and watching and striking the nearest hellblade member with his mental assault. if the attack hits a wood fist would grow out of the targets  body but  they would know easily that the attack is false and the target will know he was attacked , and also know the damage is real.
> 
> *Spoiler: Ooc and info*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> [roll0] to hit touch ac
> 
> ...


Puck will go on init 18 next round, but this round is when the archers fire. (you will have to survive that first)

----------


## Dieuoffire

Blanc's Frost pillar block will grant complete cover for both Yohaan and Puck. Blanc's Movement grants her complete cover as she moves behind the wagon. 

The Hellblade Archers recognize that the targets who are a threat have cover and decide that shooting from their current position would be mostly useless. the Archer leader signals for half of them to go around to the north and half to go around to the south. The archer leader then moves straight down the center, as he does so the leader switches from bow to blade, drawing their large greatsword as the move. 
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The Archer Ogres all moved. They are circling around. Simple action

This is the last action of the round.

Next round 
init Character
23  Ferrus & Tiger
19  Toboruk
18  Puck
14  Hellblades group 1
09  Yohaan
09  Heroes Army
06  Tide
06  Blanc
05  Hellblades group 2 

Post only after the one before you goes.

----------


## MagneticDragon

The situation continued to devolve in rapid fashion, the chaos of an unprepared battle and utter rout consuming the battlefield.

Even as Ferrous ran up, grabbing his only bottle of liquid smoke, trying to figure out how to best use it to give the retreating warriors cover, people around him fought and died. Toboruk Shellshan ran up to fight the apparent leader of the battle, only to be cut down before he could get in range. A single, shattering blow felled him. Then, the one known as Callen, who had been the main reason for the divide between the two groups, ran up, pouring healing energy into Tobourk. Saving his life... at the cost of his own. One of the others, calling themselves the phoenix seemed to be flying around with fire trailing around them, striking at the leader orge with a dagger glimmering with raw power. The fire beyond flames, shimmering with arcane might. It was unlike anything Ferrous had seen before, and he was fascinated by what it was. 

Even so, they had put themselves in harm's way, and Ferrous was already calculating how to best protect them from the archers when pillars of ice erupted up from the ground, tall and sturdy. They would provide able cover for any behind them. Which, from the looks of it, the orge archers knew it, moving out from the forest and into the wide plains beyond. Making Ferrous curse as he glanced around, taking note of the people fleeing around him, running at full pace, with no desire left but to flee. There were two groups of archers, that was for sure, but Ferrous could not deal with both, best give cover to one as best he could.

A quick signal gave Ghost his orders. A signal that Ferrous had to repeat as Ghost growled, disliking what he had been told. But Ferrous was insistent, and so Ghost did. Turning around and bounding away, slowing down a little to stay within the ranks of the fleeing fighters. Grim as it might be, Ghost might provide a juicy target, a big, powerful tiger like him was clearly more of a threat than the fleeing warriors. But as it was, Ferrous planned to give them a far more interesting target. 

A few seconds passed as Ferrous took into consideration where the archers were moving, their speed, and the speed of the fleeing warriors and mages. Calculations quickly ran through his mind, lines of fire tracing across the field in his minds eye. Bundles of them, targeting different areas of the fleeing group, and it was where these lines mixed and blended together the most that Ferrous focused on. Knowing the size of the cloud that his liquid smoke would create. Then, once he settled on a location, Ferrous moved.

The Varag given speed was absolutely essential at this time, allowing him to cross twice the distance that a human would be moving, though not at a dead sprint. Instead, Ferrous moved with surer purpose, knowing he needed to keep his body under control, reflexes sharp for what he planned to do. Running perpendicular from the road and wagons, the direction the others were chasing. Ferrous moved about 20-25ft before he flicked the liquid smoke open and let it drop. The reaction was instantaneous, the cloud of smoke filling up the 10ft cube in a matter of moments. Even so, Ferrous moved up, out of the cloud, before turning sharply, and beginning to run away from the orges. If his timing was right, the archers were about to fire... which was good, as he wasnt running away now. His movements had slowed, which he doubted the ogres would be able to tell. To sell the deception, he reached back towards his haversack, appearing to be pulling out another item out of it. When in reality, his attention was entirely on the archers. Ready for them to fire, body relaxed but mind tense.

Those archers were going to get a nasty surprise when they took the bait and focused on him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I have my own Map which should hopefully show what's going on. 

As you can see, I drew many, many lines to fully judge the firing lines of the archers, having made two assumptions. That they will not move from their current position, and instead make full-attack actions. And that the majority of the NPCs will flee at the full 120ft Run speed of most medium races. The grey area is where the liquid smoke is going to be deployed as a free action. The purple square is where Ferrous will be positioned at the end of his turn. The green squares will be Ghost's new position, acting as a bit of a rear guard and having used two move actions.

Finally, as a standard action. Ferrous will use the Total Defence Action, gaining a +6 bonus to AC (+4 from Total Defence, +2 from Tall Tale) until the end of his next turn, raising his AC up to 27.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
Continues his flight.

----------


## Dieuoffire

> Since he was no longer being carried he would fly up as high as he could go going up to 100 feet from the ground and watching and striking the nearest hellblade member with his mental assault. if the attack hits a wood fist would grow out of the targets  body but  they would know easily that the attack is false and the target will know he was attacked , and also know the damage is real.
> 
> *Spoiler: Ooc and info*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> [roll0] to hit touch ac
> 
> ...


Action noted, puck is now 130 ft up. His attack will hit. closest Ogre is the melee leader.

----------


## Dieuoffire

The hellblades Group 1
The leader moves north then east to attack Yohaan, However Yohaan has cover from the Ice pillar (At-Au,11-12)
The two next to him move forward, One to the north how just moves but may not attack and one to the south who moves as a charge and attacks one of the NPCs
The four behind move forward: two spreading out hoping for AoO, to the leader speaks to pointing up to puck, they stop and look like they are going to switch to bows next round. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show



*leader attack* - (1d20+29)[*37*]
*damage* - (3d6+28)[*46*]
no power attack

*Ogre Charge attack vs NPC* - (1d20+29)[*47*]
*damage* - (3d6+27)[*40*]

*Ogre Charge attack Cleave vs NPC* - (1d20+29)[*47*]
*damage* - (3d6+27)[*38*]

Also please be aware: blanc is threatened by one at a 10 ft range. Yohaan is threatened by two Ogres, and may take a AoO against a regular Ogre, assuming she survives the leader's attack.
if this is another crit the dice gods have sided with evil 

Yohaan is hurt,
2 NPCs go down.
Yohaan is up.

----------


## Dieuoffire

As the Ogres again fall upon their fleeing victims three more go down to their brutally savage attacks, the gore spraying upon the carts and nearby fleeing allies. 

Yohaan seeing the carnage and realizing that the leader is now again within range takes a carefully planned retreat by flying away from the leader, passing by distracted Hellblades focused on others and obtaining as much distance as possible. Although Yohaan's heart weeps for those lost; they know that dying will not stop these monsters; Surviving however may yet help others do so. So with tears in heart Yohaan passes by those who might have been saved had fate been kinder. 

As you ook behind shadows are starting to appear in the treelines. The wolves have now arrived, along with their large cousin, the Dire wolves. 

[spoiler=mechanics]
Yohaan takes a flight withdraw action, after the Ogres use actions on some less fortunate. Yohaan avoids all AoO.

The low level NPCs all run, all out. three go down. but the distance between is increasing. The Melee Ogres will soon be outdistanced if they don't run all out. The threat of your characters has stopped that from happening so far.
[spoiler]
*Spoiler: See invisibility capabilities*
Show


Those of you with the ability to see invisible characters notice that the higher level leaders have been mostly useless. the Bard used inspire courage, then used a long range spell against some of the archers (doing very little damage) and the other two also used some here and there. All in all they are mostly failing. this round however they did a different thing. They all went and hid. Not magically but actually hiding. They are reasonably good at hiding and the ogres are not really paying them much mind since they have other targets and threats that they are paying attention too. 

*Spoiler: those with scent*
Show


I have forgotten, Hellblades have armor which covers them head to toe and they have masks. But I forget that some of you have possibly have scent. If you do you, will notice something very wrong in their scent. The smell is bad like all Ogres, but different. More like an animal than large smelly human. It is hard to tell between the bad scents and the worse scents; but it is there.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc (using 5 ft to turn) beelines 315 ft away from the scene. (Full round action to use run action on prioritizing a straight path that does not provoke/provoke the least attack of opportunity; provokes an attack of opportunity from one ogre threatening her unless they have wasted their Attack of Opportunity on running NPCs; Current AC: 23 due to losing dexterity mod). She will heal herself with a swift action if injured and once she reaches her destination.

----------


## Dieuoffire

The Ogres watch Blanc fly past too quickly for them to catch. Growing and turning back to other threats they let her go. 

*Spoiler: Blanc's move*
Show



Blanc moves off the edge of the map; and the Ogres are not wanting to chase someone going that fast. Nor to follow the NPCs into a trap that is set by those more powerful as they hunt down the NPCs. Furthermore, this encounter has served its' purpose. A few arrows one way or another will not make a difference. (Plus I do not want to extend the map :) )

Unless something changes this will be the last round. (A massive disruption of some kind may cause them the focus fire and attack one of you.)

Assume that the trail is going to curve behind a hill just beyond the map (you will be out of sight) and we can end this encounter. 

If anyone objects we can continue the fight but you have completed the objective of saving as many as you can and learning from this combat. 

I hope this does not surprise anyone, it seems that we are in consensus that the chaos of this encounter needs to be learned from and moved on, not extended. But I do hope it was a fun.

----------


## Cassus

Tide's now fully-humanoid feet thudded across the ground as he kept pace with the fleeing "heroes," trailing them just slightly enough that ogres would need to charge through him to get to the more fragile and slow fellows with nothing but fullplate to keep their insides in.  Though he'd grown enough skin back to look largely intact, he stayed invisible; it was VERY hard to rebuild several major muscle groups without making it look like a bag of rats was crawling around his hips and shoulders.


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Full-round: Running with the NPCs so that he's always between them and the charging ogres but doesn't fall behind (I believe this means he's delaying his action to act on their tick).


Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 43/123

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Claws of the Beast (1hr): size 1d4
Replicate IV: Invisible in Light, Replicate V: Regeneration 10/bludgeoning/acid, DR 4/Adamantine, Replicate III: Blindsight 60', Humanoid, Fake Skin
Disguise: [roll]1d20+37[/roll]

----------


## Yas392

Blanc flies until she is far away from those abominations. When she gauges that she is far enough, she searches for Yohaan and Puck like a guard looking out for threats. Not rushing but flying with slow and meticulousness. When she backtrack a bit to the coming group, Blanc spots Yohaan with them. Making sure she is out of sight as she watches the changeling take her time healing her patients, the ice fey reveals herself to the changeling and waving to her over. The area of their meeting is visible and close to the First Group but distant enough to have a private discussion as they follow the crowd back to town. Before she meets with them, she takes deep breath to regain her composure. 

*"This requires a more coordinated effort than I thought. We should recruit more or join the other group."*

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan* while retreating, considers
_What have we learned from this limited engagement?
Their commander is not timid, and is adaptable.
Hellblades lack cavalry, else they would have ridden us down.
They have some sort of anti-illusion capability, else the casters would have stayed up longer.
The Hellblade have superior infantry.
_

----------


## Dieuoffire

The soldiers continue their flight from the scene. Not a singe man looks back. Twice the runners have men fall to arrows and you are certain they are dead before they hit the ground. 

Behind you the wolves start howling, it seems a mocking, laughing, howl. 

Heads down in shame and disgust the soldiers around you run till their legs give out. 
*"SEAR TAKE HIM! YOU HEAR ME ANWAR? If I ever see him again...* one bloodied man screams at the sky when he finally can speak again.
*"Shut up you fool! we outran them because we weren't even worth killin' Don't make enough noise to change their minds."*
*"By the Sword of the Sky queen, where was our magic support?!"*
*"What ya din't see thir bods as we trampled o'them to get away? Don't'cha member righ'o th'beginnin? Ya no, when one o'them yelled 'We ain't castin' or som'thin like that? Ya I knew we's dead then."*
*"Speaking of us being alive..."*Finally one of them get up and walks over to where the party is watching over the group. He pulls off him helm and kind of awkwardly speaks to all of you.
*"So um, ahh. I ahh, I am not used to being the one who owes the heroes and all that, but ahh. Well If you ah ever need.. Not that you do. but ahh, if you need a hand..."*
*Oh for Lee's sake!"* Another man says. Then continues as he turns to the real heroes *"We messed up, Badly. You all spoke truth and we wanted glory. Now more than half of us are dead for our stupidity and pride. I don't know what those Hellblades are doing right now but I, WE, are going to fix our mistake. When you"* he gestures to all of you *"need us, We owe you one. We'll be there. Not sure what we can do but we will do it."*More than one nods their heads and a few take off their helms and knuckle their foreheads.

@Everyone
Is anyone doing anything else at this time? (I mean immediately after the encounter ends but before you run away for 10 more minutes?

*Spoiler: mechanics and OOC*
Show


Here is your delayed diplomacy. Once they got over the courage given by 'Anwar' and their heads back where they could think without groupthink and emotion going on; they realized where they stood. 

I hope you like my style of play, Good role playing is not always immediate rewards, I think it adds something that people remember your words when things fall apart. So many tales have people look back to the heroes later, I rarely see this in D&D because you either made the roll or you didn't. I think partial successes matter too, both for enemies and heroes.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
(In the absence of others taking command)

You have survived the initial ambush, but it is unwise to drop your guard at this point.  We are going to march in this formation until we make it to town (Draws on ground)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Diplomacy: (1d20+16)[*31*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

Surprisingly, or maybe unsurprisingly considering the enemy they just faced; the ragtag band pulls up to their feet with no complaints. only a few sore and injured grunts escape their lips. A couple of the more militaristic ones form the group into a formation to march. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ok, I am assuming nobody is doing anything other than protecting the retreat? just want to make sure nobody says later on they wanted to do something.

----------


## Cassus

Once he had enough of a skeletal structure to hold his skin still while he rebuilt the rest of his organs, Tide became visible as an obstruction cut him off from view.  The massive, burly man was visibly battered battered but had the same number of limbs as he'd owned in the town square.  He continued to run so that he was between the ogres and the remnants of the army, his long legs easily keeping pace with the sprinters.

He gave a broad, grateful smile as Yohaan channeled fire into him.  Color returned to his face and several major muscle groups visibly reinflated.  *"And many thanks to you, ma'am.  That... could have gone better."*  His tone was conversational-- rumbling a bit, but not pitched for an audience.  "We should meet in town to go over notes from the fight.  All of us."  He glanced around at the other non-Heroes who were within eyesight of the retreating band.  *"I was too in the middle to see all."*



*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Nothing more that I want to do during the retreat!

Full-round: Running with the NPCs so that he's always between them and the charging ogres but doesn't fall behind (I believe this means he's delaying his action to act on their tick).

Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 58/123 +whatever Yohaan is giving.

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Claws of the Beast (1hr): size 1d4
Replicate V: Regeneration 10/bludgeoning/acid, Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Outsider, Replicate II:All- Around Vision
Disguise: (1d20+37)[*41*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Riptor, Book wombat, Xav: Time to join the game:

Approaching the town of Afon is nothing special to a seasoned adventurer, but there is something special here. An opportunity to impress a queen, The queen has a problem and the solution is going to win land and title. That makes this special; not just gold on this round but far more. Of course when you get into town it is already abuzz with what happened earlier that day.

Sadly you are told that an army of adventurers just went out to solve the problem! Surely your timing could not have been worse. led by a charismatic leader whose songs rallied those hungry for glory they left posing as a merchant train to lure the villainous Hellblades to their doom. Or so some say. Others give a cautious look and say *"Oh one side will surely meet their doom, but I heard that little army won't be enough."*

The answer soon will be revealed who is right however as a call is heard from the watchtowers that the army is returning. At first some cheer then as the group draws closer word starts to spread. They have no carts. They are only a third of the army that left. They are bloodied but carry nothing. Not a trophy, Not an ogre corpse, nor a load of treasure. They are being followed however by some creatures. Something is wrong. Whispers spread and silent looks are passed along. 

@First group.
The trek back to the town is long but nobody complains. Not a single member wants to camp in the open. The pace is demanding but pays off as the town comes into view. More than one armored warrior breathes a sigh of relief when the town walls finally loom close enough and the leader calls to slow the pace. 

As you approach the gates people start to come forward; but still there is silence. Finally one of the guardhouse sergeants speaks up. *"Oi!"* he nods at the group and a sad look spreads on his face. *"I's seen victors come back 'afore. Unless ya'll got more humor then I think' I goin'ta send word to the mayor that ya ain't solved them 'ellblades."* The guards accent is strange but he seems to have more knowledge about how to read men than grammar. 

The only response he gets from the troop is that they hnag their heads and the temporary leader shakes his head. Then the lead man speaks to everyone *"Before we left there was some popel who tried to warn us we were over our heads. They were right;* He nods at those who escorted them back home *"we were sooo wrong. Take some advise whoever is thinking about going out. We did not kill a single one. I've fought Ogres before. These weren't just ogres. We were ready for ogres. What we found was hell."*

After he speaks most of the 'Army' wanders off. However many in the crowd are still looking at the group that was proven right.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Your prior arguments were very public. You have now been proven right. People tend to respect those who turn out to be right. More respect to those who save the other side of the argument and bring them home.

Not a bad start to making people look at you like heroes.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc looks at Yohaan as if waiting for her response to her question.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The changeling swiftly patches the injures amongst the retreating forces, a face, a mix of dying hope and a ting of fear, for she has not seen the fey she had left with amongst the retreating forces. Once Tide had materialized she quickly tends his wounds and listens as he speaks, though a bit distracted by both her work and her lost allies. "*Agreed, much better,*" She says as she nudges the underside of his left arm, pressing her palm against his ribs she mentally notes no broken ribs, something she has done for each of the other combatants. "*If only,*" she begins, a bit crestfallen, "*If I had joined with Anwar's forces in the beginning then maybe..*" She tries again but her voice trailed off. She takes a deep breath, concluding that she has done all she could for Tide's wounds. "*Your wounds have been healed my friend; I have others I must tend to, but I do believe convening again would be productive. If you feel any discomfort or pain moving forward, please do not hesitate to come and find me. I won't make it hard, and I will do the best I can to fix whatever pain is present.*" 
She looks forward, ahead of the march. She had a feeling that that is where she will find Blanc and Puck. "*Tide was it? I know you owe nothing to me, but if danger should come to this company. Please do what you can in my absence. I do not plan to be absent for long,*" she says looking Tide in the eyes. After any response Yohaan flies forward with marvelous speed, over the heads of the Company and into the path ahead.
After finding Blanc ahead she will listen and while listening tend to any wounds the fey may have sustained. "*A few, a fey tricks and some healing isn't going to kill those things. At the very least we need more information. We need to know where they are and who is in control. They are not indestructible. We hit a tree with a club, we need precision and focus. The other team should be our first goal, given they have more experience then a gaurdsman in the city, more capable combatants on our side would only benefit us*," she says deep in thought, "*though I do not wish to lead Anwar's Company into combat again. They die faster than I can heal them. To many have died from my foolishness and naivety thus far as is.. They are good men, but I do not wish for more to die..*"

As the city walls return to view a glimmer of hope returns to Yohaan, perhaps the fact that the city still stood denied one of her earlier suspicions on the size of the hellblade's forces. A flaming ring ignites within the Changeling's body, illuminating the evening air with the light of day. She addresses the company as a whole, "*Together you show that the Hellblades are not unstoppable. You fought and you survived; is that not a legend to tell the children of? I will not lie to you and say that we won the day. We lost, but we survived. And I vow to you all, that for each fallen today, I shall ensure that ten see not the light of another tenday. By my flame within I will fight until this flame is but ash.*" She says her eyes sweeping the gathered. "*All I ask of you is to heal and, should the time come again for you to need to take up arms that you fight not for any personal glory or riches, but for this land and it's people, fight for the smiles of the children and the peaceful lives of the elderly. Fight for your neighbor and your home. For these things cannot be bought with gold or glory, and as such are the most precious things to have."*

After her speech Yohaan will retreat to the rear as the close in on the city wall, flying slightly over headed (15ft above the surface or so), watching as they meet the guardsmen. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming we have more than an hour of traveling (given the long trek back to town)
Everyone healed (PCs and NPCs) will have (10d6+10)[*44*] temporary hit points that last until expended, as well as being healed to full hp. I suspect that these temp hp would be similar to what a Vampire feels after feeding or any undead would feel after being bolstered. PCs (Other than Yohaan herself) will also as a one-use Swift Action to heal themselves whatever this result is: (10d6+10)[*52*] that lasts until used.

EDIT: miss remembered my own ability lol, they have a set 30 temp hp instead of 44

----------


## Yas392

Blanc nods.

*"I am fine with our groups merging now. I will leave you to it to connect us to the other group and reset our relationship as our spokesperson. Come to think of it."*

The ice fey looks at the deceased Callen and the town coming in sight.

*"We need more people of our level to fight the Hellblades. Our numbers are not enough. I agree with not gathering an army into the fray. It is costly to maintain their lives. If Anwar's former "followers" want to repay us, they can support us from afar and out of the Hellblades' sight."*

As the town sentry praises the group's return, Blanc makes herself small and shies away from the crowd, letting the more heroic ones receive it.

----------


## Dieuoffire

After Yohaan's speech both the soldiers and the crowds disperse slowly. A few of the survivors stop for a moment to ask your names and remind many of you that they are indebted to you. 

Soon the group is left mostly alone as people go about their business.

*Spoiler: OoC oops*
Show

Yohaan wanted to speak before you all arrived at the town. So that speech was just to the soldiers. If anyone else wants to say something you can before the crowd leaves. If not they will wander off. And we can move on.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
As the crowd scatters, and the others in his previous collective, scattered, missing, or despondent, his thoughts return to his goals.  He first finds an modestly priced inn, and arranges for a room for the next two days.
With a place to direct inquiries, he spends the rest of the day, walking through town, evaluating individuals might, inviting the promising (and memorizing the any basic information to a meeting to be held on the morrow, at the inn he is staying at.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


After he establishes a base, he is going to use the Assess Opponent part of Sense Motive to evaluate the strength of those he finds in town (either in passing, in taverns, etc)  His base is 22, so unless someone is explicitly presenting a false front, he should not err in his assessments.

----------


## Dieuoffire

> *Toboruk Shellshan*
> As the crowd scatters, and the others in his previous collective, scattered, missing, or despondent, his thoughts return to his goals.  He first finds an modestly priced inn, and arranges for a room for the next two days.
> With a place to direct inquiries, he spends the rest of the day, walking through town, evaluating individuals might, inviting the promising (and memorizing the any basic information to a meeting to be held on the morrow, at the inn he is staying at.
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> 
> After he establishes a base, he is going to use the Assess Opponent part of Sense Motive to evaluate the strength of those he finds in town (either in passing, in taverns, etc)  His base is 22, so unless someone is explicitly presenting a false front, he should not err in his assessments.


Toboruk soon finds that there are dozens of interesting individuals in town (Most notably the PCs ). 
*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show


Could you also make a gather information roll? that would also be of help in finding individuals in town who might attract attention.

----------


## Dieuoffire

Toboruk soon discovers that the town has only a few who really have significant power.

The mayor is an individual (expert/aristocrat) of some experience. (Level 6)

The cleric at the temple is far more powerful than expected (Clr 11.) but never leaves the temple for more than a few hours at most. 

There is a dwarf survivor of the one of the Hellblades first raids at one of the inns who is drowning his sorrows in ale (Warrior/expert 6th)

There is a party of three moderately strong adventures (6th) looking for a lost friend.

----------


## Cassus

Tide basked in the looks from the townsfolk.  Sure, he'd had every bone in his body pulverized and needed to regrow both lungs.  But on the other hand, it'd been a heroic few seconds, and he didn't even die!  Some people even came up to thank him; Tide accepted them politely.
Of course, it'd be better to sustain his heroics a bit longer.  Maybe a lot longer.  But it was just like having skin: Hard at first, even if you only did it in a few places, but with practice you could do it everywhere!  Speaking of which...

He turned to Yohaan.  His enormous face was not smiling, but his tone had regained its full thunder, as if walking into the city had recharged him completely.  Certainly everyone in the square could hear him if they cared to listen..  *"Well, now!  I will head to a local inn."*  His eyes flicked over the square.  Sure enough, there was a place near the main entrance to town that they'd just passed through.  *"I will buy a hot meal there for anyone who was at the battle who joins me; no better way than food.  We should talk about our next step in dealing with these Hellblades!"*

Then he thudded off towards the inn.  Whomever could afford the best spot in town must be doing something correctly, right?

On arrival, he asked after food, especially local inventions, and about a place to sit.  He also asked the tavern keeper (and whomever else happened to be listening) if anyone else had come back alive from an encounter with the hellblades-- perhaps someone knew what originally drew them to the area (and/or when) or had some insight into their larger-scale tactics.


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 123/123 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Claws of the Beast (1hr): size 1d4
Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate IV:Regeneration 2/good or silver, DR/Cold Iron, Replication III:Blindsight 60'
Disguise: 41

----------


## Dieuoffire

The innkeeper blinks at Tide's appearance as Tide enters the inn. As the Order for food and Tide's demeanor is not that different the round smiling innkeep takes the order, and the money, with a smile. 

*"Survivors? of the Hellblades? Oh hoho! That is a rare thing, but you came to the right spot friend. Yes we have one who claims that."* He points to the right and down the bar towards a dwarf. *"He claims his caravan was killed by the Ogres. Says he lost it all. BUT the dwarf says the Ogres weren't wearing any armor. So half the time people don't believe him. If you want to talk to him about it, it will take about three flagons of good aged dwarven ale. That dwarf drinks the good stuff and only talks when he's good and drunk. Says he's dead as soon as whoever he was supposed to deliver his goods to finds him."*

----------


## Cassus

The burly man thanked the keeper and purchased the first flagon of ale.

Keeping one eye out for anyone else taking him up on his offer of a meal, Tide headed over to the indicated dwarf.  Leaning against the bar with his clawed arm of blue fire, he smiled widely.  With a disarmingly honest, friendly tone, *"Hello!  I am called Tide and am here to get you drunk so that you will talk about the ogres.  Is this the right kind of ale?"*  His more humanoid hand held out the flagon.

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Diplomacy?  What's that?  (1d20+14)[*27*]

Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 123/123 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Claws of the Beast (1hr): size 1d4
Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate V:Regeneration 10/bashing, Replicate II:All-Around Vision, Outsider
Disguise: 41

----------


## Dieuoffire

The dwarf looks at Tide through reddened eyes heavy from the amount of alcohol he has consumed lately. As he listens to Tide he looks confused for a moment. Then he barks out a drunken laugh as he takes the drink. *"O've neva bin asked lik tha afore. Yous funie."* his tone suddenly gets sad as he takes a drink. *Gus y'wan me t'tell bout thm Os, ogie, orges, OGRES! Ya Ogres. thys robbers me, rob me. Now I gunna die cause I canno liver my gods, goods.* 

You're not sure how much he has had to drink lately, but you're sure the answer is somewhere between a whole lot and more than any sane person should drink.

----------


## Cassus

Tide laughed loudly.  *"Yes, those are them!  I heard of no one else who lived to speak of them."*  He settled carefully onto a stool nearby, obviously listening for any telltale sounds of creaking.  *"I want to hear about what they did to you."*  A pause.  *"They took your goods?  Is that why you will die?"*  Tide had a LOT of questions, like 'How did you escape,' 'What about the rest of your caravan,' 'How can you afford life-threatening amounts of alcohol,' and 'What were your goods,' but it seemed like a good idea to stick to one at a time.  Whether that was out of respect for the dwarf's suffering and a desire not to badger, or because multiple questions might confused the caravan leader...   Eh.  Of the Tide, the Eyes was used to contradictions.

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


OOC: How much did the food and drink cost, anyways?

Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 123/123 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate IV:Regeneration 2/good or silver, DR/Cold Iron, Replication III:Blindsight 60'
Disguise: 41

----------


## MagneticDragon

The ten-minute run had been enough time to calm Ferrous down.

At first, Ferrous was rather furious and frustrated. Angry at himself for failing to stop the slaughter, angry at Tide for going off on his own without waiting for a plan to be made. Angry at Aralis for debating his plans and delaying any actions being taken, then vanishing once the battle had started. And so on and so forth. Ferrous had been planning on speaking up angrily and viciously once the time had come, that Ferrous would take full blame for their failure, and address their faults loudly and firmly. They deserved it, the failure was on them all, after all.

Ten minutes though was a long, long time. Ten minutes of Ferrous moving alongside the humans in their heavier armour, able to keep up easily as a Vaarag. Ten minutes of Ghost lopping alongside him as a silent companion. Ten minutes of reflection and rumination, of Ferrous realising the foolishness of his initial desire. Of the anger taking such blame might generate, how the townsfolk might turn against them for it. The unlikeliness of the others to _listen_, especially if Ferrous does wish to put himself forward as their leader. Yes, Ferrous was right in his thoughts that a lack of leadership and unity lead to the bloodbath. And he believed he was the best choice to be leader, due to his attempts of being proactive, his perception, and his persuasive abilities. But that was not an issue easy to resolve. So when the soldiers collapsed, Ferrous shifted back into his true self, glad to be back in his own skin, and stayed silent. Simply nodding at their words and reflecting on what he needed to say. 

Before he knew it, they were back and town. Ferrous was a little thrown by how fast they got there, it seemed like he had just blinked and they were back! It threw him a little, Ferrous wondering just where time had gone before he shook his head and refocused. Trying to figure out how to move forwards from the disaster they just went through.

The others had actions to take and things to say it seemed. While he had failed to learn their name, Ferrous had been impressed by the healers abilities, and the blow they struck on the ogre captain, while not enough to fell him, had been devastating indeed. Plus, the entire blazing fire theme they had going on was _visually_ impressive, and Ferrous understood well the necessity of spectacle and amazement. They would be a good forward face for the group moving forwards, their abilities making them easy to stand out and draw the admiration of others.

After this, Tide spoke loudly - so loudly that Ferrous winced briefly at the sound -  inviting the survivors to enjoy a hot meal on him. Something that Ferrous quickly accepted. It would be a good way for everyone to sit down and discuss plans. Discuss what went wrong, how they can improve, and what they need to do moving forwards. 

Admittedly, Tide got distracted by a dwarf survivor when they arrived, but that was fine, Ferrous would approach the tavern owner to set up a tab. He had loose change and food was never that expensive. Ferrous wanted to be prepared for when the rest of the party turned up. Hopefully, Toboruk, as well as the flying flaming healer would turn up. Then they could get down to business.

----------


## Yas392

As Tide moves to the tavern and out of earsight, Blanc looks at Yohaan.

*"I do not mind free meal as long as they pay for it. Are we joining them?"*

Depending on Yohaan's response and initiative, Blanc will lead her motley group to the tavern and accepts Tide's offer if Yohaan did not lead them.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The changeling smiles warmly to the frosty fey, "*It would be best for all parties if we joined**.*"
Her attire, currently a loose Toga, boots, belt and a cloak all of moot beige color, subtly morphs into a pristinely clean yet mundane outfit of cloths and leathers of blacks, greens, and browns.
Following close behind, Yohaan eventually breaks off ahead and approaches Tide. She speaks quietly, as to not interrupt his current conversation, "*We are ready whenever you are, don't rush yourself though.*" then politely she nods a comforting smile to the intoxicated dwarf, acknowledging his presence and priority to conversation. She backs away and looks to Blanc, "*I wish to greet and locate others that may have accepted the invitation. Bring them into conversation so to speak. I won't be far. If I need you, I will call for you; please do not hesitate to do the same if you feel a need for me.*"
after listening and acknowledging Blanc's reaction she will see a familiar face setting in the tavern. 
In a few strides she moves closer to Ferrous, "*Well met, we have met before but I do not believe we are properly acquainted. I am Yohaan of the Oracle's Domain, Disciple of Amarilyss and Pheonix.*" she says with a slight bow, rising she attempts to meet his gaze, "*we have much to discuss and more to plan I would presume.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unless otherwise note'd Yohaan will maintain 29 SfELs (thinking of changing this to Sfp instead for simplicity) while in town and 60 while outside for town, I will how this is done if you request it @Dieuoffire. 

Passive senses: Detect magic (LoS range) CL 9, rounds 1&2 automatically (does not escalate to rnd 3); Read Magic (LoS range). Automatically detect spells being cast to a range of 60ft and roll dc 15+SL to identify them.

----------


## Ripptor

Terra arrived in the square with her two latest companions, both also near-humanoid as herself in appearance: a small Tibbit and a silvery-skinned Illurien. For herself, she appears as if a Tiefling, strawberry hair pierced with twin black horns, two arms crossed in front of herself while her other two stay under her cloak for the moment.

The allure of the reward is dimmed slightly by the announced failure of the earlier party, but if she was being honest, all that really meant was that it was still up for the taking. *"Well, at least we aren't late to the party."* She looks at the other two, deadpan with a light smile attempting humor. Scanning the crowd at the offer of a hot meal, she assesses the situation for magical threats. *"What do we think? Seems like we can help pick up the pieces here, at least."* 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Darkvision 60', Tremorsense 60', Scent, Magesight 50' (Notice and pinpoint all magical creatures/items/auras)
Passive Perception: 25

On arrival, doing her best to take in her surroundings and their new situation! Gotta keep these two new teammates alive, especially the Tibbit  :Small Big Grin: 

*""*

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Tide
The dwarf unsteadily pulls the flagon of ale from your hand with a grin that was almost straight. Then the dwarf took a good long, very long swallow from it. *I canno figr 'er out. Thems blades, the ogres wha took my, my, my stuff. I thin thems the one buh. It don make no sens! The Ogres wha I fough. Theys had no armor, an the armor I's 'ad wood no fit'em! 

Da ogs came out o'nowheres. Hit liker posie, posed, posses... like 'ellpawn. By Gintor's 'ammer thems could 'it! Donno 'ow dem found us. We's is just at camp an they snuck up. Wielden swords, wha kind'o Ogs uses swords? An 'ow day fight! Cut through good lads"* here emotion starts to enter in his voice, sadness and loss pour through the drunken slurring speech. *"Cut through good lads like a flamin hot axe through frost goblins. Blood turning the ground to mud, the spray crossed me beard. I tried to 'it em! My hammer!* he makes a swinging motion eith his flagon spraying some on a nearby customer. The dwarf stops for a moment and looks at Tide, then at the now empty cup. The innkeeper comes over and fills it, looking at Tide. After that the dwarf continues. *"My hammer bounced off! The masks! The robes! Something, anything I could 'it! NOTHIN! THEY'S MADE O' STONE! An sometimes, they grow and growl! Then they get normal 'gan. 

My broders an I, ran. Ran to live! But da wolves! Day came! Hunted, night'n'day! We tried, we ran, we hid. My, kin... everybody, dead. Dead n'aught a drop o blood to honor their name.

When I got't town. I knoed, i knoed tha buyor;"* he shakes his head sadly. *"he goin't kill me. Ordered dem special made ee did. Ordid special. Hadda contract wit do wizie, guaranteed it was. Lot o'gold. We's a day oway from 'elp. Just o day. An 'ow I Canno go home. My clan always delivers. Cept me."* 
The dwarf lays his head down on the bar, he is almost out when he whispers *"Can't be wearin my armor, special made that. Too good for ee'likes o'dem.*

The dwarf is definitely inebriated and out for at least a few hours. His speech both accented and drunk. You are not sure if his own kin would understand him very well but you did your best.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc turns to the tiefling and her company.

*"Not at all. We need more people against these abominations. The threat is bigger than what we expected."*

She takes out a book and flips through it.

*"There is also the adage "the more the merrier."*

The ice fey shuts her book and stows it away.

*"Before we get off the wrong foot or create miscommunications and misunderstandings, perhaps we should introduce and re-introduce ourselves to promote trust. I am Blanc."*

----------


## niw18

The pixie went with the flow and escaped with others and was still trying to figure out in his head, besides working as a team, if there was anything they could have done to change the events in their favor. He did wish he knew the source of the ogre that was boasting to the others, so he could have tried taking them out. He would notice the newcomer and the ice fey and nod to them in greetings. He would hear blanc introduce herself and then would look to all that was there and join in "greeting I am Puck " he would say after blanc went.

----------


## Cassus

As the dwarf claims the drink, Tide waves in acknowledgment to the changeling with his one good hand, smiling.  He also nods an affirmative to the innkeeper's silent question when the dwarf's cup is refilled, mentally resolving to give the man a solid tip-- given that Tide was a humanoid in rough clothing with no obvious magic items, most would be asking to see cash up front instead of letting the dwarf finish the story in peace.
He quickly refocuses his attention on the inebriated storyteller, though, greatly enjoying the ever-changing perspective, accent, and cadence of his story.  It felt so much more natural than the way everyone else in this town spoke.  *"That sounds awful!  Odd, too.  Did you say the ogres wore masks and robes?"*  But the dwarf was clearly out of commission.

With a shrug and a helpless, palm-upwards gesture, Tide adjusts the dwarf to prevent any... accidents, then heads across the room, quietly building himself an extra sensory organ so that he can keep an eye out if his drinking companion wakes up.  It would be good to know what the custom-made magic armor did and who ordered it, after all, especially since that person might be the Hellblades employer.  The rest of the story he'd need to pass on to the others; perhaps one of them would understand what all that wizardy stuff about stone clothes and growing while growling meant.  He did stop by the innkeeper to indicate the people he was buying a meal for, and order something with enormous amount of protein to replenish his own biomass.

Over at the tables where the others are gathering, Tide arrives just in time to hear the introductions begin.  *"Call me Tide!  And more sounds good.  Ideas on where to find them?  The ogres stole dwarven armor, it seems."*


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


OOC: How much did the food and drink cost, anyways?

Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 123/123 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate V:Regeneration 10/bashing, Replicate II:All-Around Vision, Outsider
Disguise: 41

----------


## Book Wombat

*Mmm,* Esme nods in agreement to her four-armed companion, *power in numbers.* the Tibbit adds. Turning to Blanc, she says *I'm Esme, a mage of some measure. Pleasure to make you acquaintance.*


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Status:
*HP:* 46/46

*Feline Transformation:* Human form (Small).
*Dark Vision:* 60ft. 
*Psicrystal Sight:* 40ft.

Effects: 
*Inertial Armour:* +6 to AC.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Ferrous had just finished setting up the tab with the innkeeper and had moved back towards the tables, glancing over them to consider what to pick, when he was approached by the flaming lady and learned her name. Or as it turned out, was _reminded_ of her name, as Ferrous recalled that Blanc _had_ introduced them both - as well as the other fey, Puck - before the situation fully dissolved between them. 

*Well met Yohaan of the Phoenix,* Ferrous said with a short bow of his own, matching her angle as close as he could in order to give her back equal respect that was given to him. Ferrous hoped that the shortening of her title would not be rude either, but he felt that considering the flight and flame-looking power she wielded. Of the titles she had given to him, Phoenix was by far the most fitting of his own. Straightening up, Ferrous gave her a polite smile as he said.* I am Ferrous the Alchemist, and I do agree. There is much to discuss and plan.* Turning to the tables, he gestured to them, saying. *Please, take a seat and look at the menu. We are here to eat as well as talk after all.*

When Tide approached them, Ferrous tilted his head in acknowledgement of his arrival, saying. *I have an idea or two yes, but I believe there are other elements we should discuss first before we turn our attention to tracking down our mutual enemy.*

----------


## Dieuoffire

As your numbers begin to increase the round innkeeper stops by *"Greeting friends, I've heard rumor you're inviting others of a certain ahh, persuasion to my inn for some kind of meeting; allow me to say I'm honored. I would also like to let you know that there is a private dinning room that I keep in the back which would, for a small fee, allow your conversation to be more private.

I could also keep out the riff raff if you want. I have a pretty good eye for people and I have doubts about you wanting beggars with clubs trying to claim a free meal."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

if you have chosen the upkeep level of good or better, you can afford the back room as part of your standard of living.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan*
The changeling nods a smile to the alchemist, finalizing the greeting between the two of them. She takes her seat and glances towards the menu; a small laugh passes her lips as she considers it. "*Although the offer of a meal is a gracous gesture, I am sustained by magic alone and needn't for more sustenance*." She glances over to Tide, "*Though this is not to say that i am not very thankful for your offer, your charitable deeds do not go unnoticed. I am here for the meeting alone.*"  
Yohaan listens to the Inkeeper's offer of a more private conversation, "*Your logic is sound and reasoning justified, I have no funds to pay the fee so I would be incapable of accepting such an offer, but I will not let this hinder the decisions of my counterparts.*" She take a moment to ponder then digs into her bag, she pulls out a set of rations, warm bread, an apple, and a portion of jerky, probably deer or hare given the leanness of the meat, *I can pay in food trades if that would be adequate.* Clearly the Changeling is oblivious to the needs of money and the ways of trading.

Yohaan looks over to Blanc and the gathering she has accumulated, she takes a moment to mentally note something, *It would seem Blanc has found more Allies for the cause. Good we need all the assistance we can receive.*

----------


## Cassus

Tide turned to look as the innkeeper came over.  *"I hoped to draw folk into a group here, and I fear some will not find us."*  He brightened.  *"But you have a good eye?  Then your point is good; just do send back any who are compe--"* he coughed, *"strong.  If no one objects?"*  The hulking fellow looked at the rest of the group; with no objections, he headed towards the indicated room.

Inside, he looked dubiously at the chairs before moving one to a corner and sitting in a way that his large shoulders caught the wall as much as the chair; it creaked even so. *"Well then!  Ferrous, what are these one or two things in the way of talking of ogres?"*


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


OOC: How much did the food and drink cost, anyways?

Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 123/123 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate IV:Regeneration 2/good or silver, DR/Cold Iron, Replication III:Blindsight 60'
Disguise: 41

----------


## Yas392

*"I have no objection. I believe this is a private matter for our circle."*

After following the others into the room, Blanc takes a seat.

*"I know I said this before but before we get off the wrong foot or create miscommunications and misunderstandings or begin our discussion, perhaps we should introduce and re-introduce ourselves to promote trust. I am Blanc."*

The ice fey then introduces the new and existing members who named themselves to her to the group. 

*Spoiler: @Xav @MagneticDragon @Ripptor @Novabomb*
Show

This post is directed to you whose characters are still unknown to the majority.

----------


## Dieuoffire

The innkeeper looks at Yohaan a little strangely. *"I am sorry to say, but I usually do not take in food for payment. Coin is, ah preferred."* 

As others put forth coin to pay for the private room however the man's smile returns. He also happily starts sending back dishes and food. You have a feeling that his kindness doubles as a business opportunity. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

this is not going to eat into your gold more than your lifestyle cost. I'm just laying out a scene.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Hmmm, a private back room to discuss things? Ferrous quickly weighed the pros and cons of the offer in his head.

Pros
Makes sure that only people of talent and skill join them in the groupAllows them to discuss plans to defeat the Hellblades more freely without fear of being overheardGives them a higher degree of gravitas for individuals seeking to join them
Cons
Closes of the group to anyone who might be intimidated by them not being out in the openMakes them dependent on the Innkeepers judgement. Which can be a risk, as they dont know the Innkeeper all that well too much.Most likely costs more coin
Taking into account the fact that the Ferrous was still concerned about Hellblade spies, and that he doubted the increased cost would have much impact on his bottom line, it was not a hard decision to make. Which was good, as the rest of the group decided to move to the back without waiting for his thoughts... but eh, this wasnt that big of a deal. Either way, Ferrous was happy to move along, even as he arched an eyeridge at Yohaans offer.

*That will not be necessary... and if I may share some advice Yohaan? Trading food might work in small villages and hamlets, but in towns and cities, it is quite unlikely to be accepted. It is best to look into selling the food for some good solid coin to use instead.* It was perhaps presumptuous for Ferrous to speak like that. But considering Yohaan wanted to trade food in the first place, despite not needing it, gave Ferrous a _strong_ impression that Yohaan had little experience with urban centres and how the economy and trade worked there. It had come up before when it came to the fey and people of the wild, so Ferrous was not surprised by this misunderstanding. He was more curious why Yohaan was seeking lordship of land when they seemed to have so little idea of what it would entail.

Or do they simply wish to take down the Hellblades due to the threat they represent to offers? 

Regardless, Ferrous soon moved to the back and chose his seat to get settled. Glancing briefly at Blanc as they reintroduced themselves, and nodded back. *Ferrous.* After that, however, Tide would gain their attention, Ferrous taking a steadying breath before they began. *In my personal opinion, I believe we should review the events of the massacre, and look at our performance, both as individuals and as a group. Discussing what we did well, and what we did wrong... which, in this event, I see us having little to discuss in regards to the former and much to say of the latter. For myself, it has quite sharply been brought to my attention that my throwing arm is simply not good enough when dealing with open spaces like those fields we fought in. I will have to look into what arms this town sells, to see if I cannot gain any equipment to help me launch my alchemical creations further afield. Even so, that is a small matter compared to what I believe is the biggest issue we faced during this encounter.*

A small pause for dramatic effect, and then: *Group cohesion. Or more specifically, the lack of it.* Here, Ferrous glanced at the fey individuals that had joined them, saying. *And I am not simply discussing the split in our forces, though that is part of the issue. I cannot say for you three, but for our group. There was very little group cohesion. We had people going off on scouting missions without any plan in place. There was plenty of discussion and debate performed over what we could do, yet no actions were taken until we ran completely out of time, and when the fight began... we all just charged in willy nilly with no coordination in the slightest. Ferrous shook his head as he concluded grimly. If we are to stand a chance against the Hellblades, we must work better as a group. And to that, I firmly believe we need someone to be nominated as the leader of the group. Someone who can and will listen to the advice and suggestions of others, but will make the final calls on what will be done.*

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

*Yohaan
*The changeling follows closely behind smiling weakly at the innkeeper, _I hope I haven't slighted him._ she thinks to herself silently as she slinks by.
Yohaan turns to Ferrous as he addresses her, *"I..am sorry; I am a stranger to trade and coin.*" she puts simply, "*I will take your advice into memory so I might be bettered.*"
She finds her way into the private room; she takes a seat with no particular thought as to where it may be. Her demeanor is one of safety, relaxed -yet not to diminish her respect for the company- and off guard. "*Yohaan*" she says briefly, following suit of the reintroductions. 
Listening intently to Ferrous' speech -taking note of the glance to herself and the other fey- she takes a moment after he finishes his speech, letting herself and other's digest the information.
"*A leader should understand the skills and shortcomings of those they lead. They should know the plan and how best to guide those they lead to achieve the goal.*" She adds aloud, not speaking to anyone in particular, her eyes staring aimlessly into the table, though the table may be a better description. "*A leader should also know the enemy, where they are and where they will be, know their goals and what drives them to achieve it.*" she says, thinking to herself a bit more. "*I believe a plan should come before the decision of who leads. The leader should be the one who best knows how to achieve the plan.*" she continues to stare at the table as she finishes speaking, awaiting a response and the thoughts of the others gathered.

----------


## Cassus

As the dishes came back, Tide fell on them immediately.  Regrowing almost _two thirds_ of his not-inconsiderable body mass didn't come for free, now did it?

In between plates, *"I am with the lady.  No one in that fight so set themself apart by deeds as to be above doubt.  To try to pick a leader now will just make more fights."*  Well... _mostly_ no one set themselves apart.  Tide glanced at Yohann and started selecting more food.  *"We should all get going in the same way before we worry about who is in front.  Some may even feel fear or flee after such a fight, and fairly so!  Are you all in for the next round?"*

While his mundane arm kept piling his plate, his blue-fire hand counted finger by finger.  *"I say we must stop the ogres.  To do that...
"First, we need better forces.  Maybe those dwarves?  You know any others near here?
"Second, we need to know more.  Who can scout with me?  Can any of you scry or some such?
"Third, we need them to know less.  Who can get folk here to talk to them, or find ogre spies?  Can any of you trick them?
"Fourth, we need better tactics.  That bard was a pain.  Can any of you do that?  Where would you stand, on a perfect battle space?  I would be in front, facing only melee foes, with mages at my back."*  His back flexed for emphasis
*"Fifth...  Bob if I know.  What else will help us win?"*  He leaned back, his natural reach having been plenty to reach the trestle table in the middle of the room, and resumed eating.

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 123/123 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate V:Regeneration 10/bashing, Replicate II:All-Around Vision, Outsider
Disguise: 41

----------


## Yas392

*"A leader should also be selfless, empathetic and supportive in addition to being responsible when they drew individuals to them else they drive away the crowd that flocked to them or a cohesive group falls apart without a strong morale and lack of emotional support. We do not want to repeat either mistake. I believe we could vote or determine who can best lead the group through the conversation we are having."*

As Tide inquires with questions to increase the efficacy of dealing with the Hellblades, Blanc eats a portion of her meal off her plate before opening her mouth.

*"My expertise is more about controlling the battlefield and blasting a huge area with my ice so my ally can finish them off than reconnaissance although most of my skills create friendly fire. You have better luck asking Puck as he is our scout. We will need come up with a tactic where I can use my abilities on the Hellblades with impunity. The problem is the Hellblades have seen my main offense and will ready for me the next time we face them. I assaulted the leader. They might shoot me on sight. Someone will need to protect me before I am able to get my attack off and extract me after I move in for the assault. As for information we have not already known, the seven Ogres Puck scouted wear thick coats that can hide their heavy armor and help them blend in with the natural terrain. I assume that the others have the same thick coats. As for overcoming the Hellblades, perhaps knowledge, outmaneuvering them, removing natural terrain, and breaking their coordination. They are a well-oiled team."*

----------


## Book Wombat

Esme nibbles at some snacks, having not been truly hungry ever since she had gotten her ring. In reply to Tide's questions, she answers *I... cannot scry, but I am capable of ignoring invisibility within thirty feet.*

*I can do something similar with elemental walls. I also make these,* she adds after the fey speaks, pulling out one of her charged marbles from her pocket, *if broken by another it releases a spell, so I usually use them as traps.*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Status:
*HP:* 46/46
*AC:* 23 (21)

 
*Feline Transformation:* Human form (Small).
*Dark Vision:* 60ft. 
*Psicrystal Sight:* 40ft.
*Planar Ward:* Protection from mental control, possession and enchantment (charm/compulsion) effects.


*Psionic Focus:* Active
When psionic focus is maintained, following effects are active:
*Moonstone:* Insight bonus of +2 to AC and all saving throws.
*Sapphire:* Passive Touchsight, 30ft.

 
Effects: 
*Inertial Armour:* +6 to AC.
*Sustenance:* No food or water required, and sleep two hours rather than eight.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Hmmm, intriguing.

Ferrous would start off by nodding in agreement when Yohaan said that a leader should understand those they lead. Their abilities, their lack of abilities in certain areas, and most likely, personal issues and flaws as well. The capability of creating a plan and guiding their allies through it, making adjustments when necessary to accomplish their goal. Those aspects were extremely necessary, and Ferrous was in full agreement with as well as pleased to see Yohaan speak of them. As she continued, however, Ferrous found a frown coming to his face.

*To expect a leader to always know the enemy, to know who they are, what they are, and what they aim to do. Is simply to set a leader up for failure. In the current circumstances yes, the Hellblades are a known enemy. But what if circumstances change? What the Hellblade has backers that have been hiding from view all this time? What if a different group of marauders turns up, and there is now a three-way conflict over these lands? What if a larger enemy appears, and we are forced to team up with the Hellblades against them? A leader needs to understand their allies, that much I agree with. But a leader needs to be flexible and adaptable, able to adjust to changing circumstances and make snap decisions where necessary, even when they do not understand the full picture. That is what truly makes a leader shine.* 

Sitting back, Ferrous sighed and straightened his facial expression, saying. *Still, it seems that now it is not the time to decide on a leader. I believe we should decide on one before we try and handle the Hellblades again, but using this discussion and planning session to gain a better idea of our abilities and our personalities is an intelligent idea I do support.* And for that... well, Tide did bring up several good points and questions. Suggestions of what they needed to discuss in detail. Yet Ferrous did not quite want to go and address them one by one. Call it petty, but Ferrous did not want to give Tide such credit, not yet. So instead, they chose a different track.

*Aside from leadership, the primary issue with the conflict was that we allowed the Hellblades to draw us into the fight on their terms, not ours. They chose the site of battle, they were given time to marshall their forces, empower themselves with magic, and fight in their preferred style. Our aim should not be to try and match them in a similar situation, but to try and ensure can control the battlefield better, both before and afterwards... which, admittedly, means we will need to know where they are and have some means to track their movement.* 

Leaning forwards again, Ferrous indicated towards the road they had just been travelling on. *While they are hardly capable of invisibility. Ghost is a trained tracker and is quite capable of following the scents of the Hellblades from the site of the battle. I myself am skilled at slipping through the world unseen, though restricted to doing so through mundane means, without the gift of invisibility. Still, between myself and Ghost, we should be able to aid you in scouting for the Hellblades camp, and hopefully being able to set up a better fight against them. I would also have to stress that scrying is a bad idea. They have already killed someone who attempted to scry on them and did so from afar. Traditional scouting is our best play. *

There was more than this, however, especially as Blanc and one of the newcomers had spoken up, sharing their abilities. First, Ferrous turned to Blanc, saying. *Yes, I noticed in the conflict that you were able to create pillars of ice to act as barriers that got in the way of their arrows. What are the limitations of that ability? How many can you make at once, and how long do they land? Is it a spell, meaning that there are limited times you can summon them per day, or is it more inherent than that? And can you use the ice in more, mundane ways, such as coating the ground of an area with ice for some time?* Not only was ice fantastic for disrupting the footing and balancing potential enemies. But Ferrous was already calculating how much Razor Ice Powder he could potentially create with his current resources, as that would undoubtedly help turn the tide of battle.

Well, at least until he turned to the newcomer eagerly as they held a charged marble. *And please, what are the limitations of these marbles of yours? Do they cost any resources to make? How much time does it take to create one? What type of spells are you capable of imbuing them with? Do they last for a limited time, or do they simply last until they have been used? Are there any difficulties or requirements to using them, or can anyone use them?* These marbles seemed a lot like scrolls, yet potentially better. The possibilities of them were endless. The only reason why Ferrous had not tried to harness wands and other magical devices himself was the time and effort it took to create them compared to alchemical items never seemed worth it... that, and to spite his father admittedly. Even so, Ferrous could not deny their potential, and he had to know what they could and could not do to plan accordingly.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc lifts her hand and three fingers.

*"Their duration is indefinite until melted. Superior to a spell as they cannot be dispelled nor unraveled by antimagic. As far as manipulation goes, I have limited control over ice such as shaping the pillars not anything else; the initial upward eruption in one direction that acts as cover, platform or hindrance and making them disappear. I can do this any number of times but I am limited to one set of three meaning that if I use the same ability, the previous set collapses into ice dust. Usage frequency is a different story. I can launch the same ability in rapid succession as long as I can "recharge" it by damaging enemies which I cannot do with the Hellblades as it is risky and can lead to my death. Hence, the proposal of my protection whenever I decide to move into range to attack the Hellblades."*

The ice fey's head turning is spontaneous as she turns her head to address the party.

*"Does anyone has telepathy? The planning can go faster with the speed of our thoughts."*

----------


## Dieuoffire

As your discussion continues servers are in and out throughout the  discussion. They do knock before coming in however. They are trying to allow you your privacy whilst still doing their job.

Also the Innkeeper steps in to check on the situation as the time continues on. While he is in he takes a moment to speak to the group. 

*"So far there are a few who have come to join but I didn't think them worth your time. I've an eye for gear and a nose for magic and none of them seemed close to what I see in this room, so I told them they could wait their turn with you. There's somewhat a group of them forming. Seems words getting around that the only ones who could survive a go with the Hellblades are sittin' in my back room. Take your time though no rush. I don't mind them sitting in my commons."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

the OoC thread is going to get the major discussion it seems but I wanted to note the innkeeper and the discussion here.

----------


## Cassus

*"Many thanks, good sir, and I relish your hearty cuisine!"*  Tide bowed to the innkeeper from his place in the corner, emptying another plate.

Once the man had left, during a lull in the conversation.  *"Well.  It sounds like Ferrous is the only one who wants to scout with me?  Puck, not eager to go again?"*  He shrugged like a mountain.  His tone made it clear he couldn't blame the palm-sized person for the reticence.  Everyone seemed pretty quiet, in fact, barely answering his questions.  Perhaps he'd asked too many? 
 Or perhaps the food was too good.  It _was_ good.  He swallowed and emptied half of a pint glass, then, *"So that leaves us in need of some to meet and build the group outside, some to canvas the town, and maybe some to follow up on the dwarves... if any can get there in time.  And I think shopping came up?  Sound off!  Who has other ideas, or what group will you join?"*

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 123/123 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate IV:Regeneration 2/good or silver, DR/Cold Iron, Replication III:Blindsight 60'
Disguise: 41

----------


## MagneticDragon

With no telepathy in the group, the discussion continued for some time.

Ferrous and Tide were the only individuals who seemed to have any tracking ability, with Puck opting out of joining them despite his skills at stealth. The rest of the group would instead meet with the individuals who the innkeeper had brought to their attention, as well as search across the town for other people of talent they might be able to recruit to their cause. This included the currently passed-out dwarf, though Ferrous had to correct Tide on his misunderstanding about being able to recruit several dwarves to aid them, as they simply did not have the means to reach out to the dwarves in a fast enough manner.

Alongside this agreement, Ferrous shared his own capabilities as he asked for aid in shopping. Thanks to his alchemical knowledge and capabilities, he could not ask the group to buy everything he would need in order to create various items. Such as more liquid smoke vials or his most proud creation, his own twist on the Tamar War Paint. However, Ferrous had noted his inadequate ranged capabilities when faced with the open field of battle, and how his normal arrows did absolutely nothing in the fight. Because of this, he asked for the rest of the party to look for equipment that would help him extend his range, either a specialised sling to launch alchemical weapons, or special arrows that can hold his alchemical creations would both be preferred.

He also told them what to look out for when it came to creating Blast Packs, as while they did not have the same ease of trigger as Esmes glyphs, the damage they could inflict and the width of this damage could be _devastating_. He, of course, promised to cover the cost of any items bought for his use once he returned, and went further than this. If any individual wished to buy a suit of armour or weaponry, Ferrous promised to cover the cost. He admitted that he only had so much gold lying around, so he would not be able to buy too many suits of armour, especially the more expensive ones. But figured that this town would not exactly have any full plates lying around and that he would be able to cover the gear expenses without much issue. 

Further discussion was carried out, including more information about their precise abilities, and talk about what they should look out for whilst performing their own recruitment attempts. But as the food was finished, Ferrous would push back his chair and stand up. Scent didnt last forever, the longer they sat around talking, the harder it would become for Ghost to track the Hellblades. This, combined with the fact that the majority of the conversation seemed to be wrapping up, brought an end to the conversation and the group split up to handle their assigned tasks.

----------


## Yas392

As the festive continues, the party gets to know the newer members in detail. At the end of the feast, Blanc thanks the chef and Tide for the food. 

*"I am going to go gather information and maybe recruit willing able-bodied. What we have here is not an adequate number. Let us meet back at the square when we are ready to go."*

She strolls around town trying to recruit volunteers including those dwarves Tide mention and gather information about the Ogres.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Diplomacy to gather information:* (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Ferrous (and I assume Tide who is along for the stroll before going scouting)
As you head into the market looking for your preferred components you find that the market is reasonably well stocked. The river trade helps a great deal when looking for Alchemy components. A launcher for alchemy is not too hard to find either once you get into the alchemy area of the market. *"Ahh My good sir I know right where you could find such an item"* say the alchemist behind the counter at your last purchase of components. *"Indeed down this very street their is a small shop that specializes in such items as the Traveling alchemist might need upon a dangerous journey. IT is titled 'Alchemy For Dangerous Lands' and it is aptly named, not many components there but launchers and finished products ready for use they have aplenty. He is an old friend, tell the Anders sent you their way."* Down the street you find the shop, small but just what you are looking for. Launchers plus dozens of other items. He even has some poisons, however the selection is limited as some poisons are considered questionable under the law. 

@Blanc
As soon as you mention looking for help about a dozen in the room stand up. One signals to the others, you think it was the same survivor who spoke before *"Ah my lady?"* he says a little hesitantly possibly guessing on the title *"The Innkeeper wouldn't let us in the backroom, told us you'd all be out when you were ready. We were thinking that um well we might not be up to facing the whole company of those Hellblades but...* He rambles for a bit you can tell his confidence is not what it once was, but he does land on a couple of good ideas 
*"...you see with a cleric to cast shield other, and maybe another to bless the group and heal....
...the wizard over there claims that he has this ray that makes people weak..."*
It seems these humanoids are teachable however because NONE of his ideas are 'stand toe-to-toe' well at lease without special buffs and retreats. 

As you look at the group you notice two new faces that stand out, a wizards and an archer. The first man speaks up again *"We did have a few others stop by too, don't know them, they said they don't deal with subordinates."* the haughty looking wizard takes one look at Blanc and you can visibly see her expression change. She goes from haughty to a look that says 'oops.' the Archer looks confused at his associates change in expression. Then you hear the wizard mumble something to her associate *"I think........ have ............ She... strong....*

After Blanc deals with the people at the inn you spend some time looking for information about the Ogres. after some hours of speaking to people blanc finds only one new rumor that she has not heard before. *I'm telling you! The Old woodcutter saw it. Those Ogres are nothing more than a gnome using fear magic and a bunch of average brigands! The woodcutter has been going up there for years and he's seen the 'Hellblades' report to the wizard time an again.* from a guy who looks like his profession is drinking and gossip. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

So I tried to frame this adventure like one professionally written as a module. so upon a successful gather information roll you get one of a random rumors, some were designed as red herrings some half truth and some the whole truth. I will let you decide what is what.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc nods at the explanation.

*"I have seen first hand what those Ogres can do. A massacre. Throwing a mob at them will not make the problem go away. Our group will not ask you to fight toe-to-toe with the Hellblades. We welcome any support you offer. Supporting us from afar is enough and your boons are useful for the cause. Meet us at the square in the evening for further instructions."*

The ice fey exits the restaurant and canvass across town in her information gathering. She meets up with the others in the evening to relay what she gathered.

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

@Blanc
I have already posted your results of your efforts. (Unless I missed something)

@Tide and Ferrous. 
Your shopping should only take you a few hours unless there is something very unusual that I missed. We can Role play the shopping if there is something of interest that you want to add. If it is simple shopping just pay and mark the purchases on your sheet. We will begin your tracking whenever you have made your purchases and leave the city.

@Yohaan and Esme
You have some time but I have not seen any actions declared. 

@Everyone else
Did I miss any actions? I am happy to play them out and want you to be able to participate. Please remind me should I be missing something.

----------


## Cassus

Tide seemed utterly uninterested in the wares on offer from the various merchants Ferrous visited.  *"All of that is much too complex for me; a good strong arm and a good strong back, those are what make sense.  Get what you need and we go."*  His enormous blue-fire dragon claw curled and uncurled.


Later, as they left the town, *"My plan was to sneak back to the site of the fight and see where the ogres went.  What they did with the loot.  You have any more complex plan?"*  He tilted his head to the side.  *"Also, try to hide real quick?  I can hide from my own eyes, and if you are the same way, we need a code to keep in touch."*


*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Perception: (1d20+14)[*34*]

Current numbers:
AC: 29
HP: 123/123 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Humanoid, Fake Skin, Giant, Replicate V:Regeneration 10/bashing, Replicate II:All-Around Vision, Outsider
Disguise: 41

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Toboruk
The first part of your day is easy, Inns are common and varied in quality so finding a place you are comfortable is is easy.

The second part of your day is where the bulk of your time is spent. 

@Toboruk and Blanc
Your searches start at different times, and your assessments may vary but this informations is for both of you. Toboruk does find one that blanc does not as he started earlier. (Marked below)

A grey elf [level 7], specialized in spells that drain opponents and weaken them.

A human sorcerer [level 8] with silver dragon herritage. 

A drow long range archer [level 4-7 class undefined. Is concealing things about himself] Only Toboruk encounters this character.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Toboruk has already declared that he will be assessing and started earlier, blanc can make a roll too. Depending upon blanc's results I may add more detail or she might get less and need Toboruk to fill out what she missed. You come across many of the same but only toboruk encounters the drow.

----------


## Yas392

Blanc spends time with Toboruk and Esme as she waits for the others to return from their scouting.

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Toboruk and Blanc
*Spoiler: during the day*
Show

During your search throughout the day you would have several times in the day that meeting one another is more likely than not considering you are in similar places looking for similar things. 


A few hours into Toboruk's search as he was talking to a group about who in town could be strong enough to stand with him in the next forray into the Hellblade's hunting grounds one of the crowud will speak up*"Hold on now, Are ya with that one over there? She's recruitin' too."* your eyes follow the man's gesture to see Blanc talking to another man down the street. 

A half second later Blanc will notice that a group of men down the street are looking at her. She immediately recognizes Toboruk in the group as well as a man whom she talked to earlier.

@Tide
After some time wandering with Ferrous, and you pointing out that there is scouting to be done, ferrous will turn to you and say *"Tell you what I won't be long why don't you start heading out? I'll e only a moment behind you.*

*Spoiler: OoC: Can't wait for ferrous forever*
Show

We have given enough time waiting. if ferrous wants to rejoin he can, but until then I am going to say he gets distracted, lost in the crowd of otherwise preoccupied. No offense Magnetic Dragon, but the show must go on.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*

To the man he was attempting to recruit:
I am not... at the moment.  That may change, please excuse me.

To Blanc:
Ah, this most unexpected Lady Blanc.  You intend to stay the course?
Perhaps we have business to discuss.

----------


## Cassus

Tide nodded.  *"I'll see you back at that inn tonight, then."*   It was a bit lonely to be heading off to scout without companions-- he wasn't the world's best tracker, too.  They couldn't wait, though; clearly the ogres had gained power extremely quickly.  So he set off back towards the site of the battle.

Remembering what had been said about spies, he headed out a gate of the town at a 90 degree angle to the one he wanted.  Then, when he was out of sight of the walls, he stepped behind his enormous blue-fire arm and turned invisible... then turned sharply towards the battlefield.

Despite the panicked run most had traveled at during the retreat, the tiny Tide took far less time to return than he'd needed to arrive.  He slowed as he approached the battlefield, looking for signs of the ogres still being present... or at least the signs of heaps of wagons and plunder being drawn off.  Worst case scenario, he'd befriend the local wolves or squirrels or something.

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Stealth: (1d20+30)[*34*]
Moving at 240' per round most of the way, if that matters, then slowing to 55' per round.
Perception: (1d20+10)[*17*]

Current numbers:
AC: 32
HP: 96/96 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Replicate V: Natural Invisibility, Graceful Frame (Diminutive), Replicate III: blindsight 60', Replicate IV: Regeneration, Wings, Outsider
Disguise: 41

----------


## Dieuoffire

Tide's journey was quick, but uneventful. The site of the fight was abandoned. 

The cart was burnt beyond repair and the humanoid (various races) corpses were still strewn about. They had also been further mutilated. The heads in particular had been the target of the desecration. Not even a necromancer would be able to fix those skulls. 

The bodies where all stripped of gear, weapons and armor.. Additionally about 10 bodies where missing.

Please roll your tracking ability and tell me what abilities etc you are using to enhance your tracking.

----------


## Yas392

Upon hearing the swordsman, Blanc excuses herself from the man and turns to Toboruk.

*"Oh, Toboruk. You are recruiting as well? That is what I have been doing. As for business, I believe we are going to discuss a plan for a counterattack and giving you a recap on what you missed. Let us finish up rallying and find a quiet place to catch up as the civilized coined."*

The ice fey nods to the man and he trail behind her. 

*"Have you found a place where we can sit down and talk while waiting for the others to return?"*

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*


The previous fellowship seemed to shatter in the face of the opposition, thus I seek to collect a new force.

I have located a suitable inn to act as my command center, this way.

I am not opposed to a potential union of our efforts, I certainly do not wish to compete with you for the skilled warriors and artisans in town.  There are few enough as it is.

For us to come to an accommodation, I must know what your contract with others is?
Aside from that, you should know that I seek title and reputation.

----------


## Book Wombat

*Esme*

_After her fruitful meeting with her new teammates, Esme set out to look for accommodations as the others went about their own tasks. She herself wanted to enchant a few more wards. Wandering about, she suddenly spotted a certain brown-haired human Recognizing him from the gates, she approached him to inform him about the group's plans and new members.
Discovering he had already found an inn, she makes her way there and takes another room, spending the next few hours in concentrated spellwork._

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show


I got things mixed up earlier about Toboruk's location, so here's an updated timeline.

She spends two hours making eight sheets of canvas (marked with circle with a dot) warded with Amethyst Burst, costing 56 power points.



*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Status:
*HP:* 46 / 46
*AC:* 23 (21)
*PP:* 15 / 78


*Feline Transformation:* Human form (Small).
*Dark Vision:* 60ft. 
*Psicrystal Sight:* 40ft.
*Planar Ward:* Protection from mental control, possession and enchantment (charm/compulsion) effects.


*Psionic Focus:* Active
When psionic focus is maintained, following effects are active:
*Moonstone:* Insight bonus of +2 to AC and all saving throws.
*Sapphire:* Passive Touchsight, 30ft.

 
Effects: 
*Inertial Armour:* +6 to AC, cast at dawn and lasts 18 hours.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Ferrous adapted well to the change of plans.

Turns out that no one else saw a reason to go shopping or pick up supplies, meaning that Ferrous was the only individual who had reason to head to the marketplace. Because of this, he encouraged Tide to go on ahead and see what he could find at the battle site as Ferrous perused the marketplace to see what was available. He wasnt going to be buying his alchemical supplies yet, as he wasnt entirely sure what he planned to make, and needed to put aside some time to actually _make_ his items in the first place. But he needed to see what was available regardless.

That, and Ferrous was quite happy to pick up the flask thrower while also asking about Vial Arrows to see if any were in stock as well. The Vial Arrows would be better later, once he had new alchemical substances to pour into them, as for the poisons... Well, that got Ferrous to stop and think for a few moments. It was not what he normally operated with, but perhaps he might need to expand his arsenal a little bit. Ferrous was no poison-crafter, but he knew from previous experience that it was not that difficult for him to transfer his alchemical skills and knowledge over to poison brewing, and he did know from his experience and reading that there were some very dangerous poisons indeed... expensive, but useful.

With the flask thrower now in hand, Ferrous left the town once again, summoning Ghost to his side, transforming into a Varag, and headed out at a steady lope, reaching the ambush spot in a decent enough time. With Tide invisible, Ferrous had no idea if Tide was currently in the area or not, so did not try communicating with him. Instead, Ferrous skirted around the dead bodies and remains, as there was little he could do with them now, and moved a good few metres away from the caravan as well before he stopped. Without having any specific item for Ghost to draw a scent from a track, it was difficult for him to know if Ghost found the right scent. But, he could still tell his faithful companion to start searching for a scent trail regardless, hoping that the scent of the ogres would be strong enough for him to follow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, Ghost will Take 10 with the Survival check to find and follow the scent trails of the orge. With a +6 to his survival check, that gives him a result of 16.

----------


## Cassus

Tide noted the missing bodies, trying to remember who they were.  It had all happened so quickly...  Afterwards, he started casting around to see which direction they'd left in.



*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Taking 10 on Survival, getting a result of exactly 10, which is as good as Tide will get without the Track feat.  But hey, if the ogres vanish that effectively with their bodies and loot, maybe they really are mages or mages' buffed minions?

Current numbers:
AC: 32
HP: 96/96 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Replicate V: Natural Invisibility, Graceful Frame (Diminutive), Replicate III: blindsight 60', Wings, Giant, Replicate II:All-Around Vision
Disguise: 41

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Esme
Your traps are completed without a problem you now have eight sheets of wards to use.

@Tide
The tracks of the Ogres are large and everywhere. They many times drag bodies with them. After looking around you find their last set of tracks that leads to the road area. There they line up in two groups of two columns with one leader each and the tracks stop dead. Assuming that you change into something with scent ability you also discover their scent stops there too. If it weren't for you being able to see and feel, that they are not there you would not believe that they moved at all.

The bodies that are missing are mostly the larger warrior (fighter, barbarian, paladin) types.

@everyone
Ferrous has discovered something very important and has wandered off, again this time more permanently. (He got banned so moving on without him.)

----------


## Cassus

Tide was feeling quite happy about the trail being as obvious as he'd expected, too distracted to notice Ferrous arrive and head off in a different direction.

Then the tracks ended cold, right after getting into formation.  Well, they'd used invisibility before... He immediately scanned the area with Detect Thoughts.

Well, no invisible ogres.  Even their minds couldn't be that empty.  The one-legged transparent mosquito flew in a slowly-expanding spiral around the area they'd disappeared, looking to see if there were any signs of someone or something coming to meet them or waiting for them there.  Flying mounts, perhaps?

He kept spiraling outwards to see if they'd stepped between dimensions for a short distance, like he could, to throw off pursuit.

After that, he flew straight upwards, looking in the direction they'd been facing when they apparently vanished.  Any unusual landmarks?  Convenient plume of smoke, mountaintop castle, anything like that?

Well.  That was a problem.  Must be magic, then.  Annoying stuff that he'd never got the hang of.  Probably there was something important about the missing heads or the kind of bodies taken or the size of the groups or the direction they'd faced... he just didn't know.  Where was the other guy, the one who'd said he would scout too?

*Spoiler: OOC/Active effects/Mechanics*
Show


Using Detect Thoughts SLA, sweeping the cone over the surrounding area.  Any minds?
Stealth: (1d20+30)[*40*]
Taking 10 on Survival, result of 10, just in case.

Pausing here to see if these investigations turn up anything.

Current numbers:
AC: 32
HP: 96/96 

Currently active:
Nondetection (DC 24)
Soulmeld: Claws of the Wyrm
Replicate V: Natural Invisibility, Graceful Frame (Diminutive), Wings, Outsider, Extend Limbs

----------


## Yas392

*"I am seeing it more of a necessary task for the group than competition."*

Blanc raises one eyebrow then blinks.

*"Pardon. I am unsure of what you meant by "contract with the others." Can you elaborate the meaning of that question?"*

----------


## Dieuoffire

@Tide

You detect thoughts only finds empty space, (:D) and No intelligent minds in the area.

As you search around the area where the tracks end Tide cannot find any signs of any kind of flying mount in the area. Also there is no smell of any other creature in the area. As you expand the search you find no trail anywhere nearby. 

Tide's flying search takes several hours to cover the amount of area Tide is looking through. This assumes Tide is flying in a relatively fast form. 

As Tide flies further up and looks in the direction the tracks were facing you see only wooded hills at first, then a few streams. As you approach a good height, one thing that does attract your attention is the ever increasing number of 'markers' that are being set up. As you get high enough you can see what looks like a ring of them being set up. It must be a dozen miles a crossed in a mostly circular design but following natural boundaries such as streams and hill lines. Oddly enough, there is one marker out of place. It is a few miles into the Hellblade's area by one of the larger hills and a larger stream that fed into the main river about 20 miles down. 

Tide will also see another caravan coming into the area as well as two smaller groups of what might be merchants or adventuring groups.

----------


## Cassus

*Spoiler: OOC questions*
Show

Trying to clear up distances in my head.  The out of place marker is about 20 miles away.
How far away is the caravan and the other two groups?
How far away is the city?
Which directions?  (Just a basic "the caravan is closer to the town that it is to you" is fine)

For the record, he moves with a fly speed of 60'.
Also, Tide's shapeshifting is based on forming random features (some of which do replicate parts of existing creatures he's encountered) out of his constantly-shifting mass.  He'd grow a wolf's nose, a duck's ears, and a dragonfly's wings.  Basically, more Shoggoth than Druid.

----------


## Dieuoffire

*Spoiler: OoC answers*
Show


Trying to clear up distances in my head. The out of place marker is about 20 miles away.

No, the marker is near the center of the marked area. From where you 'stand' it is less than 9 miles.


How far away is the caravan and the other two groups?
How far away is the city?
Which directions? (Just a basic "the caravan is closer to the town that it is to you" is fine)

Caravan: About 8 miles north of town. Due to angle about 3.5 miles away from you. Heading to town.
Group 1: three miles west of you. Heading towards town
Group 2: 6 miles east of you. The are heading away from pretty much everything. 
City: about 5 miles south of you.

----------


## Novabomb

*Toboruk Shellshan*
To Blanc:
Surely you have come to an arrangement on the distribution of spoils with those that follow you.
Those that I have found to be potentially useful, will be meeting tomorrow morning, we can hash out the details then.

----------

